# 2022 Ohio Rut Update Board



## helix33

As in years past guys, this is the place for info and discussion concerning the upcoming Ohio Whitetail Rut 

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

Been looking forward to this thread! Starting to get the itch for sure. Spent some time reading last years the other day.


----------



## Green/OH




----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

I’m excited for season to start! Just got my cameras out Sunday.


----------



## ohiobucks

A few nice bucks there fellas!


----------



## helix33

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> I’m excited for season to start! Just got my cameras out Sunday.
> View attachment 7675743
> 
> View attachment 7675742


Looking good

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Finally found it! Good to go!


----------



## helix33

IClark said:


> Finally found it! Good to go!


Glad you found it!

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey

Hello again guys! You should see the bad boy I'm taking out into the woods this year!
And no its not the omen (yet)
525gr @about 185fps on a 45# kodiak magnum with magnus stingers









Good luck everybody this year!


----------



## hdrking2003

In for the season! Heading out tomorrow and Sunday to hang stands and clear lanes. Wanted to jump on the cooler temps this weekend. Looking forward to all of the updates from everyone. Good luck all this season, and stay safe!!


----------



## IClark

Snapped a pic of the biggest buck I know of on my farm. We surprised each other under my apple trees.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

IClark said:


> Snapped a pic of the biggest buck I know of on my farm. We surprised each other under my apple trees.
> View attachment 7675958


Is his left eye bulging out or am I seeing things? Nice buck n good luck


----------



## IClark

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Is his left eye bulging out or am I seeing things? Nice buck n good luck


Yep he's blind in that eye. He's been that way at least 3 years. We believe him to be at least 5 years old but think he could be 6.


----------



## Suncrest08

Aw ya and so I begins, looking forward to this year! Gonna be pulling some cams in the next week or two


----------



## cope-77

Count me in. My only problem is my cameras apparently decided to quit taking pictures of nice bucks this year, lol. I will be living vicariously through you guys until something nice moves in, or the rut starts up and bucks get moving.


----------



## RH1

It's getting close guys.. my son and I have put a lot of time in the past few weeks trying to get ready. This weekend should finish things up at the farm until opening weekend..
Which by the way I have the first 9 days off work so I can sit on our lush green bean field!


----------



## The Phantom

Still recovering from ankle surgery. I know there are trees down from the storm awhile back on the property I hunt in Knox county. Several are blocking the trail to one of my stands, a couple against a tree I use with my climber.

I haven't had a chance to check out the property in Licking county since I don't want to load the quad yet, and ankle still to unstable to walk through the woods. 

That's why I did the first two surgeries in April and Dec. To give me more recovery time. Guess I'll do what I can.

Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## arrow179

Just got a stand moved earlier today and planning some more stand prep this weekend. Cameras have been out since end of June. Getting some nice regulars on camera at some mineral sites. At least one shooter so far...


----------



## jk918

Will be putting out some cameras and getting some stands ready. Fall plots will go in within the next two weeks


----------



## Buckeye7

IClark said:


> Yep he's blind in that eye. He's been that way at least 3 years. We believe him to be at least 5 years old but think he could be 6.


I'm not going to lie, If I stuck an arrow in that guy I'm not sure if I could have him mounted with an eye looking like that. Lol. Be like a zombie staring down at you while you watch TV.


----------



## IClark

Buckeye7 said:


> I'm not going to lie, If I stuck an arrow in that guy I'm not sure if I could have him mounted with an eye looking like that. Lol. Be like a zombie staring down at you while you watch TV.


My bro in law and myself are both hunting him and we both agree he gets mounted looking normal. I thought it would be cool having the eye looking glossed over but after thinking about it normal is what it will be if either of us are fortunate enough to get him.


----------



## Tim/OH

Am I late to the party y’all lol….


Tim


----------



## Liveblue23

I been slow to get my stuff out this summer due to work here in Adams. Finally got some cams out this week. Gonna be hard to top last season lol. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Am I late to the party y’all lol….
> 
> 
> Tim


Nope! Just in time!


----------



## tyepsu

Checking in from Carroll county in northeast Ohio. About to hang final stand this morning. Believe that should be number 14. Going to scout out some public land as well this weekend. Don't have a lot of big bucks on camera yet, but that's about how it is every year around me. Big boys always show up mid to late October.


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Am I late to the party y’all lol….
> 
> 
> Tim


What's up Tim?

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Somebody needs to post something exciting to keep this thread at the top!


----------



## IClark

Not super exciting but here is around 600 pounds of seed that's gonna be planted hopefully in the next couple of weeks


----------



## DJ Trout

Hello All! Anyone care to relay how the acorn crop is doing in in the South East part of the state? This will be my 16th season and looking forward to it.

Thanks.


----------



## MRey

Hope im ready for whatever comes my way this year (the trad life has been calling me), going to try to get some cams out this or next week


----------



## RH1

DJ Trout said:


> Hello All! Anyone care to relay how the acorn crop is doing in in the South East part of the state? This will be my 16th season and looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks.


Not good on our farm in tuscarawas county.


----------



## RH1

A guy I work with just sent me this saying a friend's brother got this buck on his camera in Carroll County.. I told him that I think it's absolutely fake but he's defending his friends brother.. what do you all say!


----------



## IClark

I'd say show me some more pics.....


----------



## ohiobucks

RH1 said:


> A guy I work with just sent me this saying a friend's brother got this buck on his camera in Carroll County.. I told him that I think it's absolutely fake but he's defending his friends brother.. what do you all say!


The guy you work with friend's brother wouldn't happen to go by Ohiobooners on various message boards, would he?


----------



## RH1

ohiobucks said:


> The guy you work with friend's brother wouldn't happen to go by Ohiobooners on various message boards, would he?


Hahaha I was going to ask him that but he wouldn't get it!


----------



## cope-77

RH1 said:


> A guy I work with just sent me this saying a friend's brother got this buck on his camera in Carroll County.. I told him that I think it's absolutely fake but he's defending his friends brother.. what do you all say!


If legit, I sure wouldn’t be sharing it with the masses if it were on my camera. It could be legit for Ohio, but sure looks like a high fence deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> The guy you work with friend's brother wouldn't happen to go by Ohiobooners on various message boards, would he?


Classic!!


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> What's up Tim?
> 
> Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


Nothing much bro how you been

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> A guy I work with just sent me this saying a friend's brother got this buck on his camera in Carroll County.. I told him that I think it's absolutely fake but he's defending his friends brother.. what do you all say!


 Looks definitely high fence….them him we can see the high fence in the background lmaoooooo

Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Happy 2022 fellas. 

I apologize for the long post in advance but thought I’d try to get some feedback from you guys since I don’t participate in any other threads. Backstory: I live in Columbus and I own 230 acres in Athens County which is surrounded by roughly 1500 acres owned by a family out of Cincinnati. Their land does get hunted but doesn’t get a lot of pressure. I’ve owned it since 2015 and hunted it since 2010. Always had good to great deer. I hunt 30+ days, my young teen kids hunt the property along with my 2-3 friends who each spend 5-6 days per season hunting – Not a lot of pressure considering the size of the property. The property is mostly wooded with deep creeks, high cliffs and many white and red oaks. Several years ago put in about 3 acres of food plots, banned quads after October 1st unless pulling a deer out and run 16 cameras on the property.

During 2019, the property surrounding mine was select cut for timber. In 2020 we had a deer herd that was borderline unbelievable – a couple legit booners and 6-7 130+ up and comers. We killed a 171 and 154 in 2020. We had a gorgeous symmetrical double drop 12 that was last seen in late January 2021. Summer of 2021 *all* bucks except for a couple of basket racks disappeared. No bucks over 100 inches were seen on camera during the entire 2021 season. I did see a couple 130 ish in person last week of October but that was the total sightings for the year. In late January last year, I put out feeders along the timbered property line to see what I could pull out. Nothing.

Spring of 2022 I expected to find a bunch of dead bucks around the creek bottoms or on the property but didn’t find a single dead deer and I have two professionally trained shed and tracking dogs. We did find a few under 100 inch sheds. This late spring and mid-summer we again had no buck traffic at the minerals so I put out a few gravity feeders to see what we could find. As of August 19, again not a single shooter on camera. I’m at a total loss. We have good food, good shelter, low pressure, water, etc. We do have about 40 resident does and clearly they are being bred but it’s hard to imagine even during the rut last year the cameras wouldn’t see a neighboring buck cruising through. 

The property does have a road that runs ¾ mile down the side but access to the property is through steep cliffs/hills. We could have a poaching problem but even if someone wanted to, they couldn’t kill all the big deer we had on the property just two years ago. 

I guess there could be three answers: We have a poaching problem, the bucks moved to the neighboring property to get more cover as the undergrowth develops post logging or, there are too many does on the property. I’m just at a total loss. We are heading into the second year with nothing to get excited about or even anything up and coming. I don’t feel I know enough about herd management to be killing does just for the sake of reducing the herd size in the hopes of making space for bucks. Just not sure what to do here.

I have no answers so thought I’d mention it here to see if anyone has experienced this or if anyone has any insight.


----------



## swelms22

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Happy 2022 fellas.
> 
> I apologize for the long post in advance but thought I’d try to get some feedback from you guys since I don’t participate in any other threads. Backstory: I live in Columbus and I own 230 acres in Athens County which is surrounded by roughly 1500 acres owned by a family out of Cincinnati. Their land does get hunted but doesn’t get a lot of pressure. I’ve owned it since 2015 and hunted it since 2010. Always had good to great deer. I hunt 30+ days, my young teen kids hunt the property along with my 2-3 friends who each spend 5-6 days per season hunting – Not a lot of pressure considering the size of the property. The property is mostly wooded with deep creeks, high cliffs and many white and red oaks. Several years ago put in about 3 acres of food plots, banned quads after October 1st unless pulling a deer out and run 16 cameras on the property.
> 
> During 2019, the property surrounding mine was select cut for timber. In 2020 we had a deer herd that was borderline unbelievable – a couple legit booners and 6-7 130+ up and comers. We killed a 171 and 154 in 2020. We had a gorgeous symmetrical double drop 12 that was last seen in late January 2021. Summer of 2021 *all* bucks except for a couple of basket racks disappeared. No bucks over 100 inches were seen on camera during the entire 2021 season. I did see a couple 130 ish in person last week of October but that was the total sightings for the year. In late January last year, I put out feeders along the timbered property line to see what I could pull out. Nothing.
> 
> Spring of 2022 I expected to find a bunch of dead bucks around the creek bottoms or on the property but didn’t find a single dead deer and I have two professionally trained shed and tracking dogs. We did find a few under 100 inch sheds. This late spring and mid-summer we again had no buck traffic at the minerals so I put out a few gravity feeders to see what we could find. As of August 19, again not a single shooter on camera. I’m at a total loss. We have good food, good shelter, low pressure, water, etc. We do have about 40 resident does and clearly they are being bred but it’s hard to imagine even during the rut last year the cameras wouldn’t see a neighboring buck cruising through.
> 
> The property does have a road that runs ¾ mile down the side but access to the property is through steep cliffs/hills. We could have a poaching problem but even if someone wanted to, they couldn’t kill all the big deer we had on the property just two years ago.
> 
> I guess there could be three answers: We have a poaching problem, the bucks moved to the neighboring property to get more cover as the undergrowth develops post logging or, there are too many does on the property. I’m just at a total loss. We are heading into the second year with nothing to get excited about or even anything up and coming. I don’t feel I know enough about herd management to be killing does just for the sake of reducing the herd size in the hopes of making space for bucks. Just not sure what to do here.
> 
> I have no answers so thought I’d mention it here to see if anyone has experienced this or if anyone has any insight.


I’d start by talking to the owners of the 1500 acres bordering your property. Ask if they’ve put in food plots or, outside of the select cutting, did any drastic overhauling of their property. 

I’d agree it would be hard for anyone to poach so many mature bucks, albeit not impossible. So many factors to consider.

Best I can say is get a handful more cams and move them about to see if you can locate and pin point where/if they’re just moving thru the area to greener pastures.


----------



## tyepsu

That sure sounds frustrating. I would suggest taking some does. Sounds like you may have a few too many. The overabundance of does could push bucks onto neighboring properties.


----------



## IClark

Them logging will make a huuuugggeee difference! Seen it happen more than once.


----------



## IClark

Getting some foodplot work in the past couple days. My 4 smaller plots are planted. My 2 acre plot will be in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

tyepsu said:


> That sure sounds frustrating. I would suggest taking some does. Sounds like you may have a few too many. The overabundance of does could push bucks onto neighboring properties.


thanks fellas. I think all of you may be right in some form. The logging definitely had some impact. Based on some reading and what some have said elsewhere I am leaning toward there may be too many does pushing the bucks off the property. Considered having a big opening weekend get together and have 8-10 friend come out to take does off but like I said, hate to take does if I don’t really know. Then again, when I said we have 40 resident does, that may have been an understatement. We likely have more.


----------



## Buckeye7

IClark said:


> Getting some foodplot work in the past couple days.


What are you planting in your plots ?


----------



## Buckeye7

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> thanks fellas. I think all of you may be right in some form. The logging definitely had some impact. Based on some reading and what some have said elsewhere I am leaning toward there may be too many does pushing the bucks off the property.


What is the cover/bedding like on your property compared to the side that was logged ? Is their area super thick, and did they leave all the oaks and food trees ? Is your side park like where you can see long distances under the trees ?


----------



## The Phantom

Great view.



IClark said:


> Getting some foodplot work in the past couple days. My 4 smaller plots are planted. My 2 acre plot will be in a couple of weeks


----------



## IClark

Buckeye7 said:


> What are you planting in your plots ?


Majority is winter rye and some brassica. My 2 acre plot is getting sown in rye, ladino clover. Hopefully by next year I'll have a good stand of clover going.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Buckeye7 said:


> What is the cover/bedding like on your property compared to the side that was logged ? Is their area super thick, and did they leave all the oaks and food trees ? Is your side park like where you can see long distances under the trees ?


They pulled a fair amount of their wood leaving the tops for great bedding cover but all in all I wouldn’t say it’s much thicker over there than on my land. I’m sure it has slightly better cover but the properties are not so different that it’s clear that one would be preferred for cover and safety for the deer.


----------



## arrow179

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> They pulled a fair amount of their wood leaving the tops for great bedding cover but all in all I wouldn’t say it’s much thicker over there than on my land. I’m sure it has slightly better cover but the properties are not so different that it’s clear that one would be preferred for cover and safety for the deer.


If they have better cover and bedding and less pressure then that’s most likely where they are living at currently. Although if you’ve got a bunch of the does then surely they would be running your property during the rut. Seems weird you aren’t getting much activity even during the rut.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

arrow179 said:


> If they have better cover and bedding and less pressure then that’s most likely where they are living at currently. Although if you’ve got a bunch of the does then surely they would be running your property during the rut. Seems weird you aren’t getting much activity even during the rut.


It’s a very strange situation. I’m a pretty experienced hunter but never seen anything like it. Didn’t even catch random bucks on cam cruising through during the rut last year looking for the does. It’s possible there are so many does, the bucks don’t really have to cruise. I’ve racked my brain for a year over it and can’t figure it out. Well, we’ll see. A new season is upon us.


----------



## cope-77

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> thanks fellas. I think all of you may be right in some form. The logging definitely had some impact. Based on some reading and what some have said elsewhere I am leaning toward there may be too many does pushing the bucks off the property. Considered having a big opening weekend get together and have 8-10 friend come out to take does off but like I said, hate to take does if I don’t really know. Then again, when I said we have 40 resident does, that may have been an understatement. We likely have more.


Keep the does, and the bucks will come. It’s not overrun with does from the sounds of it. They have been disrupted, and that disruption has become a benefit to them. Where would you go when you get horny? I’m guessing where ladies are located, just like in the old days of “courting”. They are close and just waiting.


----------



## ryryu

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Happy 2022 fellas.
> 
> I apologize for the long post in advance but thought I’d try to get some feedback from you guys since I don’t participate in any other threads. Backstory: I live in Columbus and I own 230 acres in Athens County which is surrounded by roughly 1500 acres owned by a family out of Cincinnati. Their land does get hunted but doesn’t get a lot of pressure. I’ve owned it since 2015 and hunted it since 2010. Always had good to great deer. I hunt 30+ days, my young teen kids hunt the property along with my 2-3 friends who each spend 5-6 days per season hunting – Not a lot of pressure considering the size of the property. The property is mostly wooded with deep creeks, high cliffs and many white and red oaks. Several years ago put in about 3 acres of food plots, banned quads after October 1st unless pulling a deer out and run 16 cameras on the property.
> 
> During 2019, the property surrounding mine was select cut for timber. In 2020 we had a deer herd that was borderline unbelievable – a couple legit booners and 6-7 130+ up and comers. We killed a 171 and 154 in 2020. We had a gorgeous symmetrical double drop 12 that was last seen in late January 2021. Summer of 2021 *all* bucks except for a couple of basket racks disappeared. No bucks over 100 inches were seen on camera during the entire 2021 season. I did see a couple 130 ish in person last week of October but that was the total sightings for the year. In late January last year, I put out feeders along the timbered property line to see what I could pull out. Nothing.
> 
> Spring of 2022 I expected to find a bunch of dead bucks around the creek bottoms or on the property but didn’t find a single dead deer and I have two professionally trained shed and tracking dogs. We did find a few under 100 inch sheds. This late spring and mid-summer we again had no buck traffic at the minerals so I put out a few gravity feeders to see what we could find. As of August 19, again not a single shooter on camera. I’m at a total loss. We have good food, good shelter, low pressure, water, etc. We do have about 40 resident does and clearly they are being bred but it’s hard to imagine even during the rut last year the cameras wouldn’t see a neighboring buck cruising through.
> 
> The property does have a road that runs ¾ mile down the side but access to the property is through steep cliffs/hills. We could have a poaching problem but even if someone wanted to, they couldn’t kill all the big deer we had on the property just two years ago.
> 
> I guess there could be three answers: We have a poaching problem, the bucks moved to the neighboring property to get more cover as the undergrowth develops post logging or, there are too many does on the property. I’m just at a total loss. We are heading into the second year with nothing to get excited about or even anything up and coming. I don’t feel I know enough about herd management to be killing does just for the sake of reducing the herd size in the hopes of making space for bucks. Just not sure what to do here.
> 
> I have no answers so thought I’d mention it here to see if anyone has experienced this or if anyone has any insight.





swelms22 said:


> I’d start by talking to the owners of the 1500 acres bordering your property. Ask if they’ve put in food plots or, outside of the select cutting, did any drastic overhauling of their property.
> 
> I’d agree it would be hard for anyone to poach so many mature bucks, albeit not impossible. So many factors to consider.
> 
> Best I can say is get a handful more cams and move them about to see if you can locate and pin point where/if they’re just moving thru the area to greener pastures.



Agree with this and suggest to talk to the neighbors of the bordering property. Ironically, I live in Columbus and own about 40 acres in Athens Cnty and border neighbors that select cut their timber too. I did not on my property. What I found was the opposite....I believe the select cut created a lot of undergrowth and thick cover for the deer and I'm seeing bigger bucks every year. Saying that, I also know that the neighbors don't hunt much but I found out that several neighbors feed almost year around as well as I do. But I think b/c I only have 40 acres and am essentially next to the select cut property, I'm benefitting from the increased cover. Maybe since you have 230 acres, they are more on your neighbors side now with the growth and you should be setting up closer. OR possibly your neighbor is feeding year around as well. Just throwing ideas out, but talking with them will definitely help you solve the mystery. My guess is that they are still around, just on another route for good reasons.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Looking forward to the season. Cams have been running since June with very little to get excited about until just recently. I had pictures of these 2 guys in early July. They just starting showing up again this week and I have gotten pictures of them twice in the last week. Bow is dialed in and have one more stand to get hung before it's go time. Please ignore the date on the picture. I keep forgetting to correct it.


----------



## bennett.fuller

Can someone tell me how to subscribe to this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbp1955

liking this thread idea, goo luck folks


----------



## IClark

bennett.fuller said:


> Can someone tell me how to subscribe to this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to the very top of the page and hit the follow button.


----------



## bennett.fuller

I can’t find the follow button??? I’m using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

bennett.fuller said:


> I can’t find the follow button??? I’m using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't use tapatalk so I have no idea.


----------



## cope-77

bennett.fuller said:


> Can someone tell me how to subscribe to this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be following the thread now that you’ve replied to it, that’s how it works on mine, but I don’t use Tapatalk either.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

I wont be able to hunt much this year but will be hunting the same private in stark . No cams running as usual I like the excitement of the unknown. To many straw hats with beards around to get excited about one specific buck on a trail camera .


----------



## hdrking2003

bennett.fuller said:


> I can’t find the follow button??? I’m using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennett.fuller

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

bennett.fuller said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just FYI tho, Tapatalk won’t update you worth a chit when new posts are made.


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> Just FYI tho, Tapatalk won’t update you worth a chit when new posts are made.


The regular web version has been flaky on alerts as of late too.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Best thread of the year.


----------



## Doinfire08

Yessirrrr!!! Finally in the thread! Looking forward to seeing everyone’s posts this upcoming season! Good to see you guys in here. Literally like long lost family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Good luck all. Wont be long now.


----------



## swelms22

In it. Got the broadheads dialed and continuing to scout some public land.


----------



## RH1

Nice buck in my work parking lot today in Dover. Of course he's in city limits!


----------



## Suncrest08

RH1 said:


> Nice buck in my work parking lot today in Dover. Of course he's in city limits!
> View attachment 7689482


Can’t you hunt in the city with permission? I have some urban spots that hold some crazy big deer, I just don’t like hunting it bc of all the nonsense that is going on around, it’s like your not even hunting. Then when ya kill one there can be issues with neighboring props, don’t ask how I know lol


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> Can’t you hunt in the city with permission? I have some urban spots that hold some crazy big deer, I just don’t like hunting it bc of all the nonsense that is going on around, it’s like your not even hunting. Then when ya kill one there can be issues with neighboring props, don’t ask how I know lol


Ya to close to houses and businesses. 
Absolutely no hunting


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

RH1 said:


> Nice buck in my work parking lot today in Dover. Of course he's in city limits!
> View attachment 7689482


Think I can call him in from rko in new philla sitting in one of their display tripod stands? 😁


----------



## swelms22

Currently trying to locate a hunting spot where I came across this giant a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RH1

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Think I can call him in from rko in new philla sitting in one of their display tripod stands? 😁


You would definitely know where this buck is if your in New Philly!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

RH1 said:


> You would definitely know where this buck is if your in New Philly!


I'm just south of you in Brewster


----------



## The Phantom

EHD in 13 Ohio counties.









‘Zombie’ deer confirmed in multiple Ohio counties


The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife announced Wednesday it has confirmed cases of Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) in white-tailed deer in 13 Ohio counties.




fox8.com


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> EHD in 13 Ohio counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Zombie’ deer confirmed in multiple Ohio counties
> 
> 
> The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife announced Wednesday it has confirmed cases of Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) in white-tailed deer in 13 Ohio counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com


Yeah saw that. It's too bad...


----------



## hdrking2003

swelms22 said:


> Currently trying to locate a hunting spot where I came across this giant a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 7689520
> 
> View attachment 7689519


I’d set up a blind next to those people’s driveway!!


----------



## swelms22

hdrking2003 said:


> I’d set up a blind next to those people’s driveway!!


If they had the allowable acreage for that urban zone, maybe lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Checking in from Meigs!


----------



## zjung

I’m in. Looking forward to another good season. I have baby number 2 on the way early December so hoping to fill my tag before then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

Me and a buddy were out for a ranger ride yesterday. Seen some scrapes already starting to form. Seemed a little early, but pre rut and ruts have been weird lately.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Checking in from Meigs!


Bout time! Where ya been? Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

zjung said:


> I’m in. Looking forward to another good season. I have baby number 2 on the way early December so hoping to fill my tag before then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, and good luck!!


----------



## hdrking2003

cope-77 said:


> Me and a buddy were out for a ranger ride yesterday. Seen some scrapes already starting to form. Seemed a little early, but pre rut and ruts have been weird lately.


I saw a couple on a farm in southern Richland county on Friday too. Seems they’re starting to get frisky.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Checking in from Meigs!


Great to see ya back!!!!


----------



## IClark




----------



## BowtechHunter65

Well last year I had two major surgeries 6 weeks apart and had to sit it out. This year I am in the middle of a boat garage build.


----------



## IClark




----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> View attachment 7695370


You’re not short on the wildlife in your area.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> You’re not short on the wildlife in your area.


For sure. Even have a black bear around.


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> For sure. Even have a black bear around.


 Out of curiosity, what county are you in?


----------



## IClark

Thats in Gallia


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Thats in Gallia


Wow Isaac, Mother Nature has blessed your new property for sure!! Some good, some not as good lol. Still pretty cool to see.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> View attachment 7695370


Looks like a pretty nice sized kitty too. Lanky , and probably real fast!


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> For sure. Even have a black bear around.


LOL, i was going to say the only thing you were missing was a black bear, scratch that. Good deal, excitement will be at max for you this year.


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> Looks like a pretty nice sized kitty too. Lanky , and probably real fast!


Yeah, that’s a big cat for sure.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> LOL, i was going to say the only thing you were missing was a black bear, scratch that. Good deal, excitement will be at max for you this year.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow Isaac, Mother Nature has blessed your new property for sure!! Some good, some not as good lol. Still pretty cool to see.[emoji1360]


Yeah and a ton of yotes.....


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> View attachment 7695443


All bases covered. Turkeys are given now. Pheasants are like Waldo, they are there. Where are the Panther pic’s though, lol.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> All bases covered. Turkeys are given now. Pheasants are like Waldo, they are there. Where are the Panther pic’s though, lol.


Well the old guy down behind me claims he's seen one by his pond!


----------



## chaded

IClark said:


> View attachment 7695443


That spot looks familiar.


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> That spot looks familiar.
> 
> View attachment 7695462


Yep it sure does! LOL


----------



## cope-77

Cheaters!!!! Lol


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> Cheaters!!!! Lol


----------



## Bmilewsky

Checking in from Union county. Have a couple big does and a nice 6 pointer on cams


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

IClark said:


> View attachment 7695370


Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## IClark

Got the piebald hide back yesterday from last season!


----------



## Lmbhngr

That's pretty...


----------



## bennett.fuller

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I'm in for another year of madness lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Bmilewsky said:


> Checking in from Union county. Have a couple big does and a nice 6 pointer on cams


I’m in Union county as well. 
I have an 8pt that is in front of my camera a lot! Don’t know if I could pass him.


----------



## IClark




----------



## irishhacker

From Onx hunting maps









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

Any reports of EHD in Guernsey County? I’m hearing mixed reports that it may be effecting some parts of Ohio this summer.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

A few running around my ground.

This ole boy just showed up.

















This one has a unique brisket on him. I have hard antlered pics of him last year, some of him after he shed, and velvet pics of him from velvet nubs back to hard antlers this year. Pretty deer.


----------



## IClark

tca126 said:


> Any reports of EHD in Guernsey County? I’m hearing mixed reports that it may be effecting some parts of Ohio this summer.


None that I've heard. Have a couple of friends who live and hunt there.


----------



## Bearcat39

Butler County here. EHD has destroyed our herd this year. Almost every farmer or hunter I have spoken with has found at least 2 to 10 dead deer per property. It is very discouraging, but this is natures way of balancing out the herd I guess. on one 300 acre property I hunt, I have no more than 10 deer on it. This property holds at minimum, 10 bucks and 20 does. So it is pretty disheartening down here in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Fell off a ladder or rather jumped as it slid sideways after bracing gave way. In a walking boot for a while but it could have been lots worse. Hunting will start later for me.


----------



## Green/OH

Hate to hear that. Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## M.Magis

tca126 said:


> Any reports of EHD in Guernsey County? I’m hearing mixed reports that it may be effecting some parts of Ohio this summer.


Yes, doesn't seem to be terrible everywhere. But at least around my area it's worse than I've ever seen it these past 35 years or so.


----------



## IClark

M.Magis said:


> Yes, doesn't seem to be terrible everywhere. But at least around my area it's worse than I've ever seen it these past 35 years or so.


In Guernsey county???


----------



## cope-77

Ohio Outdoor News had the counties listed that were being effected, but I don’t have it anymore. I don’t think it was 100% up to date anyways. It didn’t have Miami County or Shelby County listed, and I know it’s here too.


----------



## MRey

Good luck soon you guys
Hopefully my skills are up to snuff


----------



## fcap60

EHD impacting Hamilton County where I hunt. Not much showing up on camera either. Not good !!!!


----------



## jace

opening day saturday, driving up from NC for a day and a half hunt, tons of deer on camera till acorns started dropping, now pics are way, way down, so gonna hit the woods when we get there


----------



## tyepsu

With such a long season, I'm trying to decide if I should go ahead and take a doe early or hold off a while. I'm still good on venison, but the doe population does need thinned out around me.


----------



## Orvisman73

I’ve been crazy busy this summer and haven’t got out to scout my public land spots. I’ll bounce around Saturday with my saddle to the different white oak flats until I find one with a bunch of sign. I’m worried about EHD though as it’s looking like this year is a catastrophic event, at least in S. Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

The cool breeze, dark clouds, and yellowing beans has me daydreaming of a big buck! Lol


----------



## IClark




----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> View attachment 7704353


That is discouraging.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> That is discouraging.


Sure is


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Sure is


I’m way too close to the “hot area”, and my cams have gone stale for a couple weeks. I’m afraid I’ll be on a search mission this Saturday instead of a true hunt.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> I’m way too close to the “hot area”, and my cams have gone stale for a couple weeks. I’m afraid I’ll be on a search mission this Saturday instead of a true hunt.


Uggh....not good. So far my 3 counties show nothing but it's to close for my liking. My farm in Gallia shows no sign of ehd to this point. Tons of pics today from my one cell cam


----------



## lungpuncher1

Quick question for you guys. I’ve hunted southern Ohio for years in public with very bleak success to be honest. I am picky though and passed on several just under 120”. 

I was invited to hunt on several great farms in carrol county. I can pretty much go anytime between 10/31-11/12. Which 5 days would you guys pick? I know it’s weather dependent more than anything just looking for some local opinions. Goodluck this fall everyone!


----------



## cope-77

lungpuncher1 said:


> Quick question for you guys. I’ve hunted southern Ohio for years in public with very bleak success to be honest. I am picky though and passed on several just under 120”.
> 
> I was invited to hunt on several great farms in carrol county. I can pretty much go anytime between 10/31-11/12. Which 5 days would you guys pick? I know it’s weather dependent more than anything just looking for some local opinions. Goodluck this fall everyone!


I took both of those weeks off and I'm tentatively off for the week after those. Can't kill a big one that time of the year unless you're in the woods.


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Uggh....not good. So far my 3 counties show nothing but it's to close for my liking. My farm in Gallia shows no sign of ehd to this point. Tons of pics today from my one cell cam


Luckily the does came out of hiding today. They must have been avoiding the heat. I had several pictures all day long. The nice bucks are still MIA, but that’s been all year.


----------



## Green/OH

My cams have been nearly dead for two weeks and with the cool weather seeing a lot movement again. Wish I could make the opener but I won’t be out until October 1st good luck fellas!


----------



## tyepsu

12 hours and counting !!! Still haven't decided if I'll take a doe tomorrow. Definitely not, if she has fawns, which most the doe on my property do. No shooters have showed up on my cams on my property, but 2 on a neighbor's. Plan on hunting there in the afternoon. It's too difficult to access in the morning, without bumping deer. Good luck all and stay safe.


----------



## Meister

One of them years boys. Been busy as hell. Cams haven't had me interested. Likely miss the first sit opportunity for the first time since the 90s..


----------



## Tim/OH

Cams have been slow….all the bucks that I’ve had on cam all summer has disappeared since they shed there velvet

Good luck everyone


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Good luck tomorrow. My wife and I hung a last minute set for the morning. 

Should be a beautiful morning in the woods.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Haven't had a chance to check my cameras I put out in June before my surgery.

Also need to check my stands to make sure I can get to them, and they are safe to use. Hope to do that Sunday.


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck to everyone that gets out this weekend.


----------



## hdrking2003

Happy Opening Day everyone! Good luck and be safe!!


----------



## tyepsu

Played it conservative this morning. Didn't want to risk walking through food plot before first light. My cell cam along the food plot was getting a fair number of pics just before and after first light. If I had gone to that stand I definitely would have bumped deer. I saw the deer on the plot from where I was set up but none came my way. Most the doe had fawns, so they would have gotten a pass. There is one mature looking doe without fawns. She will be my early season target doe.

Going to hunt a neighbor's this afternoon, as I've had 2 shooter bucks on cam on that property. I won't shoot doe there.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

My wife and I had a button buck at 8 yards this morning. Came through at 0845 right like I though they would, right past the stand and back into bedding.

Just needed a "bit" bigger one next time.

Saw a few P&Y squirrels too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

First opening day I haven't hunted in years. Hopefully going to get my youngest daughter out on Monday evening.


----------



## RH1

Beautiful evening out here.. they will move this evening with the rain and wind coming


----------



## swelms22

Up for the evening! Saw one doe at a distance already. Hoping to knock the dust off! Good luck, men!


----------



## zjung

Climbed up about 45 minutes ago. Jumped two deer bedded under my stand. As soon as I got up, I watched another at about 85 yards stand up out of its bed and start eating leaves. Looking to be a good evening! Good luck to every out tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Good luck everyone. Be safe!


----------



## Meister

Ended up sitting the last hour. Saw 1 6 point. Tons of local commotion.


----------



## tyepsu

Saw 4 doe tonight, 3 of which I could shot, but was in a buck only spot for me.


----------



## RH1

Man I seen a pile of deer tonight. 
16 total, 7 were bucks. Not the buck but a good amount of up and comers


----------



## swelms22

Too much human presence at my spot. 

Apparently, the evening of opening day is the day to walk the woods in plain clothes with your crossbow across your back to check if your stands are still up. 

And thanks for talking to me in your very outside voice, as I’m tethered in, to let me know I’m in a good spot. I WAS, in a good spot, dude!


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> First opening day I haven't hunted in years. Hopefully going to get my youngest daughter out on Monday evening.


First opening day that I’ve missed in a few years as well. We watched our granddaughter today, and his wife and him are coming over tomorrow for his 30th birthday, so still a good opening weekend for me, lol. Just sucks sitting at home and watching the deer in front of your stand, down side of a cell cam? IDK. I had a few small bucks come in to my mineral stump and spar for a while (and I mean small). Had a few does come in, wish I could have been a “meat hog” today, but there is plenty of season to come.


----------



## MRey




----------



## swelms22

Man, I have a doe with small spotted fawns running around. Never saw fawns dropped this late before.


----------



## Lmbhngr

swelms22 said:


> Man, I have a doe with small spotted fawns running around. Never saw fawns dropped this late before.


I saw a doe nursing spotted twins years ago in the middle of November. Ol' girl was really late to the game!


----------



## fcap60

swelms22 said:


> Man, I have a doe with small spotted fawns running around. Never saw fawns dropped this late before.


Don't shoot !


----------



## jace

man this cold front was great, seen 19 saturday morning, one 10 pt I may regret not shooting, but I did take a big ol nanny doe, it was great all around


----------



## CAPTJJ

lungpuncher1 said:


> Quick question for you guys. I’ve hunted southern Ohio for years in public with very bleak success to be honest. I am picky though and passed on several just under 120”.
> 
> I was invited to hunt on several great farms in carrol county. I can pretty much go anytime between 10/31-11/12. Which 5 days would you guys pick? I know it’s weather dependent more than anything just looking for some local opinions. Goodluck this fall everyone!


Since no one wants to answer, I would say the last 5 days. I've hunted the same public land since 2007 and my best days have consistently been Nov 8-12.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Got it done on opening day. First deer I’ve ever killed in sept. Shot him at 7:15 in the evening, found him the next morning.


----------



## Geohunter

I have ran accross one small buck that was sick out at east fork on the ODNR side of the park down by the creek edge on the south side 

Google Photos


----------



## chief razor

Congrats XxohioarcherxX! Great buck!


----------



## tim1676

Way to get it done...Great deer!!!



XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Got it done on opening day. First deer I’ve ever killed in sept. Shot him at 7:15 in the evening, found him the next morning.
> View attachment 7706336
> 
> View attachment 7706337
> 
> View attachment 7706338
> 
> View attachment 7706339


----------



## RH1

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Got it done on opening day. First deer I’ve ever killed in sept. Shot him at 7:15 in the evening, found him the next morning.
> View attachment 7706336
> 
> View attachment 7706337
> 
> View attachment 7706338
> 
> View attachment 7706339


Great job!!


----------



## The Phantom

Nice buck
*XxOHIOARCHERxX*


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Way to go OhioArcher. Congratulations


----------



## zjung

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Got it done on opening day. First deer I’ve ever killed in sept. Shot him at 7:15 in the evening, found him the next morning.
> View attachment 7706336
> 
> View attachment 7706337
> 
> View attachment 7706338
> 
> View attachment 7706339


Congrats man! Great deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Thanks guys, I’ve always wanted a nice clean 8pt for the wall


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Congrats!


----------



## gjs4

irishhacker said:


> From Onx hunting maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Where can you find those on/with OnX?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_MONGO

Hey all, gonna get in to watch this as the season progresses. I did whack a doe on opening day evening


----------



## M.Magis

IClark said:


> In Guernsey county???


Yes. I'm right in the "red" square in the map they put out near the Muskingum Co line. Obviously there are far more than reported, so the 11-20 is no where near accurate. I've found 11 myself. Most neighbors have found that many as well. And most are just rotting away without being found.


----------



## tyepsu

I've had numerous opportunities to shoot a doe, but most have had fawns or been on the small side. Just haven't felt the desire or need to take one. Still have a fair amount of venison in the freezer. 

Last night I got down after my tree was blowing sideways and I got poured on. Radar showed more rain coming. After getting down the rain stopped and wind calmed way down. Go figure ha. 

Had this buck in my food plot last night just laughing at me. Big body but short tines, not much mass or spread. He needs another year. Hope Amish neighbors don't kill him. 

Work is allowing me to work 830 to 430 instead of my normal 9 to 5 for the next month. I've been staying off my property as I don't want to overhunt it before the rut. Tempted to maybe hunt it this evening and possibly take a doe. Getting an itchy release finger ha.


----------



## IClark

M.Magis said:


> Yes. I'm right in the "red" square in the map they put out near the Muskingum Co line. Obviously there are far more than reported, so the 11-20 is no where near accurate. I've found 11 myself. Most neighbors have found that many as well. And most are just rotting away without being found.


Not good....


----------



## irishhacker

gjs4 said:


> Where can you find those on/with OnX?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On their website 









2022 Rut Predictions | onX Hunt


2022 rut predictions based on whitetail science, biology, region, and hunting experience. We polled over a dozen onX Hunt Ambassadors to help us dial in the best days to hunt the whitetail deer rut in 2022.




www.onxmaps.com





Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65




----------



## IClark

My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!
> View attachment 7708039
> View attachment 7708040


That is awesome!! This is what it's all about. 
Congratulations to both of you


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

IClark said:


> My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!
> View attachment 7708039
> View attachment 7708040


Tell that young lady great job! I love seeing kids get it done!! Awesome!


----------



## swelms22

IClark said:


> My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!


Outstanding! That has to be an amazing feeling for you! Congrats to the new young hunter! Can’t wait until mine is old enough to get out there!


----------



## IClark

swelms22 said:


> Outstanding! That has to be an amazing feeling for you! Congrats to the new young hunter! Can’t wait until mine is old enough to get out there!


Yeah it is pretty amazing! Gotta get my youngest boy out now!


----------



## BlackSunshyne

lungpuncher1 said:


> Quick question for you guys. I’ve hunted southern Ohio for years in public with very bleak success to be honest. I am picky though and passed on several just under 120”.
> 
> I was invited to hunt on several great farms in carrol county. I can pretty much go anytime between 10/31-11/12. Which 5 days would you guys pick? I know it’s weather dependent more than anything just looking for some local opinions. Goodluck this fall everyone!


I hunt Columbiana county and would take the 5 days 11/6-11/10, right before Veteran's day. That stretch is always prime time where I hunt.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!
> View attachment 7708039
> View attachment 7708040


Outstanding man, congrats to you both! Congrats also to OhioArcher, great buck man!


----------



## zjung

Back in the stand tonight. The cameras went crazy for me last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I'm in a stand on one of my neighbors property right now, in carroll County. About 70 yards from where I shot my buck last year. Could have taken a doe last night, on my property, but it was last light and she was on the small side, so I passed. I have certain stands where I'll only shoot a buck. Stand I'm in right now is one of those. I'll probably try and take a doe Friday evening or Saturday morning.


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!
> View attachment 7708039
> View attachment 7708040


That’s what it’s all about!


----------



## DL07

My 8yr old son got it done last night.


----------



## tyepsu

Well done to the young ones for putting some beautiful deer down. 

Thought I might punch my buck tag tonight, but needed him to come 10 to 15 yards closer. Had a 140s 10 at 50 yards but he slowly fed away from me.


----------



## zjung

Had a close call tonight myself. Around a 130-135” 8 point came into 19 yards right at last light. I drew on him but didn’t feel comfortable barely being able to see my pin. Great night though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

DL07 said:


> View attachment 7708514
> 
> My 8yr old son got it done last night.


Swweeeet!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats to the young hunters!


----------



## RH1

Add my grandson to the list of kids getting it done.. 25yd shot and the deer went down in 70.. buck number 3 for him at 11yr old!


----------



## tim1676

Great job young lady!!!



IClark said:


> My youngest daughter who is 8 years old shot her first deer last evening!
> View attachment 7708039
> View attachment 7708040


----------



## tim1676

Awesome Buck...Great Job!!!



RH1 said:


> Add my grandson to the list of kids getting it done.. 25yd shot and the deer went down in 70.. buck number 3 for him at 11yr old!
> View attachment 7708810


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> Add my grandson to the list of kids getting it done.. 25yd shot and the deer went down in 70.. buck number 3 for him at 11yr old!
> View attachment 7708810


Beautiful deer!!!


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> Add my grandson to the list of kids getting it done.. 25yd shot and the deer went down in 70.. buck number 3 for him at 11yr old!
> View attachment 7708810


Awesome deer! Sounds like an accomplished young hunter. Good for him. You guys are doing it right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65




----------



## IrishHunter1

First sit of the year- already had a doe with fawns eating acorns. Wayne Co.


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 does, 2 fawns & no horns - beautiful evening!


----------



## MRey

Good luck tomorrow to all those going out!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL to everyone this weekend.


----------



## IClark

Sure could use some....the woods are deader than a door nail here in Crawford county.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H


----------



## RH1

I-O


----------



## MRey

So I was out for about 6 hours yesterday in ashtabula and saw about 10 doe/yearlings(only shooter was having a disagreement with a Bluejays and didn't come into my shooting lane), right at about noon all the activity dropped dead, came back for an evening hunt and still dead, I do have some trail cam video of some deer fighting, hopefully ill find time to convert it and somehow get it on here


----------



## Green/OH

Made it out yesterday evening and it was a windy one to say the least. Quite a few does and three little bucks. Only thing that was ever in range was a little spike buck but man it felt good to be out again.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Lots of does & fawns (10) in Knox Co this morning. Pretty windy.
Next weekend looking really good.


----------



## IClark

Saw a bachelor group of 6 bucks last evening, a small spike still in velvet and a 3 year old 8 point and 3 does. My oldest daughter was up to bat. When she saw the bigger 8 point she forgot about shooting the spike which had come into range...


----------



## MRey

I heard that most of ohio will have a potential frost in the next couple days, hopefully it'll help slow the ehd issues down south


----------



## IClark

MRey said:


> I heard that most of ohio will have a potential frost in the next couple days, hopefully it'll help slow the ehd issues down south


We had patchy frost this week in Seneca county. My bro in law said they had some frost in Gallia county in SE Ohio as well.


----------



## swelms22

Up for the evening.


----------



## tyepsu

Got all set up about 4pm in Carroll county!! Hopefully the buck I saw last Tuesday evening comes a bit closer tonight.


----------



## IClark

Heading to West Virginia to hunt for a week. Got some nice bucks and several bears roaming where I'll be hunting. Trust it goes well.


----------



## IClark

Hunting Knox county tonight outside of Gambier before I leave in the morning. Decent scrape to my left.


----------



## MRey

IClark said:


> Hunting Knox county tonight outside of Gambier before I leave in the morning. Decent scrape to my left.
> View attachment 7711587


Good luck out there, and with your trip!


----------



## IClark




----------



## zjung

Had a very close call last Wednesday with our big 8. But things definitely slowed down after that. My wife was still dedicated to getting a deer this year, and being 7 months pregnant, she wasn’t going to be picky. We made a spot in the corn and she got a shot on this little guy. Talk about an awesome hunt!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightlinger

zjung said:


> Had a very close call last Wednesday with our big 8. But things definitely slowed down after that. My wife was still dedicated to getting a deer this year, and being 7 months pregnant, she wasn’t going to be picky. We made a spot in the corn and she got a shot on this little guy. Talk about an awesome hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only hope my next buck is that little.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nightlinger said:


> I can only hope my next buck is that little.


not quite sure what to make of that comment but I’m going to give you the benefit of the doubt for now and assume you’re hoping to get your first buck.

Congrats to the lady on a fine buck.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> not quite sure what to make of that comment but I’m going to give you the benefit of the doubt for now and assume you’re hoping to get your first buck.
> 
> Congrats to the lady on a fine buck.


I understood it as that's not a little buck to him. Are you sensitive? Getting in your feelings?


----------



## Green/OH

Up for the evening in Knox. Surrounded by white oaks, too busy to fool with a doe this week but would make an exception for a big horny head of course.


----------



## bennett.fuller

Looking forward to my yearly trip to Ohio. I really enjoy following this topic and try to contribute while I’m there for my 2 week hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

One doe fawn to show for the evening.. long drive for a slow sit but the alternative was some house work so I’ll call it a win.


----------



## Nightlinger

Bobsfriend said:


> I understood it as that's not a little buck to him. Are you sensitive? Getting in your feelings?


Definitely not as big, but will be just as tasty.


----------



## tyepsu

Decided to sit in my haybale blind tonight, at the end of my clover foodplot. Had 12 turkeys come out at like 10 yards and then 5 doe on the opposite end of the plot. They worked their way to me and I honestly just rushed the shot and didn't anchor correctly and shot right over the one doe's back. Frustrating but glad I at least didn't injur her. Just need to make sure to take my time.


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Yesterday morning in Van Wert county I had a nice 130" buck work through and make a scrape but never present a shot. In the evening I saw a few does and shot a big old doe at a touch under 30 yards. She already had 1" layer of fat!


----------



## IClark

Just shot my first WV 11 pointer!!!! Lol....


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats man ! Pics!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

IClark said:


> Just shot my first WV 11 pointer!!!! Lol....


Sweet!!!!! Moar pics!!!!!!


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Just shot my first WV 11 pointer!!!! Lol....


They both have to be over 6" to be considered a WV 11 pointer, lol.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

cope-77 said:


> They both have to be over 6" to be considered a WV 11 pointer, lol.


Facts!


----------



## hdrking2003

cope-77 said:


> They both have to be over 6" to be considered a WV 11 pointer, lol.


And that's official, no doubt! At least in Doddridge and Harrison counties anyway lol(where my family hails from).


----------



## IClark

With the curve they were nearly 12 inches boys


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> With the curve they were nearly 12 inches boys
> View attachment 7713485


Heck yeah, he’s a legit WV 11 point.


----------



## IClark

Just had a cinnamon phase 70 yards from me. Disappeared into the brush. Pretty sweet encounter!


----------



## IrishHunter1

Got skunked except for a few trash pandas and a bunch of tree rats in Knox.


----------



## zjung

Had 5 doe walk by at about 12 yards tonight. I’m starting to itch to shoot a doe but I’ve had a good one hitting this field right after day light recently. He didnt show tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcap60

Bobsfriend said:


> I understood it as that's not a little buck to him. Are you sensitive? Getting in your feelings?


Yes, I believe he's saying that "this little guy" that your wife shot is actually a very nice buck and he hopes he can shoot a simlar, nice buck (little guy) like your wife did, 

Anyway, congrats to you and your wife for the upcoming birth of a baby and a special congrats to your wife for shooting that buck while 7 months pregnant. Awesome !!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Have my oldest son out today. October lull is definitely in effect. Slooow today


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Have my oldest son out today. October lull is definitely in effect. Slooow today


That's a bummer I figured it'd be a good day with the temp drop, hopefully something comes through for you guys


----------



## IClark

Dead down here in WV as well. Will be back to Ohio next week.


----------



## swelms22

Deer have been non Existent on my cams the last week. Worst I’ve ever seen it actually. Hoping something happens soon


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> With the curve they were nearly 12 inches boys
> View attachment 7713485


Overachiever!! Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw 12 does this morning, the last of which made a trip to Raber’s today. Zero antlers spotted today. Camping next weekend so won’t be back out for two weeks, when it should start getting real good! Good luck till then fellas n ladies, stay safe!!


----------



## MRey

Didn't see anything today in Northern ashtabula co. And the cams were pretty sparse for photos


----------



## z7hunter11

1st hunt was a good one. 1 130 ish 10 and a 100ish 8 together plus 7 doe’s. All before 9 am.


----------



## The Phantom

Checked my cams today. Saw one I hope I see close when I make it out.


----------



## RH1

Man the deer were moving on the farm this evening.. literally non stop for the last 2 hours. I can't wait to make a slight stand adjustment tomorrow


----------



## IrishHunter1

Took a doe in Wayne Co. this morning- lots of action this morning…8 does all over the acorns. Cams are starting to show little guys starting to get interested in the does. Starting to heat up…


----------



## GTO63

Went out Friday after work in Morrow county, I planned on shooting a mature doe if one came in. At 6:43 she came in broadside at 17 yrds, I let her have it .
She went about 80 yrds and piled up.


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a shooter on cam right now yall


Tim


----------



## MRey

Did an evening hunt today from the ground, and had a nice dow within three yards but it busted me before it could come around the bush for a clear shot.
Hope you guys have a nice fruitful week.


----------



## Tim/OH

I believe he was with a doe….she was on cam about 5 mins before him


----------



## Tim/OH

I was suppose to hang my stand there this morning but we got back from camping late last night and I didn’t want to do anything today…..crazy thing is I said I was going to go hunt this evening if I would have put that stand up this morning 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

This is not the big 8 from last yr, this is where I had pics of high rise at from last yr….licking county

Tim


----------



## tyepsu

Hey guys. Not to hijack this thread but could some input. About 7:05 shot a doe. Shot looked good, maybe a touch low. Lighted nock showed in her as she ran off. Waited 25 minutes, got done, texted my Amish renter and we started tracking slowly. She ran path I mow for about 80 yards and then turned and went into this thick briars below my house. Followed more blood. Would be anything from a few droplets to spot the size of a hand. About another 75 yards blood stopped. Looked to my left 10 yards away and there she lay, still alive. Didn't have my bow as it was after dark and we were tracking in that thick junk. Were trying to decide what to do. Took one step and she jumped up, ran and sounded like she fell over again. That was about 8pm. Snuck back up to my house. It's going to be cool overnight but there are a good amount of Coyotes in my area. Thoughts? Go back tonight or wait until morning ?


----------



## arrow179

Give her another hour or so then sneak in where you thought she last was and if she isn’t close just wait til first light and hope coyotes don’t find her first. Good luck!


----------



## cope-77

I’m seeing bubbles on the second shot of the arrow. Go get your meat.


----------



## LONG RANGE

Just got back from a 3 day hunt in SE Ohio. Morgan county. Deer where on acorns hard. Lots of night time movement. Walk quite a bit of public. A few scrapes. Seen a real nice eight point eating acorns under a white oak at an old grace yard last night on the way out. Headed back 10/31-11/6


----------



## tyepsu

Found her!! Surprised she made it as far as she did. Shot was a tad high and back maybe. Probably 250 yards total. Onx really helped me. Marked where I jumped her earlier and started by looping around. Found small amounts of blood and just went really slow. Was following blood and suddenly she was laying dead right in front of my boot.


----------



## GTO63

Congrats on a nice doe!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats on the freezer fillers fellas!


----------



## GTO63

My buddy doesn't post here much but I will share his buck. He shot it friday evening.j


----------



## BowtechHunter65

That’s a dandy!


----------



## hdrking2003

Real nice, congrats to him!!

What county?


----------



## GTO63

Licking County


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

GTO63 said:


> My buddy doesn't post here much but I will share his buck. He shot it friday evening.j


Very nice! Is his left eye gored out from sparing?


----------



## GTO63

No sir, he had to leave it over night, he went out to track it the next morning and a buzzard was on it.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

GTO63 said:


> No sir, he had to leave it over night, he went out to track it the next morning and a buzzard was on it.


Damned trash chickens there a menace but can also be helpful at the same time


----------



## Tim/OH

Tell your friend congratulations….thanks for sharing Steve 

Tim


----------



## GTO63

Tim/OH said:


> Tell your friend congratulations….thanks for sharing Steve
> 
> Tim


You bet Tim!


----------



## Tim/OH

I recognized the buck from yesterday….here he is in velvet


----------



## Tim/OH

End of Aug


----------



## Tim/OH

Hung the stand after work around 3:00….my scent control wasn’t the greatest but I did spray down my boots and climbing sticks while climbing down

Tim


----------



## IrishHunter1

4 does and 7 fawns this morning in Wayne Co. this morning. I haven’t seen a single buck in the woods. What the heck?


----------



## cope-77

Got some confirmation pictures from a neighboring property that my big guy is still on hoof after last year, and he’s still kicking with all the EHD going on. He’s not too far away, and that’s getting the old blood pumping. He’s definitely changed areas and patterns, that’ll be a challenge and some waiting. But hope is in the air.

Was cleaning up some SD cards from last year. I have my buck I killed walking in, and then me taking pictures a half hour later, lol. He didn’t go 5!!!. Just missed the kill shot in the delay settings, lol. Then I seen the ten that moved in two days later, for a 5 days. Patience is a b!tch.


----------



## swelms22

Whew-weee. First shooter of the year popped up just a few mins ago for me. 140’s 10pt. Knew, I should have been in this tree with the S wind. Might try to sneak in this evening on him. Came in and worked the licking branch! Then turned to walk 15yds past my tree.


----------



## IClark

Tagged out with a doe last night in WV. Coming back to Ohio today. Should have had my bear....but I refuse to talk about it. Lol


----------



## Green/OH

Daytime movement slightly picking up on the cams guess I better hurry up and get my does down.


----------



## swelms22

Got bucks showing up now! Another shooter 10 with a flyer on his g3 and a 3yr 8pt. Can not wait for this cold front pushing in Monday night/Tuesday morning. Be my first morning hunt this year.


----------



## pbuck

Monroe county this morning. 3 yearlings and 2 mommas. Had this button head and another one of the big does within 10 ft of the blind. Luckily, neither one spooked. Wind was perfect today. 










Only pics I’ve gotten of this guy. The licking branch and my cam on the left can be seen in the pic with the button head above. 



















That scrape gets used every year and I’ve tried and tried to find a tree somewhere in the vicinity to get a stand in but the wind won’t let me get in the only decent tree anywhere close. Soooo, I tucked this blind back in the brush a few weeks ago and I’m hoping maybe the bucks will start hitting that scrape more regularly soon.


----------



## swelms22

Oh man. Might be calling off work In The AM. Third shooter in three days just walked thru. I’m champing at the bit!!


----------



## Green/OH

passed on this guy at 45 tonight. 45 is pushing my max plus with the wind just asking for a bad situation. Think I would have passed him regardless it’s still so early and November is not the same without a buck tag lol


----------



## Meister

My 7 year old started a trend this week. Tonight was night 4 she drug me to the blind I built for her a couple years ago behind the house. Yearling and a couple 6 points she's been able to see.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tim/OH

I made my season debut this morning….hunting my licking county spot where that big g2 buck was at the other evening 

On another note No pics of high rise yet this yr, but if he still alive he will be pushing 200” 


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Dang, my Vols gonna make me have a stroke if they keep this up. Just got out of the elk woods yesterday, what have I missed? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

Well, gentleman, I got it done tonight. On a 9yr old legend that has two molars left. From the moment, I located him I knew he was who I wanted. 6:08p this evening he came in and offered me a 7yd broadside shot!! Top of heart and buried in offside shoulder. Collapsed for 30yds before expiring! Yowza, I am thankful!


----------



## IClark

swelms22 said:


> Well, gentleman, I got it done tonight. On a 9yr old legend that has two molars left. From the moment, I located him I knew he was who I wanted. 6:08p this evening he came in and offered me a 7yd broadside shot!! Top of heart and buried in offside shoulder. Collapsed for 30yds before expiring! Yowza, I am thankful!
> View attachment 7719225


Congrats!!!!


----------



## arrowflinger79

Woods was on fire tonight. All our corn got picked yesterday and they were picking on the back side of our woods this evening. I saw 5 does, 4 fawns, and 2 bucks. The bucks were both grunting and pushing the does around. There was also some all out chasing going on. One was 1 1/2 yrs old and the other was a 2 1/2. They were running all over the woods. Haven't had any of my shooters on cam in daylight yet.


----------



## jk918

Dead in Morgan this evening, cams have been slow as well . Some cold temperatures coming in early next week


----------



## swelms22

IClark said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## MRey

Out in ashtabula co today saw a ton this morning walking into my spot but its been pretty dead since sunrise its about 45° with a 5mph south bound wind, hopefully somthing comes my way


----------



## MRey




----------



## tyepsu

Well I probably should have passed the shot I took last night. Had a probably high 130s , maybe 140 8 point at 35 yards. Shot was not exactly in the wide open. My arrow deflected off a branch and went right under him.

This morning I went and took sticks and a camera off public land because someone had messed with them. Put them up on the neighbor's property that I have permission to hunt. Think I'll hunt there this afternoon.


----------



## Green/OH

Saw the same 10 I passed on the other night this morning. Came in and bedded about 100 yards away other than that only saw one doe who busted me putting my phone back in my pocket before I knew she was there. Slow morning but rubs are starting to show up pretty well. Hung another stand after I climbed down hope to be back out sometime mid week.


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in for a evening hunt….

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Windy and warm out…


Tim


----------



## MRey

Hunting from the ground in a brush blind tonight its fairly warm, good luck yall


----------



## IClark

Going to head to gambier in the morning. Hoping to get a full day in tomorrow and a morning hunt on Tuesday.


----------



## jeff25

My cameras have been lighting up


----------



## z7hunter11

jeff25 said:


> My cameras have been lighting up
> View attachment 7719928
> 
> View attachment 7719929
> 
> View attachment 7719927
> 
> View attachment 7719925
> 
> View attachment 7719926
> 
> View attachment 7719924


Nice deer. What part of ohio


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> Monroe county this morning. 3 yearlings and 2 mommas. Had this button head and another one of the big does within 10 ft of the blind. Luckily, neither one spooked. Wind was perfect today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only pics I’ve gotten of this guy. The licking branch and my cam on the left can be seen in the pic with the button head above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That scrape gets used every year and I’ve tried and tried to find a tree somewhere in the vicinity to get a stand in but the wind won’t let me get in the only decent tree anywhere close. Soooo, I tucked this blind back in the brush a few weeks ago and I’m hoping maybe the bucks will start hitting that scrape more regularly soon.


Wow, what a brute!!


----------



## hdrking2003

swelms22 said:


> Well, gentleman, I got it done tonight. On a 9yr old legend that has two molars left. From the moment, I located him I knew he was who I wanted. 6:08p this evening he came in and offered me a 7yd broadside shot!! Top of heart and buried in offside shoulder. Collapsed for 30yds before expiring! Yowza, I am thankful!
> View attachment 7719225


Congrats man, great buck!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

swelms22 said:


> Well, gentleman, I got it done tonight. On a 9yr old legend that has two molars left. From the moment, I located him I knew he was who I wanted. 6:08p this evening he came in and offered me a 7yd broadside shot!! Top of heart and buried in offside shoulder. Collapsed for 30yds before expiring! Yowza, I am thankful!
> View attachment 7719225


Congrats man! Awesome buck! Great job.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Well guys it’s been a year or so since I posted much. Works been crazy since good ole COIVD came alone and everyone found better jobs or just don’t want to work due to hunting and fishing seasons! Finally made it out last night to get a few sets hung, changed the batteries in last year’s cameras and hung a few new ones! Hopefully with my limited amount of time off from work that I’ll be able to get an evening or two in the woods during the rut! Good luck fellas!


----------



## z7hunter11

I think the clock officially flips in the morning boys. October 20th has always been that day for me. Scrapes start showing up in a major way, rubs too. Tomorrow looks like a good start weather wise. Good luck!


----------



## Green/OH

Agreed. I was looking back at old cam pics earlier and from around the 20th through roughly the 27th my scrape cams are always getting hammered especially late morning in the timber.


----------



## arrow179

Killed my buck on the 20th last year and stuck this one tonight. Weather turned perfect for evening sit.


----------



## cope-77

[QUOT


z7hunter11 said:


> I think the clock officially flips in the morning boys. October 20th has always been that day for me. Scrapes start showing up in a major way, rubs too. Tomorrow looks like a good start weather wise. Good luck!


I just had my first shooter 10 show up on camera this afternoon. I think you’re right! He could also be a WV 11 point if you took the rest away @IClark


----------



## swelms22

arrow179 said:


> Killed my buck on the 20th last year and stuck this one tonight. Weather turned perfect for evening sit.
> View attachment 7721858
> 
> View attachment 7721857


Outstanding!! Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## mtn3531

Action should be picking up over the next week or so. Finally getting some winter weather out here this weekend, our deer season ends on Monday. Think I'll have to brave the cold and wind this weekend because the big boys will be on the move. Looking forward to seeing some brutes popping up in this thread... popcorn ready lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

arrow179 said:


> Killed my buck on the 20th last year and stuck this one tonight. Weather turned perfect for evening sit.
> View attachment 7721858
> 
> View attachment 7721857



Beautiful buck!!!! Congrats to you, you have a story with that buck, previous sightings, trail cam pics ?....tell us details up to the kill, hitting a scrape or just passing thru.
again awesome buck!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

GTO63 said:


> Beautiful buck!!!! Congrats to you, you have a story with that buck, previous sightings, trail cam pics ?....tell us details up to the kill, hitting a scrape or just passing thru.
> again awesome buck!


Agreed. The stories are always fun.


----------



## arrow179

I planned to jump in the stand yesterday afternoon and see if I could put eyes on this 10pt it I had been seeing. I figured once the wind died down the deer would be on their feet. The wind was really good for this spot so I hoped he would show up. As I walked in there were quite a few fresh rubs and a really fresh scrape less than 20yds from my setup. My stand is only about 30-40yds between the edge of a 20+acre bedding area that the owner doesn’t allow hunting on and an uncut cornfield 15yds behind me. 

I climbed in the stand with about 3hours of daylight left expecting the deer to move early as the wind was supposed to die down close to sunset. As the skies went from overcast to clear the sun came out and the deer started to move. I had a doe and very small fawn come past me a couple times feeding on acorns. With less than an hour of light left I noticed movement between me and the bedding area and realized it was the 10 point I was looking for.

He came in and started to work the scrape less than 20yds from my stand but limbs prevented a clear shot. As he moved away from the scrape I was able to lean out and get drawn at sort of a funny angle. The shot was a tad far back but the buck only went about 3 steps and just stood there. I grabbed another arrow and had to crouch down and actually kneel on the platform of my stand to get a clear follow up shot. He finally took a step forward which presented an opening to his vitals and the second shot took out the bottom of his heart. He collapsed within 5 yards of where I initially shot him and where he worked the scrape. Here’s the picture of the scrape and you can see my stand in the tree behind it! 










I haven’t weighed or scored him yet but he has a huge body and had a ton of fat reserves. He should be very well marbled 🥩!

The only downside is Ohio is a 1 buck state so I’m tagged out here for bucks. I still have 4 doe tags I’ll be trying to fill though!

Here is the first picture of him in velvet I got:


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

arrow179 said:


> I planned to jump in the stand yesterday afternoon and see if I could put eyes on this 10pt it I had been seeing. I figured once the wind died down the deer would be on their feet. The wind was really good for this spot so I hoped he would show up. As I walked in there were quite a few fresh rubs and a really fresh scrape less than 20yds from my setup. My stand is only about 30-40yds between the edge of a 20+acre bedding area that the owner doesn’t allow hunting on and an uncut cornfield 15yds behind me.
> 
> I climbed in the stand with about 3hours of daylight left expecting the deer to move early as the wind was supposed to die down close to sunset. As the skies went from overcast to clear the sun came out and the deer started to move. I had a doe and very small fawn come past me a couple times feeding on acorns. With less than an hour of light left I noticed movement between me and the bedding area and realized it was the 10 point I was looking for.
> 
> He came in and started to work the scrape less than 20yds from my stand but limbs prevented a clear shot. As he moved away from the scrape I was able to lean out and get drawn at sort of a funny angle. The shot was a tad far back but the buck only went about 3 steps and just stood there. I grabbed another arrow and had to crouch down and actually kneel on the platform of my stand to get a clear follow up shot. He finally took a step forward which presented an opening to his vitals and the second shot took out the bottom of his heart. He collapsed within 5 yards of where I initially shot him and where he worked the scrape. Here’s the picture of the scrape and you can see my stand in the tree behind it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t weighed or scored him yet but he has a huge body and had a ton of fat reserves. He should be very well marbled 🥩!
> 
> The only downside is Ohio is a 1 buck state so I’m tagged out here for bucks. I still have 4 doe tags I’ll be trying to fill though!
> 
> Here is the first picture of him in velvet I got:
> View attachment 7721996


Awesome! That's a great bachelor group! You're set for a couple years if those other ones make it. I'm guessing that one in the back right of the photo is next year's target ? 😁


----------



## bennett.fuller

Awesome story congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Great story! ,Big congrats! I am hoping to get it done tonight. Will see


----------



## z7hunter11

Looks like you got quite the spot. Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

arrow179 said:


> I planned to jump in the stand yesterday afternoon and see if I could put eyes on this 10pt it I had been seeing. I figured once the wind died down the deer would be on their feet. The wind was really good for this spot so I hoped he would show up. As I walked in there were quite a few fresh rubs and a really fresh scrape less than 20yds from my setup. My stand is only about 30-40yds between the edge of a 20+acre bedding area that the owner doesn’t allow hunting on and an uncut cornfield 15yds behind me.
> 
> I climbed in the stand with about 3hours of daylight left expecting the deer to move early as the wind was supposed to die down close to sunset. As the skies went from overcast to clear the sun came out and the deer started to move. I had a doe and very small fawn come past me a couple times feeding on acorns. With less than an hour of light left I noticed movement between me and the bedding area and realized it was the 10 point I was looking for.
> 
> He came in and started to work the scrape less than 20yds from my stand but limbs prevented a clear shot. As he moved away from the scrape I was able to lean out and get drawn at sort of a funny angle. The shot was a tad far back but the buck only went about 3 steps and just stood there. I grabbed another arrow and had to crouch down and actually kneel on the platform of my stand to get a clear follow up shot. He finally took a step forward which presented an opening to his vitals and the second shot took out the bottom of his heart. He collapsed within 5 yards of where I initially shot him and where he worked the scrape. Here’s the picture of the scrape and you can see my stand in the tree behind it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t weighed or scored him yet but he has a huge body and had a ton of fat reserves. He should be very well marbled 🥩!
> 
> The only downside is Ohio is a 1 buck state so I’m tagged out here for bucks. I still have 4 doe tags I’ll be trying to fill though!
> 
> Here is the first picture of him in velvet I got:
> View attachment 7721996


Congrats man! Like has been said before, by the looks of that bachelor group, you should be set up for years to come!! Reeeeaaaal nice!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

swelms22 said:


> Well, gentleman, I got it done tonight. On a 9yr old legend that has two molars left. From the moment, I located him I knew he was who I wanted. 6:08p this evening he came in and offered me a 7yd broadside shot!! Top of heart and buried in offside shoulder. Collapsed for 30yds before expiring! Yowza, I am thankful!
> View attachment 7719225


Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

arrow179 said:


> Killed my buck on the 20th last year and stuck this one tonight. Weather turned perfect for evening sit.
> View attachment 7721858
> 
> View attachment 7721857


Beautiful buck! Congratulations


----------



## z7hunter11

Several scrapes popped up since yesterday evening in southern Ohio. Screwed up a good spot this morning though. Got aggressive and hunted a questionable wind for this spot. He busted me, not a giant but still a solid deer. Love hate over this incoming weather. Good luck out there


----------



## cgs1967

Following.


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Action should be picking up over the next week or so. Finally getting some winter weather out here this weekend, our deer season ends on Monday. Think I'll have to brave the cold and wind this weekend because the big boys will be on the move. Looking forward to seeing some brutes popping up in this thread... popcorn ready lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I guess it’s time for you to put on your big boy pants![emoji23]


----------



## Tim/OH

That’s a gd bachelor group right there….the one way in the back could probably get a arrow too

Congrats on a awesome buck


Tim


----------



## IClark

My youngest got his first deer tonight!


----------



## swelms22

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


Congrats! A dandy of a first deer!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


Awesome job tell the boy congrats!


----------



## IClark

swelms22 said:


> Congrats! A dandy of a first deer!


He had about a 115 inch deer that was with this one but just never offered a shot. He was so excited to get the shot on this one!


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


Doesn’t get any better than that!!!


----------



## swelms22

IClark said:


> He had about a 115 inch deer that was with this one but just never offered a shot. He was so excited to get the shot on this one!


Can’t beat that! Looks like he made a great shot as well!


----------



## MRey

Good luck out there, only a week till I get some time off and can really sit out there


----------



## bennett.fuller

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


1st of many I’m sure! Can’t beat that smile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations on the first deer! Dandy buck too. Good luck everyone!


----------



## lone

I know I will be called every bad name in the book for saying this...Don't mean to be an old crumudgen,,but do young kids really understand the serious nature of taking the life of a beautiful creature....After many years of doing it myself,,,I hesitate at the thought every season....Just sayin.


----------



## Rojken

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


Congratulations! That’s awesome. Bet you were more excited than him. I know I was when my son killed his first deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Rojken said:


> Congratulations! That’s awesome. Bet you were more excited than him. I know I was when my son killed his first deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He asked me. Why you shaking dad? Lol!


----------



## IClark

lone said:


> I know I will be called every bad name in the book for saying this...Don't mean to be an old crumudgen,,but do young kids really understand the serious nature of taking the life of a beautiful creature....After many years of doing it myself,,,I hesitate at the thought every season....Just sayin.


If they're taught they will. Are you saying kids shouldn't hunt because they don't think seriously enough?


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


That’s AWESOME Isaac!! Congrats to your boy and you!!


----------



## IClark

Thanks man!!! Hope to see you behind a biggun this year!


----------



## hdrking2003

lone said:


> I know I will be called every bad name in the book for saying this...Don't mean to be an old crumudgen,,but do young kids really understand the serious nature of taking the life of a beautiful creature....After many years of doing it myself,,,I hesitate at the thought every season....Just sayin.


It’s all in how they’re raised. To me, it’s less taking of a life, and more providing life for me and my family. I give thanks EVERY time I recover an animal that will be providing food on my table.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Thanks man!!! Hope to see you behind a biggun this year!


Me too, and if it’s in Gambier while you’re around , you can help me drag his big azz out .


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Me too, and if it’s in Gambier while you’re around , you can help me drag his big azz out .


I'll be there if I'm around! Would be more than glad to help!!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

My 14 year old son shot what may be his first P&Y this am at 8. According to him it looked like a good shot. Let it sit for an hour. Got on a sparse blood trail then about 80 yards in found what appeared to be part of the lung blown out and shortly after the the trail goes to tiny drops. Ended up jumping him 3 hours after the shot 250 yards from shot and backed back out. Son said it was a good shot but it’s always tough to say in the moment. Have to imagine with the lung blood, it’s a dead deer. But may have only got one lung. Not sure about a single lung low blood sign shot. Arrow passed through so should have been pouring blood. Backed out and will head back out after the game to pick back up.


----------



## GTO63

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> My 14 year old son shot what may be his first P&Y this am at 8. According to him it looked like a good shot. Let it sit for an hour. Got on a sparse blood trail then about 80 yards in found what appeared to be part of the lung blown out and shortly after the the trail goes to tiny drops. Ended up jumping him 3 hours after the shot 250 yards from shot and backed back out. Son said it was a good shot but it’s always tough to say in the moment. Have to imagine with the lung blood, it’s a dead deer. But may have only got one lung. Not sure about a single lung low blood sign shot. Arrow passed through so should have been pouring blood. Backed out and will head back out after the game to pick back up.



Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## swelms22

Cape is dropped off at the taxidermist and meat is being prepped for all the specialty smoked goodness! Can’t wait to get the old boy back!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


Congratulations to you and your boy Isaac!


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congratulations to you and your boy Isaac!


Thanks!!! You gonna be able to get out this year?


----------



## DixieDigger

Me and dad are coming up the 13th and going to hunt the rest of the week. We couldn’t come any other time this year so we going to try and make it happen a little later in the month than normally. It will be our 11th year coming up. I finally killed a pope and young 10 last year and hoping my dad can get one this year. He is 71 and having a heart ablation done Monday morning. He has to rest for 5 days after the surgery and then he is released. At 71 he will still be carrying a stand in on his back and hunting like he has done for the last 50 years. I’m blessed to still be able to do this with my dad. I cherish each trip we ge to go on each year. I’m sure the does will be locked down a few days we are there. Hopefully towards the end of that week some big boys will be on their feet.


----------



## MRey

Its been almost 80 yesterday and today, haven't seen anything, hopefully when it cools down in a few days it'll pick back up, vacation cant come soon enough
Good luck to anyone going out this week


----------



## swelms22

MRey said:


> Its been almost 80 yesterday and today, haven't seen anything, hopefully when it cools down in a few days it'll pick back up, vacation cant come soon enough
> Good luck to anyone going out this week


Yeah, my cameras have been absolutely dead, aside from a 182 hens/Jake’s. My brother is starting to get night time movement of new 3.5yr olds though, so that’s encouraging on what’s to come.


----------



## Green/OH

Cam action has been starting to pick up but the heat has killed it for the most part


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

GTO63 said:


> Good luck, keep us posted.


Unfortunately had to call off the search. We put all day yesterday and most of today into gridding out the part of the property we felt he was heading after his blood trail stopped. We have a tracking dog and he lost interest after about 700 yards. Some would say that indicates the deer is going to live but who knows. I’m guessing the shot was a little lower than my son thought but won’t know unless we find him or he shows back up on camera. Brutal for both the deer and my son. Very unfortunate part of hunting.


----------



## GTO63

Sorry to hear, you gave it your best effort , all you can do, get your son back in the saddle and get him on another one. wish the best of luck to you both!
Steve


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

GTO63 said:


> Sorry to hear, you gave it your best effort , all you can do, get your son back in the saddle and get him on another one. wish the best of luck to you both!
> Steve


Thank you brother


----------



## swelms22

Brother just got pics of a giant 8pt. This morning. Hitting scrapes and made a couple small rubs! This Front coming Wednesday should have pre rut and the big boys out marking in full swing this week! Almost here, fella’s!


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I guess it’s time for you to put on your big boy pants!


These 14 degree mornings with 20mph winds are getting tougher to get motivated for the older I get 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Hope I shake whatever got hold of me yesterday. Got body aches fever and cough. Home test came back negative but who knows. Terrible time to be sick.


----------



## ohiobucks

IClark said:


> Hope I shake whatever got hold of me yesterday. Got body aches fever and cough. Home test came back negative but who knows. Terrible time to be sick.


Sat out this past weekend with the same stuff. Hit me Friday afternoon, negative test on Saturday morning, back at work today. Still not 100%, but plan on being in a tree this Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> Sat out this past weekend with the same stuff. Hit me Friday afternoon, negative test on Saturday morning, back at work today. Still not 100%, but plan on being in a tree this Wednesday afternoon.


Hope mine goes quickly. Fever was gone now it's back🤒


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

One of my bucks that disappeared last year is back visiting the same scrape I killed my first (and only) booner over.


----------



## The Phantom

Alarm went off at 5:30 this morning. I turned it off and went back to sleep.


----------



## IClark

Since I was sick and couldn't do much today I got my boys 8 point boiled off. In process of whitening now.


----------



## The Phantom

Got these two moving through before and after shooting light.


----------



## The Phantom

Taking 3-5 days to test positive after symptoms. My brother and sister-in-law both caught it when they were on a cross country trip. Fortunately she didn't get symptoms until 2 days after him.




IClark said:


> Hope I shake whatever got hold of me yesterday. Got body aches fever and cough. Home test came back negative but who knows. Terrible time to be sick.


----------



## Buckeye7

The Phantom said:


> Taking 3-5 days to test positive after symptoms. My brother and sister-in-law both caught it when they were on a cross country trip. Fortunately she didn't get symptoms until 2 days after him.


Yup saw the same thing here, took a few days to test positive when the kids got it....


----------



## Buckeye7

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> One of my bucks that disappeared last year is back visiting the same scrape I killed my first (and only) booner over.


Did you ever figure out what was making your big bucks dissappear?


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Buckeye7 said:


> Did you ever figure out what was making your big bucks dissappear?


Nope. And they are still all gone except this one. Maybe they are just missing the cameras but I find that hard to believe. Who knows. My hope this year is to just catch a traveling buck. Idk. Rutcation starts weds at noon.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

My son and I were going through the 2019 & 2020 pics of bucks and it was an embarrassment of buck riches. I have no idea what happened. I did come into the year planning to take out does but honestly the doe population seems significantly down too. After all these years on the same property, it’s just a very bizarre year or two.


----------



## jeff25

missed him by one day, I was there yesterday


----------



## FredBear86

Any guys seeing much ehd in noble County west of 77? Haven't made it to our place yet because of a new baby but hearing lots of ehd stories. TIA


----------



## tyepsu

Last 3 sits I have not seen a single deer and cell cams have gone almost non existent. This warm weather isn't helping deer movement. Decided to take off tonight and tomorrow. Hoping the cooler weather forecast for Wednesday has them moving. Off work starting Friday at 5pm and don't go back until November 14th.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Thanks!!! You gonna be able to get out this year?


I hope. I have an ankle in an aircast right now.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I think the weds front blows it open. Weather looks stable after that - highs low 60’s, lows 40’s. Of course, who knows. Can’t be wrong anytime from the 25th-14th and beyond in the woods.


----------



## Boys of Fall

Off from the 4th-18th. Just biding my time at work until this warm weather passes through.


----------



## roosiebull

IClark said:


> My youngest got his first deer tonight!
> View attachment 7722989


Nice!!!


----------



## roosiebull

lone said:


> I know I will be called every bad name in the book for saying this...Don't mean to be an old crumudgen,,but do young kids really understand the serious nature of taking the life of a beautiful creature....After many years of doing it myself,,,I hesitate at the thought every season....Just sayin.


I would imagine every adult sees killing (in the context of hunting of course) a little different, and can’t speak for others, but my feelings have changed over the years, so what does it matter?

getting kids addicted to the outdoors at a young age is always a net good, and that’s a huge understatement, their feelings will evolve, just like those of adults.

I have personally never focused on the killing aspect of hunting, it’s just a necessary part of a successful hunt… do I think about taking that animal off the landscape permanently? Yes, but that’s well after the critter is dead, and I didn’t always consider that..

I think it all starts with a predator instinct that we have, predators don’t consider their prey… I think with experience, we as humans can start considering our prey, but it’s certainly not a necessary virtue… I’m most concerned about youth knowing the consequences of a poor shot, if they understand that, that’s enough understanding for me, the rest is up to them and it’s none of my business, that’s their journey


----------



## pbuck

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I think the weds front blows it open. Weather looks stable after that - highs low 60’s, lows 40’s. Of course, who knows. Can’t be wrong anytime from the 25th-14th and beyond in the woods.


Ugh! My honey hole stand works with any wind that doesn’t have East or North in it. Been biding my time and haven’t been in it yet this year. Prevailing wind is S-SW and it’s rarely E or due N for very long.

Guess what? It’s going to be East and/or North till this coming Sunday.


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> These 14 degree mornings with 20mph winds are getting tougher to get motivated for the older I get
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Heard that, and reading that literally sent a shiver down my spine!! Don't do that again lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Sat out this past weekend with the same stuff. Hit me Friday afternoon, negative test on Saturday morning, back at work today. Still not 100%, but plan on being in a tree this Wednesday afternoon.


Damn Tom, what a terrible weekend to be sick! I sat out this weekend too, but it was for the HD and to get a last round of golf in. Not trying to rub it in though, and I hope everyone here gets to feeling 100% very soon!!


----------



## Bankangler

You guys shouldn’t have slept in on Sunday. I rattled in 3 different bucks by 8:15 am


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Bankangler said:


> You guys shouldn’t have slept in on Sunday. I rattled in 3 different bucks by 8:15 am
> View attachment 7725041
> 
> View attachment 7725042


Beauty. Well done.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Bankangler said:


> You guys shouldn’t have slept in on Sunday. I rattled in 3 different bucks by 8:15 am
> View attachment 7725041
> 
> View attachment 7725042


Want a cookie? Just kidding nice buck congrats man!


----------



## bennett.fuller

Bankangler said:


> You guys shouldn’t have slept in on Sunday. I rattled in 3 different bucks by 8:15 am
> View attachment 7725041
> 
> View attachment 7725042


Very nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Bankangler said:


> You guys shouldn’t have slept in on Sunday. I rattled in 3 different bucks by 8:15 am
> View attachment 7725041
> 
> View attachment 7725042


Well done. Now is that any attitude to have....


----------



## Bankangler

Thanks guys. I’ll have two cookies!! LOL. I’m usually the one not on stand when everyone else is shooting deer. Good luck everyone


----------



## GTO63

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Want a cookie? Just kidding nice buck congrats man!


Hell ,I will give him a cookie, any buck like that deserves one!🍪🍪
Nice buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

Bankangler said:


> You guys shouldn’t have slept in on Sunday. I rattled in 3 different bucks by 8:15 am
> View attachment 7725041
> 
> View attachment 7725042


I don't regret my decision to enjoy the weather a different way, and would do it again! Even though my tone may change if I am without a buck later this year. Lol. With that said.....Congrats on the great buck man!


----------



## Suncrest08

hdrking2003 said:


> I don't regret my decision to enjoy the weather a different way, and would do it again! Even though my tone may change if I am without a buck later this year. Lol. With that said.....Congrats on the great buck man!


I been cramming in as much golf too with this warmer weather, fronts coming back through tom evening I’ll be out wed and Thursday


----------



## HuntBucks94

Need some opinions guys, should I take my vacation the 31st-7th or the 5th-14th?


----------



## Doinfire08

HuntBucks94 said:


> Need some opinions guys, should I take my vacation the 31st-7th or the 5th-14th?


with the warmer weather coming in, I would pick November 5-14. Normally I would say the last 3 days of October and the first full week of November. I've always had better luck in late October, personally. whatever you choose to do, I wish you great success! good luck!


----------



## Rojken

Doinfire08 said:


> with the warmer weather coming in, I would pick November 5-14. Normally I would say the last 3 days of October and the first full week of November. I've always had better luck in late October, personally. whatever you choose to do, I wish you great success! good luck!


Agreed. But even regardless of the warm weather I’ve always had better luck that second week where I hunt. For years I took the first two weeks of November off every year and although I typically see more bucks the first week, they tend to get bigger in week two. Either way, you’re off work and in the woods. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

HuntBucks94 said:


> Need some opinions guys, should I take my vacation the 31st-7th or the 5th-14th?


5th-14th would be my choice of those two. I like the last week of October, and the 2nd week of November the best, espesially right around Veteran's Day. It is when I have had the most sightings, and successes.


----------



## IClark

Warmer weather? Guys last year year we were hunting in near 80 degree weather for a good portion of the rut. I'll take 60-65 degrees. Still prefer low 50s but hey. Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Green/OH

Yeah last years rut weather was brutal. As a matter of fact last years rut in general was the toughest I remember personally. Little to know activity for me and I put some good time in the stand. Hoping that was an anomaly I’m ready for the madness this year.


----------



## The Phantom

I've heard Nov 11 is THE day to be in the woods.
The last 3 years I did an all day sit on that day and didn't see a thing.
This year I'm going to a Veteran's day breakfast at my grandkids school!


----------



## Tim/OH

Got in the tree around 4:00….the temps have dropped 25 degrees since yesterday 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hunting in Fairfield county this evening 


Tim


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Got in the tree around 4:00….the temps have dropped 25 degrees since yesterday
> 
> Tim


Shoot a biggun. Sitting here in my easy chair sipping hot tea trying to get over pneumonia. How does a 36 year old get pneumonia? Weirdest thing. Anyway good luck to ya!


----------



## tyepsu

Signed out work at 4:20 and hustled to get into stand by 4:40. Definitely cooler Temps here in Carroll county, but a bit windy also. Hoping a big guy slips up this evening. 

In regards to vacation, I'm off starting Friday at 5pm and returning to work on November 14th. I tend to see more chasing Halloween to November 7th, but by mostly younger bucks. The 5th through 12th seems like prime time for the big boys in my area.


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Shoot a biggun. Sitting here in my easy chair sipping hot tea trying to get over pneumonia. How does a 36 year old get pneumonia? Weirdest thing. Anyway good luck to ya!


Thanks man…..damn Isaac hope you feel better soon, bad timing bro….need you to get better so you can get back in the woods asap

That’s the million dollar question “how does a 36 yr old get pneumonia” lol

Tim


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man…..damn Isaac hope you feel better soon, bad timing bro….need you to get better so you can get back in the woods asap
> 
> That’s the million dollar question “how does a 36 yr old get pneumonia” lol
> 
> Tim


For sure! Hopefully better for the start of next week.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

A lot of activity tonight with 1.5-2.5 bucks chasing in Athens County. Seems slightly early but the does were skittish and were being birddogged hard from 3-6pm. I was hoping all the activity would pull an older guy in but no luck. Kinda windy and I guess my body wasn’t ready for the cooler temps. I was cold.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

3 bucks with 2 being shooters tonight.

This freakshow was the first one I saw work a scrapeline for about 300 yards. He was coming in on a string and was going to enter the woods right on the edge of my wind. Had the wind not slowed and swirled I think I would've been golden. He spun and ran off at the 50 yard line. 25 more yards and he would've been on my property.









The other shooter was too dark to tell but could definitely tell he had a lot of bone up top.

Trying again tomorrow night.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntBucks94

Thanks guys, I went with the 5th-14th so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## hdrking2003

I'll be in the stand by 3:30 today, and really looking forward to tonight's hunt with the wind making a directional change today. Not very often do we get a NE wind, but it'll be perfect for this particular set. I will be on a hillside in between a bean field(not sure if it's cut yet), and a field planted with winter wheat this year. It's also not too far from a nice bedding area. Gonna try to whack a doe regardless, but hoping the cooler temp and this specific wind has a big boy checking out the area. Then if nothing else, I'll be bouncing around different farms Friday-Sunday. Love this chit! Good luck all, and stay safe this weekend!


----------



## The Phantom

I was hoping to go out this afternoon/evening, but will be at a funeral instead.


----------



## Green/OH

cams are heating up second one was a couple minutes behind a doe this am. Will be in a tree at about 330 I’m hoping


----------



## The_MONGO

gonna try it after work! gotta swap some cards as well!


----------



## Hunter4Ever

I was planning time off next week and its going to be in the 70s! Lows in the 40s so mornings should still be OK. Looks like it cools down a little around 11/9. Man I hope we get a better cold snap than this!!
Good luck to all!


----------



## swelms22

Got my brother up in one of my spots tonight. Got a few studs rolling thru and hoping he can get one.


----------



## hdrking2003

swelms22 said:


> Got my brother up in one of my spots tonight. Got a few studs rolling thru and hoping he can get one.
> 
> View attachment 7726686


Maaaaaaan, does that look like a lot of work to set up!! Lol. Good luck to your bro!

Locked and loaded at about 3:25. Knox Co, just outside of Gambier.


----------



## IClark

Made it out to the farm we hunt in Crawford County. Taking corn off to the east of us. Hope it's a good night for my oldest girl. This pneumonia has me whipped. Walking across a flat field has me wore out. Already informed my wife if there is a kill tonight she has to come help drag! Lol


----------



## Green/OH

Up in Knox jumped two bucks on the way in not ideal .. setup perfect for this wind though fingers crossed.


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> Up in Knox jumped two bucks on the way in not ideal .. setup perfect for this wind though fingers crossed.


Forgot to mention in previous post we also jumped a buck getting into our blind.


----------



## RH1

I'm out in tusc. Sitting on a very fresh scrape line. 3.5 hours this morning and no deer


----------



## pbuck

I live in WV just across the river from Monroe county and there’s deer EVERYWHERE in the neighborhood. My cam over where I hunt has been dead most of the week but it’s busy as heck with several does and a spike this evening. Don’t know what’s up but they’re moving big time. 

Of course I can’t hunt in the morning.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Was out this morning first time this season. It was deader than a door nail but it sure felt great to be out.


----------



## swelms22

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, does that look like a lot of work to set up!! Lol. Good luck to your bro!
> 
> Locked and loaded at about 3:25. Knox Co, just outside of Gambier.


It wasn’t too horrible. Just let him get up in his climber and climbed up with the saddle.

had a nice little 8pt and a couple doe for the evening. Hoping to get him back there Again if he doesn’t have luck at his other spots soon.


----------



## IClark

Dead in Crawford County tonight. First time I've been skunked on stand this year.


----------



## Green/OH

slow until last light then five bucks pushing the same doe around in circles mostly baskets and fork horns one would have went 120 I’d guess.. also the only doe I saw all night which seems odd for this stand/farm. Nice to see some rut activity starting up though.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

5 does and 2 dink bucks tonight, but they were pushing the does around. For a minute there I thought the matriarch doe was going to rear up and wallop the little bucks. I'm not liking the warm front pushing rain in next week though.


----------



## Tim/OH

3 different shooters on cam last night 

Just pulled up to my spot

Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

My cams have gone empty for the most part after we stomped all over the property looking for my sons buck last weekend. Yesterday AM saw two yearlings alone and last night saw one alone very skittish doe. Felt like it was mid/late November and the does had been harassed for a few weeks especially after the chasing I saw the night before. I think the deer are just messing with me. Crazy this hunting game of chess. My N/NE wind sets are iffy and we have another 48 hours of it down here.


----------



## IClark

Ole one eye Jack is back.


----------



## RH1

Man almost 6hours on stand yesterday and not 1 deer seen. 
Must be in lock down!!!!! Hahaha 😆 😂


----------



## chaded

I have yet to see the slightest bit of rut activity yet.


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> Man almost 6hours on stand yesterday and not 1 deer seen.
> Must be in lock down!!!!! Hahaha


You need carrots!


----------



## IClark

pbuck said:


> You need carrots!


I heard of a 21 year old girl who still believed in Santa and put carrots on her roof for the reindeer!True story!!!!


----------



## RH1

So will baby carrots draw in the mature deer or should I get regular carrots?


----------



## cope-77

I'm guessing I missed a thread or something about this carrot thing, lol.

I had a cam blow up this morning with little and big bucks chasing this morning. Figures I'd be out of town for training. Hitting it hard for the next two weeks though.


----------



## Boys of Fall

chaded said:


> I have yet to see the slightest bit of rut activity yet.


Same here


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

RH1 said:


> Man almost 6hours on stand yesterday and not 1 deer seen.
> Must be in lock down!!!!! Hahaha 😆 😂


Same here! 😂


----------



## pbuck

cope-77 said:


> I'm guessing I missed a thread or something about this carrot thing, lol.
> 
> I had a cam blow up this morning with little and big bucks chasing this morning. Figures I'd be out of town for training. Hitting it hard for the next two weeks though.


My Halloween costume-Can I use it for hunting too?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...lloween costume-Can I use it for hunting too?


----------



## Tim/OH

I picked the wrong property to hunt this evening smh

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

They decided to combine today….finally


----------



## hdrking2003

Last night wasn’t a complete bust, as it was a perfect fall eve in the stand, but the deer didn’t cooperate. Didn’t see much of anything until half hour before dark, and they never made it close enough. Was just in time to clear the field on my way out tho lol. Same farm tonight, but this time in a stand overlooking the bean field, which has yet to be picked. Fingers crossed. If nothing else I can work on my tan


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Man almost 6hours on stand yesterday and not 1 deer seen.
> Must be in lock down!!!!! Hahaha


Nope, the rut is over, it peaked in late august. Time to close the thread!

See you guys next year!


----------



## cope-77

pbuck said:


> My Halloween costume-Can I use it for hunting too?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...lloween costume-Can I use it for hunting too?


Ha, caught up now. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tim/OH

1 more pass and they will be done 

Tim


----------



## Green/OH

Plenty of time for ya if they get out after picking Tim!


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> 1 more pass and they will be done
> 
> Tim


Shot a nice buck back in my earlier years right after they harvested. If I remember right had like 5 deer come out that evening and shot the 10 point. He wasn't huge but one of my first archery bucks.


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> So will baby carrots draw in the mature deer or should I get regular carrots?


Just make em some carrot cake!


----------



## brunson84

Just spent a week in morgan county public lands, had a hunting party of 6 and we seen a total of 6 deer in the stand from Monday through Thursday this week. Covered miles trying to find deer sign, very few scrapes, rubs or even a good beat path, it was terrible. Went by a local archery shop and they informed me about being hit hard with EHD this year. I start doing a little research and from what people comment the numbers are way worse than what is being reported. This disease is new to me and maybe someone else can enlighten me on it. I have been hunting there for 4 years and absolutely love the area and locals but this past week was totally different, as if the deer heard vanished. We found one good 10pt dead prob a month or so old. If this does happened often how long does it take to recover? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mike II

The public area I hunt got hit hard years back, around 2012 I think. Went from trails everywhere to next to nothing in one season. Wasn't till a couple years later that I learned it was EHD. It took several years before it was worth hunting and in my opinion it still to this day has never fully recovered.


----------



## IClark

Another dead evening. This time in Knox. Too much corn still on. Come on farmers!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

brunson84 said:


> Just spent a week in morgan county public lands, had a hunting party of 6 and we seen a total of 6 deer in the stand from Monday through Thursday this week. Covered miles trying to find deer sign, very few scrapes, rubs or even a good beat path, it was terrible. Went by a local archery shop and they informed me about being hit hard with EHD this year. I start doing a little research and from what people comment the numbers are way worse than what is being reported. This disease is new to me and maybe someone else can enlighten me on it. I have been hunting there for 4 years and absolutely love the area and locals but this past week was totally different, as if the deer heard vanished. We found one good 10pt dead prob a month or so old. If this does happened often how long does it take to recover?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy did I just go down a rabbit hole online after reading this post. Ohio outdoors has a long thread on EHD. We are down deer big time here but haven’t found a single one dead. We have a major river that runs along the property line so they could be going there and washing away but still seems like we would find some. I’d say we are down at least 50%+. Most bucks disappeared last year and I thought we were overpopulated with does coming into this season but there are only a few around now. Baffling. I was walking a ridge top tonight on the way back in - about 800 yards along the top before dropping down to the cabin and was thinking I usually run several groups off on my way back in the dark and didn’t run a single one off.


----------



## AmishMan007

IClark said:


> Shot a nice buck back in my earlier years right after they harvested. If I remember right had like 5 deer come out that evening and shot the 10 point. He wasn't huge but one of my first archery bucks.


I shot last years buck with a combine going back and forth right in front of me. You never know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

That big g2 buck showed up again on cam

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Only seen a doe and her 2 fawns yesterday evening 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a decent 8 walk by my other cam as I type this

Maybe I should have went to my other spot lol

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

As I was getting dressed at the truck this buck came through


----------



## Tim/OH

Here is that g2 buck from the other night


----------



## Tim/OH

Here is another pic


----------



## brunson84

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Boy did I just go down a rabbit hole online after reading this post. Ohio outdoors has a long thread on EHD. We are down deer big time here but haven’t found a single one dead. We have a major river that runs along the property line so they could be going there and washing away but still seems like we would find some. I’d say we are down at least 50%+. Most bucks disappeared last year and I thought we were overpopulated with does coming into this season but there are only a few around now. Baffling. I was walking a ridge top tonight on the way back in - about 800 yards along the top before dropping down to the cabin and was thinking I usually run several groups off on my way back in the dark and didn’t run a single one off.


We only found 1 dead, didn’t bump but maybe 2-3 the whole trip, like they vanished. From what we were told at the archery shop, they get a fever and most end up at the water when they die, so it’s possible to be washed away, and the leaves were fresh and fluffy everywhere so we assumed they are probably covered up and we didn’t see many. Creeks were driest I’ve seen also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Of the 15 dead I found, only 1 was even remotely close to water. Most were far, far from water. Like they just started feeing bad, laid down, and never got up. The idea that most go to water to die is mosty an old wives tale. Some may, but not all or even most.


----------



## Hampton3

I was sitting in Morgan County last night, didn’t see one deer during the sit. Bumped one walking out but didn’t blow. I did see 10-20 in one of the fields along 60 driving out. Hopefully they‘re just too smart for us and are napping during the day light hours. Oddly, I don’t recall seeing any road kill on the way home. Usually there are several dead deer along 60.


----------



## z7hunter11

It’s been mostly quiet in southern Ohio and Norther Ky for me so far. A few scrapes popped Wednesday but that’s about it. Should pick up any day. Cousin did get this roided out beast on camera yesterday. Cam said 1 o’clock but he’s not sure it’s right. Never had a photo of him before but goodness…


----------



## glassguy2511

Got it done last night. This heavy 10 with 12 score able points came in and bedded 75 yards behind me at 6pm yesterday. I watched him for 45 minutes while he was bedded down. Then 3 does came in and he absolutely thrashed and tore the hillside up on his way down to him. The Rage broadhead was unreal. Stevie Wonder could've tracked him lol. He was one of my 2 target bucks and it all worked out. It's the greatest time of the year!


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats on the brute !


----------



## RH1

Great buck! Congratulations man


----------



## bennett.fuller

Congratulations nice buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

glassguy2511 said:


> Got it done last night. This heavy 10 with 12 score able points came in and bedded 75 yards behind me at 6pm yesterday. I watched him for 45 minutes while he was bedded down. Then 3 does came in and he absolutely thrashed and tore the hillside up on his way down to him. The Rage broadhead was unreal. Stevie Wonder could've tracked him lol. He was one of my 2 target bucks and it all worked out. It's the greatest time of the year!
> 
> View attachment 7727607
> View attachment 7727607
> View attachment 7727610
> View attachment 7727611
> 
> View attachment 7727612
> View attachment 7727607
> View attachment 7727608
> View attachment 7727609
> View attachment 7727610
> View attachment 7727611
> View attachment 7727612
> 
> View attachment 7727608
> 
> View attachment 7727609
> 
> View attachment 7727607



Beauty.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hampton3 said:


> I was sitting in Morgan County last night, didn’t see one deer during the sit. Bumped one walking out but didn’t blow. I did see 10-20 in one of the fields along 60 driving out. Hopefully they‘re just too smart for us and are napping during the day light hours. Oddly, I don’t recall seeing any road kill on the way home. Usually there are several dead deer along 60.


I usually use road kill as my all day sit indicator. As soon as they start showing up in number on the side of the road with their horns cut off you know it’s peak chasing.


----------



## Rojken

z7hunter11 said:


> It’s been mostly quiet in southern Ohio and Norther Ky for me so far. A few scrapes popped Wednesday but that’s about it. Should pick up any day. Cousin did get this roided out beast on camera yesterday. Cam said 1 o’clock but he’s not sure it’s right. Never had a photo of him before but goodness…
> 
> View attachment 7727567


Holy brow tines! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOLDTIPBZ

Awesome buck glass guy. Congratulations


----------



## swelms22

glassguy2511 said:


> Got it done last night. This heavy 10 with 12 score able points came in and bedded 75 yards behind me at 6pm yesterday. I watched him for 45 minutes while he was bedded down. Then 3 does came in and he absolutely thrashed and tore the hillside up on his way down to him. The Rage broadhead was unreal. Stevie Wonder could've tracked him lol. He was one of my 2 target bucks and it all worked out. It's the greatest time of the year!


All the chocolatey goodness!! Awesome buck, man, Congrats!!


----------



## B Roberts

Talked to several folks in Athens county seeing dozen or more dead deer on multiple farms.


----------



## IClark

No sign of ehd in our area of Gallia.


----------



## swelms22

No sign in NE either, between Medina, Cuyahoga and portage/geauga.


----------



## Tim/OH

Hunting with my boy Clint(hdrking2003) on one of his farms

Rubs and scapes everywhere


----------



## Green/OH

snuck out of work up for the evening in Knox


----------



## IrishHunter1

Done with beans for the day, up in the stand in Wayne co.


----------



## Zack111

In the stand in Lorain county over looking two fresh cut fields


----------



## IClark

Good luck guys. After two zeros in a row I'm taking the evening off. Gonna hit it hard the Good Lord willing the next 2 weeks.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw a spike 4 pt and a small 6 pt slowly sniffing and eating beans tonight in Wane Co.


----------



## Green/OH

Two does three bucks all small .. all around the last half hour of daylight. Slow sit but I did see a brute of a 10 point on my way home chasing a doe right across the road in front of me.


----------



## Tim/OH

My number 1 target buck from last yr showed back up….the big 8
He’s a big 9 now….doesn’t look much taller then last yr but more mass and that g4 is bigger

I know he’s at least a 4.5, but Im thinking he’s 5.5 this yr


----------



## Tim/OH

Here he is


----------



## RH1

Get him Tim!!


----------



## Doinfire08

In T county this morning. Bumped probably 8-10 deer on the way in. So far only a spike that looked as confused as could be. Little brother is about a half mile away and said they’re chasing all over the ridge bottom on that side. Good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Bachelor group of 3 little spike bucks. Slowly cruising in Wayne Co. 1 responded to rattling.


----------



## hdrking2003

Had a slammer walk between me and another guy that was with me and Tim last night. I stopped him a few times with grunts but 60 yards was as close as he would come on his way to the does in the field. He was actually within 10 yards of my other buddy at one point, but that buddy has already filled his buck tag this year. 2 out of 3 of us are there to kill a buck and the shooter walks within 10 yards of the 1 guy with his tag filled. Go figure. Lots of does, a few bucks pushing them and lots of fresh signs at this farm in southern Richland. I’ll be back there tonight.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Had an absolute stud 10 pt come in with a dink trailing him at 9:00AM. Never presented a shot, but I saw 5 different bucks this morning. Nobody was in a hurry, but it’s heating up.


----------



## Tim/OH

Didn’t hunt this morning but I’m out here now after that buck

Tim


----------



## Liveblue23

Been out few times and it's been roughest season I've hash in years. Lots of dead bucks in my area being sent to me past couple months from ehd and today I found one myself. I have zero mature deer on cams. Gonna keep after it and hope a mystery buck shows. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Liveblue23 said:


> Been out few times and it's been roughest season I've hash in years. Lots of dead bucks in my area being sent to me past couple months from ehd and today I found one myself. I have zero mature deer on cams. Gonna keep after it and hope a mystery buck shows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Found first dead one today. Recent death. Don’t know what killed it. Deer die for all kinds of reasons but considering the EHD situation, we’ll see what else we find in the coming days.


----------



## MRey

Didn't see much today, I bumped a few on my way out though, hope you guys have a nice week!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> As I was getting dressed at the truck this buck came through


Go naked….LOL. ITs warm enough….


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Here he is


Very nice sir, now put ur tag on him!


----------



## GTO63

Killed a small 8 point yesterday, I know its not big, but with my health the way it is right now, I have been struggling to get out hunt as much as I used to. So I went with my buddy to a place he has permission to hunt. At about 6:15 I got in my stand, At 8:00 had a mature doe come down the hill to me. I was tempted to shoot her but figured there would be a buck close behind. Sure enough here came a buck on the same trail she was on. He pushed her some and came broadside with his head behind a tree. I shot him at 30 yards. The sevr 1.5 went thru the lungs slicing his heart, he only went about 35 yards. It was a beautiful morning to be out
Good luck and be safe


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

GTO63 said:


> Killed a small 8 point yesterday, I know its not big, but with my health the way it is right now, I have been struggling to get out hunt as much as I used to. So I went with my buddy to a place he has permission to hunt. At about 6:15 I got in my stand, At 8:00 had a mature doe come down the hill to me. I was tempted to shoot her but figured there would be a buck close behind. Sure enough here came a buck on the same trail she was on. He pushed her some and came broadside with his head behind a tree. I shot him at 30 yards. The sevr 1.5 went thru the lungs slicing his heart, he only went about 35 yards. It was a beautiful morning to be out
> Good luck and be safe


Well done. I wish you the best with your health.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations GTO. Be well soon.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hung a set today with left ankle/foot in an aircast. Took 3 painful hours but got er done.


----------



## RH1

GTO63 said:


> Killed a small 8 point yesterday, I know its not big, but with my health the way it is right now, I have been struggling to get out hunt as much as I used to. So I went with my buddy to a place he has permission to hunt. At about 6:15 I got in my stand, At 8:00 had a mature doe come down the hill to me. I was tempted to shoot her but figured there would be a buck close behind. Sure enough here came a buck on the same trail she was on. He pushed her some and came broadside with his head behind a tree. I shot him at 30 yards. The sevr 1.5 went thru the lungs slicing his heart, he only went about 35 yards. It was a beautiful morning to be out
> Good luck and be safe
> View attachment 7728520
> View attachment 7728521


Great to see that your getting out there.. congratulations on a well deserved buck


----------



## hdrking2003

Woods were on fire from about 6:15pm till dark in southern Richland tonight. 10 different bucks chasing, mostly dinks, but a couple decent ones too. Watched two different bucks hit the same scrape and even came to full draw on a mid 140’s ten, until a fight broke out in the alfalfa field between a couple 120’s, and he took off to join in the fun. Another second or two, and I would have touched one off towards him at 25 yards. It’s amazing how quick all of that can transpire. I can’t believe I gotta wait till Friday to get back out there after an exciting night like this lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Also a big congrats to glassguy and GTO!! Well done fellas!!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Woods were on fire from about 6:15pm till dark in southern Richland tonight. 10 different bucks chasing, mostly dinks, but a couple decent ones too. Watched two different bucks hit the same scrape and even came to full draw on a mid 140’s ten, until a fight broke out in the alfalfa field between a couple 120’s, and he took off to join in the fun. Another second or two, and I would have touched one off towards him at 25 yards. It’s amazing how quick all of that can transpire. I can’t believe I gotta wait till Friday to get back out there after an exciting night like this lol.


Nice! I spent 5.5 total hours In the stand today and saw a spike!!


----------



## Green/OH

I can’t get out until the 1st and then have some vacation coming starting on the 4th weather looks like it’s gonna warm up on us but I can’t wait to get back out. Saw two bucks today on my way to the store out in some standing beans and could tell they were brutes from a long way off. (Crawford Co.)


----------



## M.Magis

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Found first dead one today. Recent death. Don’t know what killed it. Deer die for all kinds of reasons but considering the EHD situation, we’ll see what else we find in the coming days.


If it was recent it wouldn’t likey be EHD. We’ve had several frosts the last few weeks. Typically it just takes one good frost to stop it for the year.


----------



## jeff25

Finally caught up with this guy after 2 years. 16 yards working a scrape. Came in grunting, snort wheezed and freshened multiple scrapes. Didn’t really love the cover I had in the tree but that’s where I felt I needed to be


----------



## GTO63

Awesome deer Jeff! Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

jeff25 said:


> Finally caught up with this guy after 2 years. 16 yards working a scrape. Came in grunting, snort wheezed and freshened multiple scrapes. Didn’t really love the cover I had in the tree but that’s where I felt I needed to be
> View attachment 7728694
> 
> View attachment 7728693


RREEEEAAAAALLL NICE!! Congrats man!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Nice! I spent 5.5 total hours In the stand today and saw a spike!!


Lol, that sucks man. Makes for long sits for sure. You know as well as I do though, "it's" coming.


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

jeff25 said:


> Finally caught up with this guy after 2 years. 16 yards working a scrape. Came in grunting, snort wheezed and freshened multiple scrapes. Didn’t really love the cover I had in the tree but that’s where I felt I needed to be


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Super nice Jeff! Congratulations


----------



## bennett.fuller

jeff25 said:


> Finally caught up with this guy after 2 years. 16 yards working a scrape. Came in grunting, snort wheezed and freshened multiple scrapes. Didn’t really love the cover I had in the tree but that’s where I felt I needed to be
> View attachment 7728694
> 
> View attachment 7728693


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Hoping to get out everyday this week. Sure hope it pays off! I have yet to kill a deer in Ohio this year. Really got me down! Lol!


----------



## cday34

I had a shooter 10pt come in last night. First saw him working scrapes just after 5:00 but he ended up chasing does out of sight. He ended up coming back but my bottom limb hit the side rail of my climber on the shot...sailed right over his back. He stood 50 yards out watching a little buck push does around until after dark then slowly walked off. So he wasn't too spooked. Such a rookie mistake!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations Steve….hope you get well soon

Tim


----------



## bennett.fuller

bennett.fuller said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m getting excited,my trips starts Nov 5 until the 21st. 3 of us will be in Licking county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 6 does last night…2 does came in close but it was just a little to dark to shoot

Not hunting this evening gotta take the kids trick or treating


----------



## Joebensonn

Nice sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Anyone seeing any midday cruising? I had a 3.5+ pass a camera yesterday at 11:45am. But it’s been a ghost town in the stands.


----------



## MRey

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Anyone seeing any midday cruising? I had a 3.5+ pass a camera yesterday at 11:45am. But it’s been a ghost town in the stands.


Last night before the rain there was alot of does cruising, but this morning pulling into one of the propertys I help keep feeders filled, a nice 8 was within 80 yds before I bumped it, and I saw a ton of deer running around so hopefully it picks up


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nice. I was skunked for the second sit in a row this morning. Starting to extend my mornings and head in earlier in the afternoons but prefer not to waste my time and burn myself out so I can be well rested for a few all day sits in the coming 7-10 days. Heading back to Columbus tomorrow afternoon for a meeting then back Wednesday so I’ll get to see the roadkill situation.


----------



## RavinHood

awesome deer


----------



## pbuck

Finally up in Monroe co. Place was shredded with rubs last year. This year, not so much.


----------



## IClark

2 fresh rubs on 6-8 inch diameter trees. And 6 fresh scrapes. Hunting outside of Gambier this evening.


----------



## Doinfire08

Yesterday was really good for me. Saw 2 different 8 points, one 4 point, and a spike. One of the 8 points cruised through yesterday around 2pm and I noticed his G2 and G3 were both broke off of his left side. Not a single doe all day long. However my brother had a nice 9 point about 20 inches wide come in at last light at 17 yards. He said he didn’t have much tine length and just wasn’t going to be happy with him. I said you better hope he don’t come my way! LOL! We didn’t hunt this morning but been in the saddle since lunch. Haven’t seen a single deer yet, I think the warmer temps has slowed them down for sure. Good luck to everyone heading out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Just had a 4 point dogging 2 does. He was grunting with his nose to the ground! Lol 😆


----------



## pbuck

You know those days when it says there’s like 40% chance of rain so you gamble and you get in your stand sans rain gear and the wx suddenly changes to 90% and it’s raining pretty hard. [emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959]Lol! 

Just had a basket 8 run by me like something spooked it. Not sure what’s up with that.


----------



## MRey

In a blind for tonight good luck yall im hoping in the next few days with the cooler weather coming in ill be in decent shape
Good luck to yall


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL everyone


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county.
Had a spike come by about 3:20.


----------



## IClark

Just need a big doe or decent buck to come cruising through my shooting lane. Just realized I have 2 beds under me as well.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

If my plan works out then a buck will be cruising this trail between my stand and bedding soon to scent check the bedding...

Bueler...Bueler...












Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Squirrels


----------



## MRey

IClark said:


> Squirrels


I hear ya on that one, I've had one barking for the last 20 minutes


----------



## IClark

MRey said:


> I hear ya on that one, I've had one barking for the last 20 minutes


Speaking of barking just had 3 German shepherds spook 7 deer out from around me. I'm ticked to say the least.


----------



## pbuck

15 yds from my blind. Which, of course, I’m not in. Might have finally got to fill a fall permit for a change.


----------



## chaded

Dead here tonight.


----------



## vtarcher75

These 2 public land big boys showed up last week to kick off the season. Hoping they show up during diurnal hours.....


----------



## The Phantom

Saw a spike a little before 3:30, then he came back through about 5:50. Twenty minutes later a Forky came through. About 15 minutes later a doe came from the direction he went. She didn't act like she was being followed, and didn't have any fawns with her. She asked if I could give her a ride to Raber Meats. I said I would be more than happy to!

Looks like Isaac beat me there, but had already left by the time I got there at 8:40.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Saw a spike a little before 3:30, then he came back through about 5:50. Twenty minutes later a Forky came through. About 15 minutes later a doe came from the direction he went. She didn't act like she was being followed, and didn't have any fawns with her. She asked if I could give her a ride to Raber Meats. I said I would be more than happy to!
> 
> Looks like Isaac beat me there, but had already left by the time I got there at 8:40.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7729355


At least you weren't checking in a button head. Lol. Had him come in at last light and misjudged what he was. Oh well....he'll eat good. Didn't take any pics. I was to ashamed!🤦‍♂️LOL! Going to hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## The Phantom

I've checked in more than one button. They taste good, and usually weigh about the same as all of my does.
Good luck tomorrow.



IClark said:


> At least you weren't checking in a button head. Lol. Had him come in at last light and misjudged what he was. Oh well....he'll eat good. Didn't take any pics. I was to ashamed!🤦‍♂️LOL! Going to hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## pbuck

Back up in Monroe. Little spike cruised by and a small 8 on the scrape cam by my blind.


----------



## IClark

Nothing yet here in knox. Crows are going crazy. And I saw a screech owl. Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

That joker was back on cam last night…he’s big


----------



## IClark

Just had a 4, 6, and 9 point cruise through. The 9 was borderline shooter. probably a 3 year old.


----------



## hdrking2003

cday34 said:


> I had a shooter 10pt come in last night. First saw him working scrapes just after 5:00 but he ended up chasing does out of sight. He ended up coming back but my bottom limb hit the side rail of my climber on the shot...sailed right over his back. He stood 50 yards out watching a little buck push does around until after dark then slowly walked off. So he wasn't too spooked. Such a rookie mistake!!


Man, I sure hope that wasn't the R35! Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

I tell ya, nothing beats a good 12 hour shift at work with all the updates of these bucks running around.😆🙄😢


----------



## MRey

Been raining all morning up in the saddle all quiet here in ashtabula


----------



## cday34

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, I sure hope that wasn't the R35! Lol.


It was my Prime CT3. Regardless of which bow it still sucks! lol


----------



## pbuck

Nothing much else going on here. I have to bail early so that’s probably a blessing.


----------



## Hampete7914

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

I’ll be out for 10 days straight (if needed) in Muskingum county starting Friday. Have a few good ones on cam but hoping to catch that one bruiser out looking for does. We have plenty of them to go around!


----------



## The Phantom

Hope you get him this year, Tim. 




Tim/OH said:


> That joker was back on cam last night…he’s big
> View attachment 7729425
> View attachment 7729426
> View attachment 7729427


----------



## ohiobucks

cday34 said:


> I had a shooter 10pt come in last night. First saw him working scrapes just after 5:00 but he ended up chasing does out of sight. He ended up coming back but my bottom limb hit the side rail of my climber on the shot...sailed right over his back. He stood 50 yards out watching a little buck push does around until after dark then slowly walked off. So he wasn't too spooked. Such a rookie mistake!!


I’ve got a Tenpoint Titan M1 crossbow you can borrow for your next outing


----------



## cday34

ohiobucks said:


> I’ve got a Tenpoint Titan M1 crossbow you can borrow for your next outing


I actually missed on purpose so you can kill him since I owe you one


----------



## ohiobucks

cday34 said:


> I actually missed on purpose so you can kill him since I owe you one


Good man!


----------



## Green/OH

Up in Knox had a nice 10 right beside my stand as I walked in not a giant just a nice deer .. had to wait for him to walk off before climbing in


----------



## IClark

Dead as a door nail so far this afternoon.


----------



## lungpuncher1

I’ll be up in Carroll county the 6-10, hoping for good action. Goodluck everyone, it’s that magical time of year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Almost stepped on a doe walking in & just saw 3 does run out of a corn field that’s been harvested in Wayne Co


----------



## Doinfire08

IClark said:


> Dead as a door nail so far this afternoon.


Same here in T county! Dead this morning as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Hope you get him this year, Tim.


Thank you sir I appreciate that

Tim


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Had anyone been rattling or blind grunting yet? Always second guess if it is too early. It is sweet November though…


----------



## MRey

IClark said:


> Dead as a door nail so far this afternoon.


Same, been out since 6am and have heard and seen nothing


----------



## RH1

MRey said:


> Same, been out since 6am and have heard and seen nothing


Damn , sounds like my past few sits!!


----------



## pbuck

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Had anyone been rattling or blind grunting yet? Always second guess if it is too early. It is sweet November though…


I’ve been rattling the past few days. I did a buck roar only once this morning hoping something across the hollow might hear it. 

Nada.


----------



## chaded

Pretty dead again here today.


----------



## IClark

Dead tonight. The moon phase and warm weather stinks.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> That joker was back on cam last night…he’s big
> View attachment 7729425
> View attachment 7729426
> View attachment 7729427


What kinda block ya got Tim.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Tried some rattling tonight- nothing. After those 4 does early it was a really slow evening.


----------



## Green/OH

Dead night after an exciting start. Saw 3 does and the buck that was at the base of my tree


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Anyone on here have any experience or insights into Ten Point Crossbows?


----------



## arrowflinger79

Did some light rattling this morning and a nice 2.5 yr old 8 showed up. Also had a nice 10 that would probably go at least mid 140's come through at 11:10. He was headed to my downwind side and just as I was starting to draw he turned on a dime. He winded me, ran about 20 yds, blew a couple times, and then slowly trotted off. I haven't had any pictures of that buck this year. Didn't really see much rutting activity like I have the last few times out.


----------



## BassinBowhunter

Leaving this morning for deer camp through the 11th in the southern part of the state, and the forecast for the next 10 days has me a little worried.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Anyone on here have any experience or insights into Ten Point Crossbows?


Yeah. By an excalibur or ravin


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> What kinda block ya got Tim.


It’s a mineral block I get from tractor supply

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Had some gd action last night in the stand….one of the bucks I been getting on cam showed up yesterday around 5:00, he walked right besides and started chasing about 7 does in the cut bean field…I’ll mean full out sprint

he was a mainframe 10 with a split g2 and a kicker coming out his base


----------



## chaded

BassinBowhunter said:


> Leaving this morning for deer camp through the 11th in the southern part of the state, and the forecast for the next 10 days has me a little worried.


Not looking good. 70’s with a couple days hitting 80 here.


----------



## ZDC

Hey guys , I'm not in Ohio but I'm in Pa only a few minutes drive from the Poland and Boardman area. I'm considering getting a Ohio license this year depending on what happens the next few weeks. 

Next year I'll definitely be getting a Ohio license and will be in the Steubenville area. I'm wondering if you guys have any game lands near the area that are worth getting a license for.


----------



## IClark

Doe down in knox. Slow morning overall. No rut activity. Heading to Rabers.


----------



## vtarcher75

No movement here in Guernsey this morning. Fog is settled in hard. Even the Gray Squirrel's are staying in.


----------



## z7hunter11

Didn’t see any action until after 10 today. Then seen 3 bucks and 5 does. Watched a pretty good one make a scrape and destroy some trees. He got a pass, hope I don’t regret it. Seen a buck chasing a doe around 130 out in a field. Highland county


----------



## tyepsu

ZDC said:


> Hey guys , I'm not in Ohio but I'm in Pa only a few minutes drive from the Poland and Boardman area. I'm considering getting a Ohio license this year depending on what happens the next few weeks.
> 
> Next year I'll definitely be getting a Ohio license and will be in the Steubenville area. I'm wondering if you guys have any game lands near the area that are worth getting a license for.


Originally from PA and live pretty much half way between Boardman and Steubenville for the last 4 years. Most the public land close to the PA border gets hammered with hunting pressure. Some nice bucks come out of those spots, but you'll likely have tons of company.


----------



## Doinfire08

IClark said:


> Yeah. By an excalibur or ravin


I have a TenPoint Titan M1. Do I use it?….No. is it sighted in for emergencies?…yes. Overall I’d say it works fine. Luckily I keep it with me in the truck in case something happens at my spot. Got to the property two days ago and somehow lost my thumb release on my way in. I’ve looked it for hours but haven’t been lucky finding it. It was nice to have the crossbow for a backup but at the same time it felt as if I was cheating. They’re good in a pinch, but definitely not my top choice. They are super fast and if it’s sighted in I guarantee whatever you’re shooting to be toast if it’s within 60 yards. In my opinion they’re too bulky to hunt with. Hope this helps! Good luck out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Doe down in knox. Slow morning overall. No rut activity. Heading to Rabers.
> View attachment 7730052


👊👊👊


----------



## ohiobucks

6 days off starting tomorrow, is Tinks SPF 30 or 50?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I can no longer draw a compound back due to numerous surgeries on my wrists and bones in my forearm. My wrist is essentially frozen and doesn’t rotate plus I have very little strength. I am crushed but have to go to a crossbow now. My bride is getting me one for my birthday..


----------



## The Phantom

How many trips are you planning on making there this year?

Good job.




IClark said:


> Doe down in knox. Slow morning overall. No rut activity. Heading to Rabers.
> View attachment 7730052


----------



## The Phantom

Wear it for a couple days, then you tell us.




ohiobucks said:


> 6 days off starting tomorrow, is Tinks SPF 30 or 50?


👃


----------



## Green/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I can no longer draw a compound back due to numerous surgeries on my wrists and bones in my forearm. My wrist is essentially frozen and doesn’t rotate plus I have very little strength. I am crushed but have to go to a crossbow now. My bride is getting me one for my birthday..


You’ll love hunting just the same regardless. When my time comes I’ll be taking a crossbow along without a second thought. Will actually be buying one in a few years when the kiddo is big enough to start out and am looking forward to it. 
Sorry to hear about the wrist giving you fits though.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Both of em are shot. I had the bones removed from my draw wrist last Dec and human skin placed in to act as cartilage. My left wrist is coming for the same procedure soon. It’s call a proximal row carpectomy.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Doe down in knox. Slow morning overall. No rut activity. Heading to Rabers.
> View attachment 7730052


Congratulations Isaac


----------



## Kellyupton

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Didn’t see a single deer tonight. Very rare for here and especially for November 2nd.


----------



## Geohunter

brunson84 said:


> Just spent a week in morgan county public lands, had a hunting party of 6 and we seen a total of 6 deer in the stand from Monday through Thursday this week. Covered miles trying to find deer sign, very few scrapes, rubs or even a good beat path, it was terrible. Went by a local archery shop and they informed me about being hit hard with EHD this year. I start doing a little research and from what people comment the numbers are way worse than what is being reported. This disease is new to me and maybe someone else can enlighten me on it. I have been hunting there for 4 years and absolutely love the area and locals but this past week was totally different, as if the deer heard vanished. We found one good 10pt dead prob a month or so old. If this does happened often how long does it take to recover?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can take up to 3 years to get back to normal.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> How many trips are you planning on making there this year?
> 
> Good job.


Hopefully at least 1 more


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> You’ll love hunting just the same regardless. When my time comes I’ll be taking a crossbow along without a second thought. Will actually be buying one in a few years when the kiddo is big enough to start out and am looking forward to it.
> Sorry to hear about the wrist giving you fits though.


Yep I own an excaliber I picked up on clearance. Thing shoots darts out to 60. I haven't tried farther and don't feel the need to. Mine is the micro 360 and came with the cocking device. That being said I sure have enjoyed getting back into compound this year. 2 deer down in WV and now 2 here in Ohio.


----------



## AmishMan007

IClark said:


> Yep I own an excaliber I picked up on clearance. Thing shoots darts out to 60. I haven't tried farther and don't feel the need to. Mine is the micro 360 and came with the cocking device. That being said I sure have enjoyed getting back into compound this year. 2 deer down in WV and now 2 here in Ohio.


My wife picked up this at a garage sale for $50. Looked like it had never been shot. I’ll still use my compound, but will be nice to already have one for my son when he gets old enough


----------



## Carbonotlead

Saw 3 bucks this evening . Spike harassing a doe for awhile, finally gave up and went separate ways . Young 8 pnt . With potential. And at last light a big doe came running in . Sure enough she had one after her , but light was fading fast . He has big body and dark rack . I had him at 25 broadside and drew back but his rack was so dark I couldn't judge size well enough and he got a pass . Hocking county


----------



## MRey

Its nice when its so humid without rain that we are 5% away from being underwater 😆 

Either its been mid 60s or peat fog here, 
Congrats Clark btw
And good luck to those who still are working at it


----------



## hdrking2003

So unbelievably foggy in the sticks of the SE corner of Knox county this morning!! I’ll never see em unless they’re within 20 yards of me tops lol. Also, last night the weather app said NNE winds, so I thought I was gonna be able to sit in a special deep woods stand in an oak flat on a shelf along a hillside, that I hung just before the start of the season for the rut. Woke up this morning and now it’s calling for SSE winds all morning, so now off to a different stand. Even loaded up the quad last night for the deep woods, and now I no longer need it lol. I took the day off to be in the woods of the family farm on my late father’s bday, and this is how he repays me.[emoji2361]. He always was a trickster [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

It’s still the rut tho, and I’m not at work, right guys? Lol[emoji3061][emoji3061][emoji3061]


----------



## hdrking2003

Anyone have a rangefinder that works in this chit? Apparently mine does not.


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Anyone have a rangefinder that works in this chit? Apparently mine does not.


My Nikon can read to 25, outside of that everything reads 7 yards [emoji3]

I’m in Knox this morning, wind and temps are good right now. Had one walk through well before light…

Good luck out there!


----------



## MRey

Nope, my range finder is not liking the fog 

cam doesn't do it justice but I have about 15 yds visibility in brush and 5 in the open


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> My Nikon can read to 25, outside of that everything reads 7 yards [emoji3]
> 
> I’m in Knox this morning, wind and temps are good right now. Had one walk through well before light…
> 
> Good luck out there!


Thanks buddy, you too! Yeah, everything I range is 7yards too, even a tree that I know is at 25 from previous years. Crazy. At least I know it’s not my particular ol trusty rangefinder then.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Anyone have a rangefinder that works in this chit? Apparently mine does not.


My sig would read to 21 yesterday morning. Around 10 even though there was slight fog it would read ok as long as it was a tree I was aiming at. Lol


----------



## IClark

Good luck Guys. Driving down to my farm in Gallia today to hunt the Florida like weather.🥵


----------



## Green/OH

I’ll be in Knox the next 4 days to work on my sun tan.. damn weather gets us every year. 50 mph gust on Saturday as well I was pumped to see that. Can’t kill um if you ain’t with um good luck fellas


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen a Biggun cruising this morning for all the southern Ohio boys. I’m near the Highland, Pike Adam’s county border. First Intense rutting action I’ve seen in 4 straight days out 👍


----------



## Tim/OH

New buck on cam last night and he is definitely a shooter…split g2, thick bases, big brows and a small droptine that started to grow this yr I’m assuming….his rack is kind of funky, because of a injury I think


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Anyone have a rangefinder that works in this chit? Apparently mine does not.


I have a Bushnell that does if there is a “shape”.


----------



## Liveblue23

I had a couple new bucks show up last night on cams but they didn't stay long. Right now I'm trying to decide if I want to hunt this weekend or golf. Seems like golfing weather to me lol! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

My brother put it on a stud 8 this morning. 130 1/8”.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Where do you guys draw the line at hunting in wind gusts? Saturday’s wind forecast looks bad.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IrishHunter1 said:


> Where do you guys draw the line at hunting in wind gusts? Saturday’s wind forecast looks bad.


Sustained 20mph winds is my limit for being in a climber. I can’t really say gusts specifically but when winds are looking to be in the 18-20 range I begin to consider the blind.


----------



## z7hunter11

z7hunter11 said:


> Seen a Biggun cruising this morning for all the southern Ohio boys. I’m near the Highland, Pike Adam’s county border. First Intense rutting action I’ve seen in 4 straight days out 👍


This was the only deer I seen today. Seen it at first light. I sure thought it was gonna be a great day. I’m gonna hunt the AM for the 5th day in a row then I think I’m gonna take a couple days and hang by the pool…


----------



## cope-77

Got it done yesterday evening. Had activity early, and later in the day, with smaller bucks, then this guy came cruising right after sunset.


----------



## Tim/OH

cope-77 said:


> Got it done yesterday evening. Had activity early and later in the day with smaller bucks, then this guy came cruising right after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 7730890
> View attachment 7730891
> View attachment 7730892


 Congrats my brother…he’s a stud

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I was running a little late, but just got settled in about 15 mins ago

Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Saturday the 22nd my son shot his first ever buck with a compound and based on the blood we felt it nicked the lung but was likely liver and guts too. After two days, gave up the search. Anyway as I headed to my sit on the 31st I saw a 10 point in the river on our property but also across a major road. With EHD, possible road kill, the fact that he was across the deep river and, I had all my good gear on, I decided to do the evening sit then explore it later. As I was sitting in the stand I was thinking this deer was in the river 480 yards downhill from last blood and in the direction he was heading. Figured if it was any other year we’d be pretty sure it was him and if it was my deer, first and biggest, there’s no way I’d be in the stand waiting to see if it’s him. Felt selfish to stay in the stand even if it was Halloween. Couldn’t take it so I climbed down during prime time and wadded across the waist deep river to roll this buck over to see if he had a rage looking wound. Sure enough he did. He was shot 9 days earlier and baked in the river bed for who knows how long so let me tell you, getting him out was one disgusting process. I think us dads may be a little under appreciated. Unfortunately the buzzards got the meal instead of our family but we did recover the buck and a lot of important lessons were learned. One of the best parts of hunting are the stories. Every hunt has one. Some end well, others not so much, but they are always fun to hear and share. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

cope-77 said:


> Got it done yesterday evening. Had activity early and later in the day with smaller bucks, then this guy came cruising right after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 7730890
> View attachment 7730891
> View attachment 7730892


Wow. What a stud. Great deer.


----------



## doug_andrea

I just got in the stand too... a little late... waiting for the neighbor to finish mowing now! Didn't have to worry about walking in quietly though. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats to cope ! That’s a brute


----------



## Doinfire08

Got in the stand this morning super early. Had the deer of a lifetime walk in at 22 yards. (Mind you I’m using a crossbow because I lost my thumb release a few days back) and ordered a new one, still not here. I see the deer off to the field edge and saw it making a scrape…I knew then it was a buck of some sort but couldn’t see his head. He walked down into the middle of the field, ranged him at 22 yards I instantly thought he’s toast. NOPE! Put the crosshairs on him, pull the trigger…Nothing! Oh maybe I forgot the safety….Nope! Take the bolt out thinking maybe it’s not seated all the way. I go to pull again, nothing. Needless to say, I watched this buck walk away at 20 yards because of a faulty crossbow. (Yes I’m sick!) Still don’t know what’s wrong with it. A neighbor down the road let me borrow his so I’m in the stand this afternoon with the compound! If you see a crossbow floating down a random river, just let it be please. Enough of that, here he is:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

Doinfire08 said:


> Got in the stand this morning super early. Had the deer of a lifetime walk in at 22 yards. (Mind you I’m using a crossbow because I lost my thumb release a few days back) and ordered a new one, still not here. I see the deer off to the field edge and saw it making a scrape…I knew then it was a buck of some sort but couldn’t see his head. He walked down into the middle of the field, ranged him at 22 yards I instantly thought he’s toast. NOPE! Put the crosshairs on him, pull the trigger…Nothing! Oh maybe I forgot the safety….Nope! Take the bolt out thinking maybe it’s not seated all the way. I go to pull again, nothing. Needless to say, I watched this buck walk away at 20 yards because of a faulty crossbow. (Yes I’m sick!) Still don’t know what’s wrong with it. A neighbor down the road let me borrow his so I’m in the stand this afternoon with the compound! If you see a crossbow floating down a random river, just let it be please. Enough of that, here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn... that gotta make you sick! Hope he gives you another chance tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

Well.. neighbor finished mowing. Now the next neighbor brought his log splitter into the woods. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

At least I'll get to see a beautiful sunset.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

Doinfire08 said:


> Needless to say, I watched this buck walk away at 20 yards because of a faulty crossbow


That’s brutal man.. just brutal. Hopefully 🤞 get another crack at him.


----------



## bennett.fuller

cope-77 said:


> Got it done yesterday evening. Had activity early and later in the day with smaller bucks, then this guy came cruising right after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 7730890
> View attachment 7730891
> View attachment 7730892


Congratulations. Very nice for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Saturday the 22nd my son shot his first ever buck with a compound and based on the blood we felt it nicked the lung but was likely liver and guts too. After two days, gave up the search. Anyway as I headed to my sit on the 31st I saw a 10 point in the river on our property but also across a major road. With EHD, possible road kill, the fact that he was across the deep river and, I had all my good gear on, I decided to do the evening sit then explore it later. As I was sitting in the stand I was thinking this deer was in the river 480 yards downhill from last blood and in the direction he was heading. Figured if it was any other year we’d be pretty sure it was him and if it was my deer, first and biggest, there’s no way I’d be in the stand waiting to see if it’s him. Felt selfish to stay in the stand even if it was Halloween. Couldn’t take it so I climbed down during prime time and wadded across the waist deep river to roll this buck over to see if he had a rage looking wound. Sure enough he did. He was shot 9 days earlier and baked in the river bed for who knows how long so let me tell you, getting him out was one disgusting process. I think us dads may be a little under appreciated. Unfortunately the buzzards got the meal instead of our family but we did recover the buck and a lot of important lessons were learned. One of the best parts of hunting are the stories. Every hunt has one. Some end well, others not so much, but they are always fun to hear and share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can smell that from here. Congrats to your son.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> Got it done yesterday evening. Had activity early and later in the day with smaller bucks, then this guy came cruising right after sunset.
> 
> View attachment 7730890
> View attachment 7730891
> View attachment 7730892


Congratulations on a fine buck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

swelms22 said:


> My brother put it on a stud 8 this morning. 130 1/8”.
> View attachment 7730763
> 
> View attachment 7730762


Congratulations


----------



## swelms22

Had the lady out this evening. What a night! Young buck walked In 10mins after sitting down, and then she got to full draw on a 125” at 25yds but it would take the final step.

THEN, last 10-15mins of legal, had a 160’s work to 35yds and wouldn’t come closer for her. Stud giant.


----------



## Green/OH

Should have been in the stand tonight I suppose lol


----------



## cope-77

Tim/OH said:


> Congrats my brother…he’s a stud
> 
> Tim


Thanks man. Now get us a picture on the ground of one of your studs!


----------



## cope-77

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7731004
> 
> Should have been in the stand tonight I suppose lol


The down side of cell cams. Shows all your wrong doings, lol.


----------



## Green/OH

That’s a fact lol.. I’ll be out in the morning good luck boys.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

IrishHunter1 said:


> Where do you guys draw the line at hunting in wind gusts? Saturday’s wind forecast looks bad.


I’ve never had a wind that I didn’t hunt. I just stay lower in the terrain and pick a bigger tree lol. Honestly though, I seem to have more success hunting low in creek bottoms and drainages on really windy days.


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow Cope, what a stud man congrats!

Also congrats to your bro swelms, that’s a great 8!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw the biggest buck I’ve seen all season today.....from the truck.....just off the road inside the tree line......chasing a doe hardcore......1/8 mile up the dirt road from the farm I was at this morning.....at 12:15pm!! An absolute brute of a buck that was probably pushing 170, if not more. You just never know when they’ll be through this time of year. Had pretty good action this morning and this evening on different farms(Knox and Richland) with lots of bucks cruising and chasing, but only one was over 120” 3 year old status, and I couldn’t get him to leave the ladies. Can’t get back out till tomorrow afternoon. Can’t get here soon enough!


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> Saw the biggest buck I’ve seen all season today.....from the truck.....just off the road inside the tree line......chasing a doe hardcore......1/8 mile up the dirt road from the farm I was at this morning.....at 12:15pm!! An absolute brute of a buck that was probably pushing 170, if not more. You just never know when they’ll be through this time of year. Had pretty good action this morning and this evening on different farms(Knox and Richland) with lots of bucks cruising and chasing, but only one was over 120” 3 year old status, and I couldn’t get him to leave the ladies. Can’t get back out till tomorrow afternoon. Can’t get here soon enough!


Absolutely…. Any place, anytime, at this time of the year. It can pop up in a second. I gotta give my buddy some credit on mine as well. I had action in the morning, but it wasn’t enough to keep me on an all day set. I went home and grabbed a sandwich and was literally getting ready to set a nap timer when he sent me a picture from his side. He said he was in there and I better get my @ss back out, he was working. I jumped and ran. Sometimes lightening strikes.


----------



## IClark

Got me a big doe in Gallia county tonight. My best friend had a shooter at 15 yards but just couldn't get the shot. No pics of the doe. Recovered her in the dark. Here's a pic of the buck my friend had the encounter with on my foodplot.


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t see one deer at all yesterday evening, granted they did have a big loud truck fertilizing the fields(I’m assuming)……I sent Clint a video and he said it sounded like I was at a monster truck show lol…..they went to all the surrounding fields, so that’s how my evening went smh

My friend(owner of the property) even text me when I was in the tree and said something about that truck

That big 9 was in there again last night smh


Tim


----------



## MRey

Tim/OH said:


> I didn’t see one deer at all yesterday evening, granted they did have a big loud truck fertilizing the fields(I’m assuming)……I sent Clint a video and he said it sounded like I was at a monster truck show lol…..they went to all the surrounding fields, so that’s how my evening went smh
> 
> My friend(owner of the property) even text me when I was in the tree and said something about that truck
> 
> That big 9 was in there again last night smh
> 
> 
> Tim


I've been in the same boat, ive sat for 6 days, and not had one midday deer worth shooting(had some yearlings from sat to tues)
I've done a mix of public and private and it seems to only be active after sunset for the older deer. I'm sit a day or two out during this 70 plus weather, and go back to it mabey tommorow night/ Sunday morning. Congrats to everybody who has gotten a deer so far this year.


----------



## Tim/OH

Here is a pic of that buck with a small kicker/droptine growing….split g2 on his right side, he has been added to hit list….I just screenshot the video


----------



## Tim/OH

The big 9 last night


----------



## The Phantom

I found out 2 years ago my Vortex won't read in the fog. Maybe I should get the 20 year old 2 lens Bushnell out.



hdrking2003 said:


> Anyone have a rangefinder that works in this chit? Apparently mine does not.


----------



## The Phantom

Got in stand about 1 PM yesterday. Saw a small 8 about 1:15.
Saw about a dozen deer total.
Nothing big and no shot opportunities.


----------



## Green/OH

Up in Knox. First time in this stand for the year wind is perfect 3 does so far all by themselves


----------



## Doinfire08

Yesterday afternoon only saw one doe and a good size 6 point on her heels. His nose was on the ground and bumping her every 50 feet. This morning, absolutely nothing so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Small fork horn so far in Holmes county. Bumped some deer getting in which always sucks. Property was just select cut a few weeks ago and the down tops got me all tangled up trying to get to a saddle I wanted to hunt., nice south breeze and still pretty cool.


----------



## Green/OH

Small 8 pushing yearling does around


----------



## IClark

6 does in Gallia. No bucks. 77 degrees here🥵


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Brutal here in Athens. One six pointer and two does in 5 sits. Have had two shooters show up on camera, once each, midday over the past 3 days. With projected weather tomorrow may use the day moving gear around and getting set up for post rut. I don’t even want to move in this heat so I’m sure the deer don’t either.


----------



## Carbonotlead

Not ideal conditions but I'd suggest getting in a tree if you have the time . My biggest buck was killed on a day similar to today. Way back in 06 .


----------



## doug_andrea

This warm sun and swaying tree just might put me to sleep. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

First time on public land this year. I was surprised to see another truck in the parking lot... thought I was gong to be the only crazy one here. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s windyyyyy….


Tim


----------



## doug_andrea

Tim/OH said:


> It’s windyyyyy….
> 
> 
> Tim


Yes. It. Is.
Strap in!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

One doe, followed closely by a small buck - grunting with every other step.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Talked my self into it being to hot. Neighbor to the property sent this at 3 while working in the yard today lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Seems like the wind has died down and little bit

A couple of does in the field


Tim


----------



## 17ghk

If you could do the wild thing only once a year you think guys would care about the temp lol


----------



## Tim/OH

He’s a giant

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

z7hunter11 said:


> Talked my self into it being to hot. Neighbor to the property sent this at 3 while working in the yard today lol
> View attachment 7731497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7731496


Holy [emoji2959][emoji15][emoji90]


----------



## bennett.fuller

z7hunter11 said:


> Talked my self into it being to hot. Neighbor to the property sent this at 3 while working in the yard today lol
> View attachment 7731497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7731496


You just never know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Wind, heat who cares. Ya the cooler weather may help a little but it's NOVEMBER guys.
I just finished up work, started vacation and will be spending time every day over the next 10 in a tree, several days will be all day. Get out there and let it happen, it will happen it is NOVEMBER!


----------



## heli-m hunter

RH1 said:


> Wind, heat who cares. Ya the cooler weather may help a little but it's NOVEMBER guys.
> I just finished up work, started vacation and will be spending time every day over the next 10 in a tree, several days will be all day. Get out there and let it happen, it will happen it is NOVEMBER!


Same here rh1


----------



## BowtechHunter65

X3 RH1


----------



## YakAttack

Here’s mine from this morning, not a big 8 but I’ll take him especially from public.


----------



## RH1

heli-m hunter said:


> Same here rh1


Good luck man!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

On my way back from getting supper for me and my bride I saw the biggest buck close to home I have ever seen. He was after two does. Huge mass, Snow White tall tine beast. I don’t own a phone so I couldn’t get a picture.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations Yak!


----------



## heli-m hunter

RH1 said:


> Good luck man!!


You too I’ll need it I’m going old school


----------



## RH1

heli-m hunter said:


> You too I’ll need it I’m going old school
> View attachment 7731537
> 
> View attachment 7731536


That is awesome!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> On my way back from getting supper for me and my bride I saw the biggest buck close to home I have ever seen. He was after two does. Huge mass, Snow White tall tine beast. I don’t own a phone so I couldn’t get a picture.


Meigs County BTW


----------



## Green/OH

Deer everywhere once the sun went down. Went in to a different spot and not much in the way of trees so setup on the ground with a good wind. Drilled a big doe at 8 yards she never new I was there. Held my draw for over a minute and the shot ended up higher than I wanted.. but still got the top of both lungs dead in 30 yards. Latest in the year it’s ever taken me to fill a doe tag.


----------



## doug_andrea

Saw a second small buck on public tonight. Could hear grunting all night long.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

z7hunter11 said:


> Talked my self into it being to hot. Neighbor to the property sent this at 3 while working in the yard today lol
> View attachment 7731497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7731496


That dude is huge!!


----------



## IrishHunter1

Shelled corn today, started around noon, didn’t see any deer until after dark. 1 basket rack 6 pt. harassing a group of 4 does. Wayne Co.


----------



## MRey

heli-m hunter said:


> You too I’ll need it I’m going old school
> View attachment 7731537
> 
> View attachment 7731536


Very cool, im using a kodiak magnum and satori


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> Deer everywhere once the sun went down. Went in to a different spot and not much in the way of trees so setup on the ground with a good wind. Drilled a big doe at 8 yards she never new I was there. Held my draw for over a minute and the shot ended up higher than I wanted.. but still got the top of both lungs dead in 30 yards. Latest in the year it’s ever taken me to fill a doe tag.


Congrats Green! I won’t be out in the 40mph gusts in the morning or 50+mph gusts in the evening, regardless of the time of year. Had a good friend killed from a falling tree because of the wind, and almost chit myself running from one falling last year during the season. Not worth it for me. Will be a good day of beer 30 and college football for me. With that said, was in a hardcore staring match with a beautiful, shooter typical 10 today less than 60 yards from the stand I was headed to, on my walk in. He caught me by surprise and couldn’t believe he was standing there. I knew he was with a doe in the thicket tho because he was mostly unphased and didn’t move much. Tall, wide and almost perfect. I was able to creep to within 45 yards with the wind but it was just too thick for a shot. The doe finally got up and started to move out of the area and of course he followed. She never knew I was there. The only clear shot I ever got was at 50 but was way too windy for me to make that shot ethically. I finally grabbed my gear and climbed into the stand. They stayed within 100 yards of me for over an hour but eventually she tried to walk away and he bumped her the other direction. This all happened between 3-3:30 pm. I’ll be out extra early on Sunday after the wind dies down!


----------



## Green/OH

I’ll also sit out for the wind that we have coming.. stiff breeze is one thing but 50mph gust nah. Limbs will be falling everywhere and it only takes one to ruin your day/life. 30 box of Busch light and no limbs falling on the recliner if I was a betting man


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> Wind, heat who cares. Ya the cooler weather may help a little but it's NOVEMBER guys.
> I just finished up work, started vacation and will be spending time every day over the next 10 in a tree, several days will be all day. Get out there and let it happen, it will happen it is NOVEMBER!


It helps alot. Alot of seeking and chasing happens in the dark while it's cooler on these hot days. Have yet to see rutting activity here in Gallia and very little overall with the other counties I hunt.


----------



## IrishHunter1

In the stand in Knox, wind not bad so far.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> In the stand in Knox, wind not bad so far.


Yeah man, ***! Lol. Was supposed to be 40mph wind gusts by 8am so I slept in, but I just went outside and it’s pretty effing calm


----------



## jsh909

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah man, ***! Lol. Was supposed to be 40mph wind gusts by 8am so I slept in, but I just went outside and it’s pretty effing calm


They must have dropped them off here at the Holmes/Wayne county line, it's like being at cedar point.


----------



## IClark

Weathermen are all treehugging nazis


----------



## hdrking2003

jsh909 said:


> They must have dropped them off here at the Holmes/Wayne county line, it's like being at cedar point.


That’s not far from my old stomping grounds. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Weathermen are all treehugging nazis


Agreed! One of the only professions in the world where you’re paid regardless of how bad of a job you do(along with being in the US govt).

I am literally pizzed off for the lack of winds that was the deciding factor for me not hunting this morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H


----------



## IrishHunter1

Couple of little fork 4s came through searching hard…little guys look lost.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> O-H


I-O!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> I’ll also sit out for the wind that we have coming.. stiff breeze is one thing but 50mph gust nah. Limbs will be falling everywhere and it only takes one to ruin your day/life. 30 box of Busch light and no limbs falling on the recliner if I was a betting man


Damn Green, I like your style lol.


----------



## OhioHunter1992

Wind is super light this morning same for activity down in Perry county, saw 2 decent buck crossing the road by my property on my way in (which usually means they are bedding down early). Other then that no activity today for me so far


----------



## IClark

4 does here in Gallia. Still no rutting action.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

In Holmes County close to the county airport., breeze isn’t bad but starting to pick up. Decent buck chasing a doe about a half hour ago. Sat here all day yesterday and didn’t see much.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Nothing yesterday afternoon (musk co) until 45 min before dark. Was then covered up in deer. One being a 130” 9pt at 40 yds but no shot. 2 bucks grunting and scent checking does. 
this morning had a buck above me grunting but couldn’t see him (sounded like he was tending a doe) and 2 lone doe walking the ridge below me.


----------



## Justinlow681

Learning much from this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh909

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s not far from my old stomping grounds. Good luck and stay safe!


Right on! Lived here all my life.
Same to you 

Just had an absolute bruiser come through.
He was cruising tongue out, nose down, grunting. Not a deer that I have seen before to my knowledge unless a different deer blew up. Main frame 8 with 2 flyers and split brows.

I messed up, I had a good shot at him at 30 yards broadside, but thought he was going to come right to me. He was working my way, but he stood around looking back and forth (@30) and turned the other way at a Y in the path.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

That changed fast. Now just had little 6 and a spike mad chasing a hot doe in circles around me. Poor girl lol


----------



## RH1

Nothing yet this morning in tuscarawas county


----------



## lungpuncher1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> O-H


Go Vols


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

Just a heads up to everyone, woke up to find a deer tick buried into my side this morning. Treat my clothes with permethrin every year but it’s been awhile since I did. Hunting off the ground yesterday probably didn’t help things. I’ll soak them down again today and let them dry out since I’m not hunting. Not sure if I’m a big pansy scared of falling trees and wind or if it was just an excuse to drink beer and watch football.. maybe a combo of the two ?


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, woke up to find a deer tick buried into my side this morning. Treat my clothes with permethrin every year but it’s been awhile since I did. Hunting off the ground yesterday probably didn’t help things. I’ll soak them down again today and let them dry out since I’m not hunting. Not sure if I’m a big pansy scared of falling trees and wind or if it was just an excuse to drink beer and watch football.. maybe a combo of the two ?


Sounds reasonable to me! Lol. Ticks have been god awful this year. Been pulling them off of me after every hunt.


----------



## hdrking2003

After all of my boo-hooing about the lack of wind this morning, I said f it and headed to the stand. Gonna stay here till my sphincter tightens up from the wind then head home. Haven’t done a midday sit in years, and in the stand where the big boy was yesterday.


----------



## MRey

Sat in this morning with nothing after sunrise wind is picking up and is about 15mph east bound here in ashtabula


----------



## cope-77

Wind is picking up guys, be safe, and good luck!


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Slow morning in Columbiana county, few little guys up and about. Windy and warm now, debating the evening hunt.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Was out this morning until 11am. Wind started picking up. Saw only 6 turkeys.


----------



## MRey

I'm just doing a really low saddling (like 8-10 feet cause the wind is nasty) with my back to alot of heavy brush, hopefully tonight or tomorrow I can get the deed done, good luck peeps


----------



## Tim/OH

No hunting for me today, watching football and drinking 1800 silver…..might get out tomorrow morning if I wake up lol

Cams have been slow the last couple days

Tim


----------



## IClark

Just drove all the way from the Ohio River to Fostoria about an Hour south of Toledo. Hardly any dead deer along the roads. Think we counted 5 all the way up 35 and 23 north. Not a good sign. All in how you look at it I guess.


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> No hunting for me today, watching football and drinking 1800 silver…..might get out tomorrow morning if I wake up lol
> 
> Cams have been slow the last couple days
> 
> Tim


Might be tomorrow


----------



## Green/OH

My cams have also been incredibly slow the past 3 days or so


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> My cams have also been incredibly slow the past 3 days or so


Just love my neighbor. Was out dumping corn. I actually put a little bit out hoping to get one in a little closer for my daughter. But this guy looks way to serious. Whole bed full of corn. Lol


----------



## pbuck

IClark said:


> Just drove all the way from the Ohio River to Fostoria about an Hour south of Toledo. Hardly any dead deer along the roads. Think we counted 5 all the way up 35 and 23 north. Not a good sign. All in how you look at it I guess.


On the way up and back to Pittsburgh today I saw at least 1/2 dozen fresh massacres on 70 and 79. I even commented to the wife that it’s a good sign the rut is on. 

Well, not good for the deer nor the vehicle that hit them.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Next weekend weather front looks promising! All the “experts” say 11/11 & 11/12 are the best 2 days to hunt for the rut this year. 
My cams have been really dead this past week too. Gonna try it in the morning.


----------



## doug_andrea

pbuck said:


> On the way up and back to Pittsburgh today I saw at least 1/2 dozen fresh massacres on 70 and 79. I even commented to the wife that it’s a good sign the rut is on.
> 
> Well, not good for the deer nor the vehicle that hit them.


I drove from Tiffin to Columbus this morning. Columbus to Findlay late afternoon. And Findlay to Tiffin at dusk. Didn't see a live dear the entire day, and only 4-5 roadkill.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> Just drove all the way from the Ohio River to Fostoria about an Hour south of Toledo. Hardly any dead deer along the roads. Think we counted 5 all the way up 35 and 23 north. Not a good sign. All in how you look at it I guess.


Late reply but we do the same road kill rut count. I’ve done the Athens to Delaware county round trip 3 times in past 5 days and very little road kill so far. One with his head cut off up by Polaris but that’s the only one with a head missing. Probably less than 7 road kill over the 105 miles. Which is good for me because I’m sitting out until Monday afternoon. The best is still yet ahead.


----------



## k&j8

My buddy got it done in northern Adams County this afternoon. Does anyone know of a good taxidermist and/or meat processor near here (Belfast/Peebles area)?


----------



## IClark

k&j8 said:


> My buddy got it done in northern Adams County this afternoon. Does anyone know of a good taxidermist and/or meat processor near here (Belfast/Peebles area)?
> View attachment 7732111
> View attachment 7732112


Great buck! Sure hope you got him on ice with these temps.


----------



## AmishMan007

Seen many deer tonight in Logan county. Wind took down tree in yard too….


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Just drove all the way from the Ohio River to Fostoria about an Hour south of Toledo. Hardly any dead deer along the roads. Think we counted 5 all the way up 35 and 23 north. Not a good sign. All in how you look at it I guess.


I75 near where I live (north of Dayton, Troy area) really picked up this week. It was spotty north and south of that, but from Tipp City to Sidney there was a much higher volume of dead along the roadway. Went to my sons today to shoot clays and there were a couple dead along the main throughways near Springboro/Lebanon, and the EHD hit hard there this year.


----------



## MRey

GOT IT DONE!!! I literally had my platform 6 feet in the air. About 545 a cruising buck came my way and did bust me, and after holding a draw for about 4 minutes but he disregarding me cause he was going for a bed of does outta my view
6 points (9 if you count the interior points) but the interior points are little so I'm grasping at straws,
Made it 35 yds from where I shot it, double lung and heart and stopped in the other shoulder, and it broke the arrow running, im gonna boil the skull and do another euro


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

MRey said:


> GOT IT DONE!!! I literally had my platform 6 feet in the air. About 545 a cruising buck came my way and did bust me, and after holding a draw for about 4 minutes but he disregarding me cause he was going for a bed of does outta my view
> 6 points (9 if you count the interior points) but the interior points are little so I'm grasping at straws,
> Made it 35 yds from where I shot it, double lung and heart and stopped in the other shoulder, and it broke the arrow running, im gonna boil the skull and do another euro
> View attachment 7732142
> View attachment 7732143
> View attachment 7732144


Wow. That’s the lowest set I’ve seen. Well done on a nice windy day buck.


----------



## MRey

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Wow. That’s the lowest set I’ve seen. Well done on a nice windy day buck.


I was hiding behind the tree playing peekaboo with him at full draw it was outta this world


----------



## cope-77

MRey said:


> GOT IT DONE!!! I literally had my platform 6 feet in the air. About 545 a cruising buck came my way and did bust me, and after holding a draw for about 4 minutes but he disregarding me cause he was going for a bed of does outta my view
> 6 points (9 if you count the interior points) but the interior points are little so I'm grasping at straws,
> Made it 35 yds from where I shot it, double lung and heart and stopped in the other shoulder, and it broke the arrow running, im gonna boil the skull and do another euro
> View attachment 7732142
> View attachment 7732143
> View attachment 7732144


1” is one point, and I see at least 8 bud. Don’t sale yourself yourself, or your hunt short! Congratulations and well done man!!


----------



## bennett.fuller

MRey said:


> GOT IT DONE!!! I literally had my platform 6 feet in the air. About 545 a cruising buck came my way and did bust me, and after holding a draw for about 4 minutes but he disregarding me cause he was going for a bed of does outta my view
> 6 points (9 if you count the interior points) but the interior points are little so I'm grasping at straws,
> Made it 35 yds from where I shot it, double lung and heart and stopped in the other shoulder, and it broke the arrow running, im gonna boil the skull and do another euro
> View attachment 7732142
> View attachment 7732143
> View attachment 7732144


Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

Hell, in WV that would be considered a 17 point, ask @IClark.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations on two fine bucks!


----------



## cope-77

AmishMan007 said:


> Seen many deer tonight in Logan county. Wind took down tree in yard too….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Logan County. Part of my service territory hits the southern part of the county. Always reminds me of home, WV. I’d move there in a heartbeat if it wasn’t in the wrong direction of where the kids and grandkids were.


----------



## hdrking2003

MRey said:


> I was hiding behind the tree playing peekaboo with him at full draw it was outta this world


Congrats on the great buck brother!!


----------



## MRey

Good luck today it seems like great weather!


----------



## bennett.fuller

Well I’m finally starting my rut vacation here in Ohio. I’m on stand, but it’s a little warm for my liking. Good luck everyone.


----------



## doug_andrea

A doe with two yearlings so far this morning. And the geese are having a party in the water behind me. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

7 does this morning in Knox not a buck in sight


----------



## bennett.fuller

Nothing yet here in Licking county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Lots of movement so far in Wayne Co.., bucks trailing does. Nothing big, but they’re moving.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Musk co. Doe at first light and a small buck came into some light rattling A few min ago. But warm still. Was 68 degrees here pulling in this morning. Can’t wait for the rest of the weeks weather.


----------



## hdrking2003

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> Musk co. Doe at first light and a small buck came into some light rattling A few min ago. But warm still. Was 68 degrees here pulling in this morning. Can’t wait for the rest of the weeks weather.


Next Saturday’s weather looks amazing. 

3 does and A couple 2 year olds so far in eastern Knox. One of the 2 year olds was actually being chased by one of the does, like he owed her child support or something. Found that a Lil odd[emoji2373]


----------



## pbuck

1 unidentified deer ran down the hollow while I was hunkered down with my hood up during a quick downpour. 1 small 8 worked the scrape on the other side of the property. Other than that, nada. Monroe co.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

hdrking2003 said:


> Next Saturday’s weather looks amazing.
> 
> 3 does and A couple 2 year olds so far in eastern Knox. One of the 2 year olds was actually being chased by one of the does, like he owed her child support or something. Found that a Lil odd[emoji2373]


Yes it does! I’m all in until the 13th or I’m tagged out, which ever comes first.
All I know is, I should not be sitting in a tree on Nov 6th in my early season gear wishing I had a camo loin cloth to wear Instead. Lol


----------



## IrishHunter1

Had a spike & a little 4 pt come through with their mouths open & just did a little sparring.


----------



## pbuck

Ugh. Big doe just came in and bedded down 35 yds away. [emoji53]


----------



## Green/OH

Grunted in a small 8


----------



## RH1

Woke up sick today, I'm on the couch damn it
Someone shoot a big one today


----------



## heli-m hunter

Best thing out of 8 bucks this morning him and a smaller 8 were with in 15 yards 3 different times


----------



## hdrking2003

Slow morning. A couple dinks, a handful of does, and nothing past 7:30am. Not real “rutty” at all.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Yeah not real rutty in Harrison county last couple days either


----------



## MRey

Over the course of 15 miles on rt 90 in ashtabula I counted 1 dead spike and 10 dead does this morning, I also saw a few cruising bucks on the shoulder, for those that keep track 
Good luck this week for all yall that are off


----------



## callmin

Not much in Richland county this morning. Sat from 6am till 1030 and saw a big fat nothing. Talked to 2 other guys and they saw the same thing. Did see a little buck with a doe while driving to my spot.


----------



## ohiobucks

Good morning in Knox today, saw a solid buck chasing a doe hard, a cruising dink buck, a great 10pt that was at 100-150 yards and wouldn’t come closer, and 2 small bucks pushing each other around.

Wind shifted more out of the west for me, so I got down to grab something to eat and get a change of clothes. Less than a mile down the road I saw this guy with a doe…


















Heading back out now, good luck all!


----------



## pbuck

Somehow I managed to climb down without spooking the doe and she laid there until I started walking out. That was all I saw until the drive home when a 120 ish 8pt. crossed the county road in front of me @ 11:30.


----------



## swelms22

Taking the lady out this evening in Medina Co. finally got her to agree to climbing into a tree instead of hunting the ground. Hoping either of the bucks we saw a couple days ago makes another appearance.


----------



## MRey

Took these in my backyard (sadly in city limits or id be tagged out in a day) they are chasing hard today


----------



## Green/OH

Pulled two stands and moved them saw a 150s with a doe while doing in back up now sweaty mess


----------



## Carbonotlead

Frustrating year . Hunting a proven good spot for me for many years and wasn't pressured at all in October . Had decent activity Weds evening and 0 deer sightings since then. I'll tough it out , because I know things happen quick ,but getting super boring not watching nothing at all . Lost a lot of my hunting grounds over Last couple years . So I don't have many options this year . Good luck to u guys . Hocking Hills dead right now.


----------



## swelms22

We’re up!! Whew!


----------



## Tim/OH

That big 9 was in here last night around midnight smh….he so damn nocturnal 

Tim


----------



## paradisekid1

Tim/OH said:


> That big 9 was in here last night around midnight smh….he so damn nocturnal
> 
> Tim


get him Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Most record bucks are killed during these next couple of days

I guess that means I will be killing a giant anyday now lol


Tim


----------



## heli-m hunter

Tim/OH said:


> Most record bucks are killed during these next couple of days
> 
> I guess that means I will be killing a giant anyday now lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Hopefully that makes two of us lol


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw 4 different bucks & 2 does in a food plot tonight- only one was acting “rutty.” 2 big boys came out together right at last light… Wayne Co.


----------



## RH1

My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
30yd heart shot with his crossbow!


----------



## MRey

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732644
> View attachment 7732647


Congrats!!


----------



## GTO63

That is so awesome, awesome buck awesome shot. Congrats young man and grandpa!


----------



## Green/OH

Deer were on the move tonight had a shooter come in and catch my wind at about 20 yards. The doe ran in so fast I didn’t have a chance to stand or even grab my bow. Wind was sketchy all night. Looking forward to the morning then I’ll be back to work for a few days.


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats to your grandson RH1! That’s awesome!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732644
> View attachment 7732647


That’s outstanding Ron! Congrats to the youngin, and way to keep the tradition rolling!!


----------



## bennett.fuller

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732644
> View attachment 7732647


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

Saw two doe, both still had their fawns and nothing trailing.

Saw a slammer on our way home crossing the road.


----------



## cope-77

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732644
> View attachment 7732647


Flat doesn’t get any better than that!! Congrats to you both, but especially the young man!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732644
> View attachment 7732647


KABOOM! Congratulations


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations to your grandson Ron…


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I seen 0 deer this evening 

Tim


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Slow day today. I only seen 4 does and then this guy strolled through at 5:11. He was too nice to pass up.


----------



## GTO63

Beauty of a buck! Congrats to you


----------



## BowtechHunter65

3 Blade Rage said:


> Slow day today. I only seen 4 does and then this guy strolled through at 5:11. He was too nice to pass up.
> View attachment 7732772


Dandy for sure! Congratulations on a fine harvest


----------



## Green/OH

Very quiet here in knox so far anyhow my wind is sketchy


----------



## bennett.fuller

3 Blade Rage said:


> Slow day today. I only seen 4 does and then this guy strolled through at 5:11. He was too nice to pass up.
> View attachment 7732772


Wow very Nice. Congratulations. I sat yesterday until 10:00am and spent the rest of the day setting up. Only two small doe sightings. Planning on sitting all day today. Licking county. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732644
> View attachment 7732647


Congratulations to the Young Man...Great Deer


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Congrats guys! Great looking bucks
The big 10 was in here twice between 5 and 530 this morning. Same little bucks chasing buts that’s it.


----------



## Green/OH

I’m done until Friday saw 4 does this morning all by themselves. Good luck fellas I’ll be following closely.


----------



## bennett.fuller

Just passed on this guy. Seeing some younger deer chasing this morning. 3 buck and 1 doe sighting so far this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr

3 Blade Rage said:


> Slow day today. I only seen 4 does and then this guy strolled through at 5:11. He was too nice to pass up.
> View attachment 7732772


It'd be hard to pass on him for sure. Congrats man!


----------



## doug_andrea

Shot this small 8 yesterday morning. My first buck in 4 years. Been trying to get one for my son the past three years. Decided this year that I wasn't going to be picky. Passed on a few smaller last week, but not this one. BTW, yesterday was his birthday, so he slept in... his loss! Lol.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bennett.fuller

doug_andrea said:


> Shot this small 8 yesterday morning. My first buck in 4 years. Been trying to get one for my son the past three years. Decided this year that I wasn't going to be picky. Passed on a few smaller last week, but not this one. BTW, yesterday was his birthday, so he slept in... his loss! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

The highway was a bloodbath from Delaware county to Athens today with over 20 roadkill. Heading in this afternoon for a few all day sits. Nice bucks everyone. This week things should be cranking - esp this weekend - finally the weather we have been waiting for.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Had this old boy 35 yards chasing a doe had the recurve 10 yards closer he’d have been done


----------



## z7hunter11

Sat until 12:30. Not a single deer in an area I avoid until November. Perfect pinch point between bedding area’s, nothing…


----------



## GTO63

doug_andrea said:


> Shot this small 8 yesterday morning. My first buck in 4 years. Been trying to get one for my son the past three years. Decided this year that I wasn't going to be picky. Passed on a few smaller last week, but not this one. BTW, yesterday was his birthday, so he slept in... his loss! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Bet it felt good to get one down!!!


----------



## docjay

Hunting Ross this wknd.🤞 Battin Zero so far


----------



## ohiobucks

A lot of movement this morning in Knox, saw 7 different bucks with 2 being shooters in my book. At 10:15am the bigger of the 2 skirted me at 60 yards, 5 minutes later this guy came right to me chasing a doe. First crossbow deer for me, he made it about 60 yards and I watched him fall. Just dropped him at Raber’s


----------



## bennett.fuller

ohiobucks said:


> A lot of movement this morning in Knox, saw 7 different bucks with 2 being shooters in my book. At 10:15am the bigger of the 2 skirted me at 60 yards, 5 minutes later this guy came right to me chasing a doe. First crossbow deer for me, he made it about 60 yards and I watched him fall. Just dropped him at Raber’s


Great job. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

ohiobucks said:


> A lot of movement this morning in Knox, saw 7 different bucks with 2 being shooters in my book. At 10:15am the bigger of the 2 skirted me at 60 yards, 5 minutes later this guy came right to me chasing a doe. First crossbow deer for me, he made it about 60 yards and I watched him fall. Just dropped him at Raber’s


Solid deer congrats. I passed one up November 2nd about this size. Have only seen one since 80 yards away. Starting to question myself lol


----------



## Tim/OH

In licking county this evening 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I guess I’ll have to pull out the late season gear for the weekend….burrrrrrr

Tim


----------



## GTO63

ohiobucks said:


> A lot of movement this morning in Knox, saw 7 different bucks with 2 being shooters in my book. At 10:15am the bigger of the 2 skirted me at 60 yards, 5 minutes later this guy came right to me chasing a doe. First crossbow deer for me, he made it about 60 yards and I watched him fall. Just dropped him at Raber’s


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Had a 140ish double drop come in tonight. The inches don’t matter but a legit drop tine has been on my list for 20 years. 

You guys are probably the only guys who can truly empathize. Ugh it hurts.


----------



## IClark

Zilch activity in Crawford County tonight.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Had a 140ish double drop come in tonight. The inches don’t matter but a legit drop tine has been on my list for 20 years.
> 
> You guys are probably the only guys who can truly empathize. Ugh it hurts.


Looks like you shot you a young cherry tree


----------



## pbuck

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Had a 140ish double drop come in tonight. The inches don’t matter but a legit drop tine has been on my list for 20 years.
> 
> You guys are probably the only guys who can truly empathize. Ugh it hurts.


----------



## docjay

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Had a 140ish double drop come in tonight. The inches don’t matter but a legit drop tine has been on my list for 20 years.
> 
> You guys are probably the only guys who can truly empathize. Ugh it hurts.


Ohhh,i feel ur pain. Missed a 10pt 2yrs ago.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

doug_andrea said:


> Shot this small 8 yesterday morning. My first buck in 4 years. Been trying to get one for my son the past three years. Decided this year that I wasn't going to be picky. Passed on a few smaller last week, but not this one. BTW, yesterday was his birthday, so he slept in... his loss! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Congratulations on a fine harvest


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiobucks said:


> A lot of movement this morning in Knox, saw 7 different bucks with 2 being shooters in my book. At 10:15am the bigger of the 2 skirted me at 60 yards, 5 minutes later this guy came right to me chasing a doe. First crossbow deer for me, he made it about 60 yards and I watched him fall. Just dropped him at Raber’s


Congratulations


----------



## RH1

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Had a 140ish double drop come in tonight. The inches don’t matter but a legit drop tine has been on my list for 20 years.
> 
> You guys are probably the only guys who can truly empathize. Ugh it hurts.


I was there once, thank God no pictures!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> A lot of movement this morning in Knox, saw 7 different bucks with 2 being shooters in my book. At 10:15am the bigger of the 2 skirted me at 60 yards, 5 minutes later this guy came right to me chasing a doe. First crossbow deer for me, he made it about 60 yards and I watched him fall. Just dropped him at Raber’s


Mmmmmmm.....snack sticks!!! Congrats Tom, nice job man!


----------



## pbuck

Got a new one on my scrape cam. Of course I can’t hunt today.


----------



## bennett.fuller

Back in the stand this morning! Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

That’s tree needed a couple more yrs to reach maturity….probably just a 2 yr old

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I seen zero deer yesterday evening 

Tim


----------



## z7hunter11

Absolutely beautiful morning. Seen a buck running some doe’s at first light in a field. Got a good feeling about an Election Day bruiser Lord willing


----------



## zjung

Had a close call with a nice 10 last night. Decided to give this stand another go. Wrong choice! Bucks are moving around all my other stands! That’s the rut. Still a beautiful morning!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

That could quite possibly be the same buck. Same farm?


----------



## zjung

arrow179 said:


> That could quite possibly be the same buck. Same farm?


No sir. Two different farms. However the farms are within 3 miles of each other. See the same bucks quite often


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Chilly sit this morning. 4 does and 5 zillion tree rats. Meigs Co.


----------



## IClark

Just got in my stand here in knox. Farmer said there was a giant pushing does around in this vicinity yesterday. Hope I'm not a day too late.


----------



## Carbonotlead

Anyone in Hocking co. Having an unusually slow year ? I haven't seen or heard much of anything since Wednesday .


----------



## MRey

Ohio’s top 10 counties for 2022 deer archery season so far


The Ohio Department of Natural Resources released totals on Ohio’s deer archery season so far.




fox8.com


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Good morning in Athens. One shooter and 4 younger guys cruising. My drop showed up on another part of the property so I climbed down for a quick lunch and to head over there. Of course by now he could be a mile away.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Just got in my stand here in knox. Farmer said there was a giant pushing does around in this vicinity yesterday. Hope I'm not a day too late.


You are buddy, I am sorry to report. That buck has already relocated to my farm out that way. Better luck next year!! 😆


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> You are buddy, I am sorry to report. That buck has already relocated to my farm out that way. Better luck next year!! 😆


Thanks alot Clint......Lol


----------



## bennett.fuller

Slow morning for me, saw 2 young buck cruising and no doe’s. My buddy arrowed a doe on the same farm. Got down at 11:00am to help him. Licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Just had a doe slip into the bedding I'm hunting. No bucks to be seen.....yet....


----------



## RH1

Just had a stud go by about 60yds. Wouldn't stop or acknowledge any calling


----------



## IClark

Another doe slipping through.


----------



## heli-m hunter

RH1 said:


> Just had a stud go by about 60yds. Wouldn't stop or acknowledge any calling


Snort Weiss


----------



## heli-m hunter

Wheeze dang autocorrect


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in Fairfield county for the evening hunt 

Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Quiet night after a great morning. Bummer


----------



## heli-m hunter

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Quiet night after a great morning. Bummer


Same in Harrison county


----------



## IClark

Ended up seeing 11. 2 decent bucks. Watched a small scrub buck mount and breed a doe.


----------



## l8_apexer

Chasing starting. Saw it last night, and a nice ten chasing this afternoon


----------



## jk918

Dead in Morgan no deer sightings Saturday, all day today and only saw two does


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Was slow yesterday both morning and evening in Columbiana county. Had a group of 4 does stomping and snorting at my decoy in the evening. The largest one hung out in my kill zone just a pinch too long. Hit her with a Sevr 2.0 from my Siege. Heart shot, about 70 yards and down. Target of opportunity to fill the freezer. Heading back out now. Good luck out there everybody.


----------



## RH1

Saw 4 bucks cruising yesterday. The big one was at about 130pm and he stayed well out of range. This is what keeps stopping at 15yds for me this week!


----------



## bennett.fuller

Back at this morning, in a new stand. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Squirrel parade has already started


----------



## IClark

Two small bucks pushing 4 does around at first light


----------



## bennett.fuller

Saw my first shooter 120yards away. Beautiful morning so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

Haven’t seen a thing so far. Not even a squirrel. Heard deer moving all around in the woods until about 7am, since then it’s been whisper quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Doinfire08 said:


> Haven’t seen a thing so far. Not even a squirrel. Heard deer moving all around in the woods until about 7am, since then it’s been whisper quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moon phase is terrible


----------



## zjung

Doinfire08 said:


> Haven’t seen a thing so far. Not even a squirrel. Heard deer moving all around in the woods until about 7am, since then it’s been whisper quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Been eerily slow the last couple days for me here in Medina county. Both farms I hunt are still loaded with standing corn, so that doesn’t help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Not much going on in Monroe Co. I did catch a couple fairly elusive critters on my scrape cam though. 



















Besides deer of course, I have pics of fox, possums, rabbits, squirrels, racoons and now the bobcat and skunk. That pretty much covers it all. The only thing I don’t have, thankfully, is coyotes…yet.


----------



## Doinfire08

Released an arrow at 7:57. I’ll update in a bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennett.fuller

Pretty slow here in Licking county. Was nice shooter sighting and a couple of doe’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Just dinks and 13 does so far...smh


----------



## z7hunter11

Wasn’t able to hunt today but had an eventful sit yesterday. This squirrel was attacked by a Hawk, he killed it and left. Never seen that before. 2 nice bucks both down wind of me. One came as close as 34 yards just didn’t feel comfortable with the obstacles between he and I. Seen 10 total deer. Had a combine going most of the morning in the field behind me. Also seen a small bob cat and the Neigbor was riding around on his utv randomly shooting his pistol at whatever. Deer were moving good in Highland county. Good luck out there.


----------



## Doinfire08

He made it 60 yards fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyhunt79

I’m hunting about 30 minutes from mcconnelsville. Been very slow the last few days. Only deer so far today was a little 7 point. I did hear a buck growl at first light but it was just out of sight


----------



## Green/OH

Forgot to post this but you guys ever seen flying squirrels ? Saw 6 on Monday first time I’ve ever seen them cool as hell to see them gliding around. Knox co. Btw


----------



## pbuck

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7734137
> 
> Forgot to post this but you guys ever seen flying squirrels ? Saw 6 on Monday first time I’ve ever seen them cool as hell to see them gliding around. Knox co. Btw


I once had a nest of them in a pouch on a treestand. Needless to say I almost flew too when they started coming out as I climbed out onto the stand.


----------



## GTO63

Doinfire08 said:


> He made it 60 yards fellas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats awesome!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations GTO!


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7734137
> 
> Forgot to post this but you guys ever seen flying squirrels ? Saw 6 on Monday first time I’ve ever seen them cool as hell to see them gliding around. Knox co. Btw


Yeah, the first time I saw one was a "WTactualF was that" moment a few years back. Definitely cool creatures tho. Also saw them in Knox county.


----------



## hdrking2003

Doinfire08 said:


> He made it 60 yards fellas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atta boy! Great buck, and great shot!


----------



## Doinfire08

hdrking2003 said:


> Atta boy! Great buck, and great shot!


Thanks guys! I appreciate it!! Good luck to everyone!!! Y’all go get em! From now through next week looks prime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Doinfire08 said:


> He made it 60 yards fellas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congratulations man


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

This joker is going to make a mistake sooner or later…..well at least I hope


----------



## IrishHunter1

lots of chasing today in Wayne county


----------



## MRey

So I got my deer back from the processor , and holy cow it was alot heavier that i thought, hanging weight was 140 without the head (head was approx 15lbs), so including the guts he was probably about 175+ lbs
And well over a hundred pounds of meat.
Problem i have now is how am I gonna fit a doe in here if I get the chance.


----------



## GTO63

Tim/OH said:


> This joker is going to make a mistake sooner or later…..well at least I hope
> View attachment 7734219





Tim/OH said:


> This joker is going to make a mistake sooner or later…..well at least I hope
> View attachment 7734219


Stud buck Tim !!! good luck with him!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well I reconnected with the drop. Wasn’t going to make the cherry tree mistake twice! I feel very blessed considering how much our deer numbers are down. Didn’t expect to have such a good year with both me and my son tagged out. Since I’m in the cheap seats with no paid membership I’m only allowed one pic, I’ll reply to this and post one more pic.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Here’s one more. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Super nice and some great character. Nice lil acorn….


----------



## z7hunter11

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Here’s one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stud, congrats


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thanks guys. A legit drop tine has been on my hunting bucket list since I started hunting. This one made me emotional.


----------



## Green/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thanks guys. A legit drop tine has been on my hunting bucket list since I started hunting. This one made me emotional.


Congrats brother! Beautiful deer a drop is on my list as well! Happy for ya !


----------



## bennett.fuller

z7hunter11 said:


> Stud, congrats


Very nice congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 does in a food plot tonight- nothing “rutty” going on after a pretty active morning. Wayne Co.


----------



## cope-77

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7734137
> 
> Forgot to post this but you guys ever seen flying squirrels ? Saw 6 on Monday first time I’ve ever seen them cool as hell to see them gliding around. Knox co. Btw


I was a whipper snapper the first time I seen them. Me and a buddy had built a wooden stand for the season to hunt out of. First sit in the stand of the year for me and I seen squirrels coming out of a hole about 15’ above me. First one jumps and **** it started sailing right at me. Never seen anything like that before. I damn near jumped out of the stand!


----------



## GTO63

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Here’s one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful buck!!! Congratulations !!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Dirt Nap! Would love me a dropper too some day.


----------



## RH1

Shoot em today guys. Tomorrow looks like non stop heavy rain


----------



## bennett.fuller

Really slow here today in licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Passed on a heavy 8 at 0638 this AM. Only deer I saw.


----------



## SPLUS1

nyhunt79 said:


> I’m hunting about 30 minutes from mcconnelsville. Been very slow the last few days. Only deer so far today was a little 7 point. I did hear a buck growl at first light but it was just out of sight


 I will be hunting a little North of there starting Saturday


----------



## RH1

Nothing moving where I'm at in tuscarawas county


----------



## Tim/OH

GTO63 said:


> Stud buck Tim !!! good luck with him!


Thanks Steve 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations DN….awesome buck


Tim


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Passed on a heavy 8 at 0638 this AM. Only deer I saw.


I’m glad you’re out getting at it!


----------



## cope-77

I’ve had good daytime activity on my cams the last 2 days, big guys too. Good luck fellas.


----------



## arrow179

Lots of chasing going on! Should be really good this weekend with cold snap.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Need some expert advice this deer I only have night time pictures of do you think the cold moving in this weekend will get him moving during the day


----------



## MRey

heli-m hunter said:


> View attachment 7734741
> 
> View attachment 7734740
> Need some expert advice this deer I only have night time pictures of do you think the cold moving in this weekend will get him moving during the day


I by no means am an expert, but id find where he beds and set up while he's cruising, then have a meet and greet at first light if i wanted chance at em


----------



## heli-m hunter

MRey said:


> I by no means am an expert, but id find where he beds and set up while he's cruising, then have a meet and greet at first light if i wanted chance at em


I have a good idea where he beds at but not my property and the only pictures are middle of the night I’m hoping this weekend will get him up and around


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> This joker is going to make a mistake sooner or later…..well at least I hope
> View attachment 7734219


I wish you would quit chasing those baby deer man, and find a buck worth an arrow for a change. Sheesh.

😁


----------



## Tim/OH

heli-m hunter said:


> I have a good idea where he beds at but not my property and the only pictures are middle of the night I’m hoping this weekend will get him up and around


Mannnnnnnnn we are both in the same boat lol….I really hope this cold weather will have him on his feet during the day

The last 2 yrs only one daylight photo that I can recall

Tim


----------



## IClark

Slow here in Gallia...


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I think a lot of big deer are going to hit the dirt this weekend. Huge cold front - the first real one and on a Saturday after a 1.5 inch rain that will keep deer bedded for 12+ hours. Perfect set up. 

If I was hunting that buck above, since he beds off your property, I’d set up at the closest doe bedding area to him on your property assuming when he gets up he’ll be there first or if he’s late heading to bed, he’ll be there last.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I think a lot of big deer are going to hit the dirt this weekend. Huge cold front - the first real one and on a Saturday after a 1.5 inch rain that will keep deer bedded for 12+ hours. Perfect set up.
> 
> If I was hunting that buck above, since he beds off your property, I’d set up at the closest doe bedding area to him on your property assuming when he gets up he’ll be there first or if he’s late heading to bed, he’ll be there last.


I’ve got the doe bedding covered that’s where I have killed all my biggest bucks every picture is the same camera him coming from the same place going 15 yards past my stand up into where my does bed


----------



## heli-m hunter

Goo


Tim/OH said:


> Mannnnnnnnn we are both in the same boat lol….I really hope this cold weather will have him on his feet during the day
> 
> The last 2 yrs only one daylight photo that I can recall
> 
> Tim


 Good luck to both of us I think we need it


----------



## z7hunter11

heli-m hunter said:


> I’ve got the doe bedding covered that’s where I have killed all my biggest bucks every picture is the same camera him coming from the same place going 15 yards past my stand up into where my does bed


Sometimes them old dudes are just stubborn. Chased a nocturnal beast for 3 years and never seen him on the hoof in daylight. Definitely frustrating.


----------



## pbuck

Just found out I’ve been hunting a ghost deer. He was killed a couple weeks ago about a mile away from where I got his pics.


----------



## IClark

pbuck said:


> Just found out I’ve been hunting a ghost deer. He was killed a couple weeks ago about a mile away from where I got his pics.


That stinks. But at least you know now.


----------



## cope-77

pbuck said:


> Just found out I’ve been hunting a ghost deer. He was killed a couple weeks ago about a mile away from where I got his pics.


Damnit! That sucks, but the hunt goes on man.


----------



## pbuck

IClark said:


> That stinks. But at least you know now.


Yeah. It’s bittersweet but now I won’t be passing up something I’d normally shoot.


----------



## Tim/OH

heli-m hunter said:


> Goo
> 
> Good luck to both of us I think we need it


Yeah man we both definitely need it…good luck to you too

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Nothing moving where I'm at in tuscarawas county


Until it hit noon lol….congratulations sir that’s a big old joker

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Ron will be posting soon….he killed a stud earlier


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I have pics but I will let him post them….


Tim


----------



## heli-m hunter

pbuck said:


> Just found out I’ve been hunting a ghost deer. He was killed a couple weeks ago about a mile away from where I got his pics. [emoji22]


That’s what I was worried about with the one I have on camera hadn’t seen pictures for 2 weeks


----------



## Tim/OH

Looks like it might be a no go tomorrow smh

70-80% rain all morning until dark

Tim


----------



## RH1

I managed a good one mid day today. 
Sat all morning with 0 movement. At noon my son and I had decided it would be a long lunch break. At 1205 I was just about to start packing up when I heard running and grunting. A small 8 chased a doe by and seconds later more grunting and this guy came down the hill. I stopped him at 23yds





















and the rest is history. I shot thos buck in the exact same spot ,standing on the same scrape as last year's. Double Lung Shot with a buzzcut and he was down in 60yds.


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> I managed a good one mid day today.
> Sat all morning with 0 movement. At noon my son and I had decided it would be a long lunch break. At 1205 I was just about to start packing up when I heard running and grunting. A small 8 chased a doe by and seconds later more grunting and this guy came down the hill. I stopped him at 23yds
> View attachment 7734898
> View attachment 7734899
> View attachment 7734900
> and the rest is history. I shot thos buck in the exact same spot ,standing on the same scrape as last year's. Double Lung Shot with a buzzcut and he was down in 60yds.


Wow, stud is right. Congrats!


----------



## z7hunter11

RH1 said:


> I managed a good one mid day today.
> Sat all morning with 0 movement. At noon my son and I had decided it would be a long lunch break. At 1205 I was just about to start packing up when I heard running and grunting. A small 8 chased a doe by and seconds later more grunting and this guy came down the hill. I stopped him at 23yds
> View attachment 7734898
> View attachment 7734899
> View attachment 7734900
> and the rest is history. I shot thos buck in the exact same spot ,standing on the same scrape as last year's. Double Lung Shot with a buzzcut and he was down in 60yds.


That’s a stud bud, congrats! Have a couple crab claws myself


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice RH1, congratulations


----------



## bennett.fuller

RH1 said:


> I managed a good one mid day today.
> Sat all morning with 0 movement. At noon my son and I had decided it would be a long lunch break. At 1205 I was just about to start packing up when I heard running and grunting. A small 8 chased a doe by and seconds later more grunting and this guy came down the hill. I stopped him at 23yds
> View attachment 7734898
> View attachment 7734899
> View attachment 7734900
> and the rest is history. I shot thos buck in the exact same spot ,standing on the same scrape as last year's. Double Lung Shot with a buzzcut and he was down in 60yds.


Congratulations. Awesome buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

RH1 said:


> I managed a good one mid day today.
> Sat all morning with 0 movement. At noon my son and I had decided it would be a long lunch break. At 1205 I was just about to start packing up when I heard running and grunting. A small 8 chased a doe by and seconds later more grunting and this guy came down the hill. I stopped him at 23yds
> View attachment 7734898
> View attachment 7734899
> View attachment 7734900
> and the rest is history. I shot thos buck in the exact same spot ,standing on the same scrape as last year's. Double Lung Shot with a buzzcut and he was down in 60yds.


Nice buck man! Well done, anyplace… anytime right now!


----------



## cope-77

Tim/OH said:


> Until it hit noon lol….congratulations sir that’s a big old joker
> 
> Tim


You had me thinking you had connected with your stud for a minute Tim!


----------



## MRey

Good luck this weekend peeps


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Ron, awesome buck fo sho!!


----------



## Tim/OH

cope-77 said:


> You had me thinking you had connected with your stud for a minute Tim!


I wish man lol…

Tim


----------



## tyepsu

Raining here in Carroll county. They are calling for heavy rain all day. 2 to 3 inches. Decided to sleep in a bit and thought I might just take 1 day to rest relax and recharge the batteries. I do have a haybale blind at the one end of my food plot. Wondering if I should hop in it at some point today. Anyone out in this?


----------



## hdrking2003

Thank you veterans for all you have done and sacrificed for us and this country !!

Happy Veteran’s Day!!


----------



## bennett.fuller

Tim/OH said:


> I wish man lol…
> 
> Tim


Real slow yesterday very few sighting. I did manage to fill my doe tag last night. Taking today off to fine tune some stands and to re-charge. Good luck everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightlinger

pbuck said:


> Yeah. It’s bittersweet but now I won’t be passing up something I’d normally shoot.


At least you were lucky enough to find the picture. Most keep chasing ghosts for years.


----------



## MRey

Other nice looking buck on camera for you guys


----------



## Tim/OH

Only deer I seen yesterday evening was that main frame 10 with the split g2 and big kicker coming off his base yesterday around 5:30…..he was missing a big chunk of his main beam from fighting, it was there the day before lol….I wish I could have seen that fight I bet it was epic

Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Until it hit noon lol….congratulations sir that’s a big old joker
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim.. that stand is magical in November!


----------



## cjcg7980

Got it done in Meigs night before last , action has been great last couple days


----------



## tyepsu

Wow that's a beauty!! 

With this heavy rain, I decided to take a drive to public land and swap 2 sd cards on cameras. About half a mile up the road I saw a few doe feeding in the field and looked over and saw this guy. Not the best quality pic, but he is a stud. Hope he makes his way towards me this weekend .


----------



## hdrking2003

cjcg7980 said:


> Got it done in Meigs night before last , action has been great last couple days
> View attachment 7735285
> View attachment 7735293


Wow, another great buck goes down! Congrats! 

Seems like this thread is really lighting up recently. Can’t wait to get out there the next few days!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cjcg7980 said:


> Got it done in Meigs night before last , action has been great last couple days
> View attachment 7735285
> View attachment 7735293


Is this near Carpenter by chance? I have seen one similar near there. Anyhoo Congratulations on a beauty!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Anyone know if Sharon @ Wood Road is still cutting deer? Athens County


----------



## Tim/OH

cjcg7980 said:


> Got it done in Meigs night before last , action has been great last couple days
> View attachment 7735285
> View attachment 7735293


Congrats man, but we need a short story of some sort lol…..was he chasing or just cruising through

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Another stud goes down I love them brows

Tim


----------



## RH1

cjcg7980 said:


> Got it done in Meigs night before last , action has been great last couple days
> View attachment 7735285
> View attachment 7735293


What a buck!!! Awesome job man congratulations!!


----------



## ForestPhantom

In Bryan Ohio today through Monday. Have seen 6 bucks all chasing girls hard. Nice 8 I passed up and a giant 10 I couldn’t get stopped. It’s on where I’m hanging.


----------



## jace

Hunted in noble, from 5-11, farm was dead all week


----------



## cjcg7980

Sorry guys, I was hunting in a hardwood saddle and in the middle of the saddle is a small round grass field, really small and every year the bucks scrape all around its edges. The problem is the field is not ours, and usually the bucks do not come on our side. By the grace of God this buck came down the hill, made a scrape put on a show and suddenly turned and came to me on a rope, stopped on his own at 16 yds and gave me a perfect broadside shot.
I guess the buck fever got me a little, I shot a little forward but evidently hit an artery, I’ve been hunting all my life and never seen a blood trail like this. He ran through the little field and tipped over 70 yds away. God is good


----------



## vtarcher75

Tactacam at my stand sais I made the right decision staying dry today...The guilt though is real....🤔


----------



## Green/OH

vtarcher75 said:


> Tactacam at my stand sais I made the right decision staying dry today...The guilt though is real....🤔


Mine have been dead as well but I’ll be out in the morning gonna try to hang out most of the day


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

cjcg7980 said:


> Got it done in Meigs night before last , action has been great last couple days
> View attachment 7735285
> View attachment 7735293


What a beauty.


----------



## Doinfire08

RH1 said:


> I managed a good one mid day today.
> Sat all morning with 0 movement. At noon my son and I had decided it would be a long lunch break. At 1205 I was just about to start packing up when I heard running and grunting. A small 8 chased a doe by and seconds later more grunting and this guy came down the hill. I stopped him at 23yds
> View attachment 7734898
> View attachment 7734899
> View attachment 7734900
> and the rest is history. I shot thos buck in the exact same spot ,standing on the same scrape as last year's. Double Lung Shot with a buzzcut and he was down in 60yds.


Congrats RH1! He’s a stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Off to the tree. Cams have been busy over nite here in Meigs.


----------



## pbuck

I’m up in Monroe. Busted up a bunch of turkeys off the roost right by my stand and they let the whole hollow know.  the little run in the bottom of the hollow sounds like a raging river. Lol!


----------



## IrishHunter1

Really slow morning, kinda surprised.


----------



## zjung

IrishHunter1 said:


> Really slow morning, kinda surprised.


Same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

IrishHunter1 said:


> Really slow morning, kinda surprised.


Here too. I thought this morning would be the one. It can all change in a minute though.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Ghost town here. No sightings so far for two of us.


----------



## l8_apexer

Zip. Really surprised


----------



## pbuck

Lol I’m looking at this thread and look down and this guy is walking right to me. As I said it only takes a minute. Lol! 










He walked by my cam.


----------



## pbuck

Now this guy is right below me.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Started raining so I’m out 4 now. One smal, buck @ 0640 and two twin fawns @0830. Slow but I saw deer.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

I-O


----------



## cday34

Have seen 15 so far in Knox, 7 bucks. Passed on a 140” 10 pt. There are 2 big boys hanging around that I hope to get a chance at. Most of the does have been running for their lives.


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county.

Was in the stand 0620-12. Didn't dress for the weather.
Saw a small 4 or 6 point a little after 7.
Had two spine in the field eating/pushing about 0800.
Had a small 8 cruise by about 0945. 

No does, no chasing.

Couldn't tough it out, called it quits.


----------



## pbuck

The Phantom said:


> Licking county.
> 
> Was in the stand 0620-12. Didn't dress for the weather.
> Saw a small 4 or 6 point a little after 7.
> Had two spine in the field eating/pushing about 0800.
> Had a small 8 cruise by about 0945.
> 
> No does, no chasing.
> 
> Couldn't tough it out, called it quits.


Man it was colder than I thought too. It started raining pretty hard around noon so I baled too. Waiting on that Booner to walk by one of my cams just to make it worse.


----------



## RH1

Sounds like a cold tough day out there for you guys. I have been In my barn most of the afternoon listening to the radio and processing my buck from Thursday. Man I would have thought this thread would have went crazy today after the rain and the temperature drop. Hopefully tomorrow for everyone, good luck guys!


----------



## The Phantom

I expected a ton of activity, but it wasn't where I was.
Maybe next week!


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> Sounds like a cold tough day out there for you guys. I have been In my barn most of the afternoon listening to the radio and processing my buck from Thursday. Man I would have thought this thread would have went crazy today after the rain and the temperature drop. Hopefully tomorrow for everyone, good luck guys!


Hasn’t really been cold yet this season. 40 deg. still feels like 20 [emoji3063] lol!


----------



## RH1

My son has been in the stand all but 1 hour today and has seen 1 small buck at 7am


----------



## The Phantom

I hope someone who stuck it out all day gets one. They deserve it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I went back in at 1400. Saw 3 bucks and two does. One 6 pt was tending a doe < 50 yards from me for 2 hours. I was cold and I dressed for it. Back at it in the AM. MEIGS


----------



## jhiggs1216

Saw 3 bucks and several does in Crawford County today.


----------



## cday34

cday34 said:


> Have seen 15 so far in Knox, 7 bucks. Passed on a 140” 10 pt. There are 2 big boys hanging around that I hope to get a chance at. Most of the does have been running for their lives.
> 
> ended up seeing 31 deer total and 14 bucks. Best day I have ever had. 5 of the bucks were really solid. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## z7hunter11

I hung until after 12. Mainly rain/sleet in highland county. They were super active early, then the rain hit. I had planned on an all dayer. Left soaked, frozen and bummed. I have Monday and Tuesday off then it’s back to work. Doubt I pass another tweener though. Good luck ya’ll


----------



## pbuck

Sounds like you need help, cday . [emoji2325] [emoji1787]


----------



## cday34

pbuck said:


> Sounds like you need help, cday . [emoji2325] [emoji1787]


I was covered up all day! Was in Monroe County Monday-Thursday and it was rough hunting. One guy in our group of 5 killed a decent 10 pt but overall it was a very poor week of hunting.


----------



## pbuck

cday34 said:


> I was covered up all day! Was in Monroe County Monday-Thursday and it was rough hunting. One guy in our group of 5 killed a decent 10 pt but overall it was a very poor week of hunting.


I’m not seeing many deer either. More bucks than does actually. You saw more today than I have all year.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I hope someone who stuck it out all day gets one. They deserve it.


Did an all day sit today, 3 hrs of which was in the 30 degree rain, sleet and wet snow. Not fun. Saw 10 different bucks, but all together they probably didn’t add up to 900” of antler lol. Zero does all day. Gonna pull a noon- dark sit tomorrow. Hoping for better results. Was in SE Knox today. Not sure if I’ll be in Knox or Richland tomorrow. May flip a coin.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Oh nothing like having a 160"+ big boy chase a doe in to 20 yards from me. He stopped at 42 yards. Stood there for 10 mins perfectly (and I mean perfectly) broadside trying to figure out why the doe stopped and snorted as she passed directly downwind of me. She turned and went into the woods behind me and he broke off of her and slowly walked about 600 yards back across the cornfield to the neighboring woodlot where he came from. This wasn't his first rodeo and he shook his tail (at me) the whole way back across the field.

Neither the buck or doe stepped foot on my property. What an awesome encounter!


----------



## pbuck

In a quandary here. 

Got a pic of one of my shooters @ 6am. He’s on the trail I have to walk in on. I hung out in the truck waiting on daylight so I didn’t just blunder right into him walking to my stand in the dark. 

Now, it’s snowing pretty hard so there’s no way pack my heavy clothes to the stand without getting soaked from the snow.No way I can walk down into that hollow fully dressed and not sweat my butt off either. Just going to sit it out for awhile till the snow stops and I can sneak in. 

Smh


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.
Make sure you post pics!




pbuck said:


> In a quandary here.
> 
> Got a pic of one of my shooters @ 6am. He’s on the trail I have to walk in on. I hung out in the truck waiting on daylight so I didn’t just blunder right into him walking to my stand in the dark.
> 
> Now, it’s snowing pretty hard so there’s no way pack my heavy clothes to the stand without getting soaked from the snow.No way I can walk down into that hollow fully dressed and not sweat my butt off either. Just going to sit it out for awhile till the snow stops and I can sneak in.
> 
> Smh


----------



## IrishHunter1

Had two little 6 pts cruise by 15 min apart around 7:30…on a mission.


----------



## Green/OH

Checking in from knox I’m up slow start to the morning. All day sit yesterday just to fill my other doe tag at last light. lots of chasing and bucks nothing with much size. Tough sit with the weather that came through


----------



## pbuck

Same wide 8 that came by yesterday just ran past hot on a doe.


----------



## pbuck

Little 6 just walked circles around me with his nose to the ground.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Heading in for an afternoon sit. Meigs. Cams we’re on fire all nite


----------



## cday34

Talk about the flip of a switch. Only saw a doe and fawn this morning and a doe being chased by the neighbors dog….don’t know what happened to all the deer from yesterday??


----------



## Tim/OH

Yesterday evening seen 5 does and the split g2 buck with the broken main beam, he was pushing them around a little bit….also had a small buck walk directly under me. Went out this morning and didn’t see anything, except for when I was driving home…a doe and 130ish 8 crossed in front of me


Tim


----------



## Green/OH

Morning was completely dead up for the evening sit


----------



## hdrking2003

Cold with a perfect WNW wind this afternoon in southern Richland. Bumped a couple yearling does on the way in just before 1pm. Feels like there should be deer running everywhere tonight, but we’ll see. Good luck everyone, stay safe.


----------



## Green/OH

I know this is not a review thread obviously but… if you guys haven’t tried out these rechargeable hand warmers they are unbelievable. I grabbed two occopa brand off Amazon and they are worth every penny and my hands have been toasty all season thus far. Last all day long as well


----------



## jason03

Green/OH said:


> I know this is not a review thread obviously but… if you guys haven’t tried out these rechargeable hand warmers they are unbelievable. I grabbed two occopa brand off Amazon and they are worth every penny and my hands have been toasty all season thus far. Last all day long as well


Was looking at those, how long have you had yours ? I was wondering letting them set around in the warm months if that effects the integrity of the batteries ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey

I have some muddy brand ones from sams club that work as battery banks, and on full heat ive gotten almost 6.5 hours a charge(which is way to hot for me anyway) while charging my phone. I had them for almost 1.5 years now


----------



## Green/OH

jason03 said:


> Was looking at those, how long have you had yours ? I was wondering letting them set around in the warm months if that effects the integrity of the batteries ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only had them a couple months so couldn’t answer ya on that. I wouldn’t think so ? But that’s a very uneducated guess lol. If they do hold up though huge win


----------



## Green/OH

we got it done fellas


----------



## pbuck

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7736524
> 
> we got it done fellas


Awesome buck!! Congrats buddy!


----------



## cday34

11 does tonight and 0 bucks. Deer huntin doesn’t make sense sometimes..


----------



## savageshowcattle

Same for me - does in groups and singles all evening. Not a single buck showed up for the party. Highland Co,


----------



## RH1

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7736524
> 
> we got it done fellas


Great job man!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7736524
> 
> we got it done fellas


Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## doug_andrea

Green/OH said:


> I know this is not a review thread obviously but… if you guys haven’t tried out these rechargeable hand warmers they are unbelievable. I grabbed two occopa brand off Amazon and they are worth every penny and my hands have been toasty all season thus far. Last all day long as well


I bought a different brand off Amazon last year and love it! Have also worn a heated vest a couple times this year and it's amazing... don't need so many layers.

Anybody have heated socks that they like?

Sounds like I've become quite a pansy... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Woods were on fire for me tonight. Saw 6 different bucks and 14 does. Two great chases in the last hour. No shot on bucks presented themselves. Back at it in the AM. My feet froze tonight.


----------



## doug_andrea

You guys have put down some awesome bucks this week. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I think I’ll be breaking out the heater body suit in the AM.


----------



## pbuck

I can’t go tomorrow but I’m getting the IWOM ready.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Green!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Going in for a morning sit. Had an absolute stud show on cam overnight for the first time. GL all….


----------



## swelms22

If, I can get out of bed after this shift early enough, I’ll be taking down a few cams, moving a couple and possibly sitting for a doe this evening. 

Cams have been dead as far as buck movement


----------



## bennett.fuller

Still hunting hard! Enjoying these cooler temps. Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Saw four different bucks yesterday, one was chasing to fawns around. Had some decent 8 points cruise by my tree a few times but I think the bigger bucks are locked down with a doe.


----------



## hdrking2003

Last night was a weird one for deer movement on a farm that is usually pretty predictable. Had a couple small bucks pushing a few does, and the only shot opps were on a couple buttons and yearling does. Getting off of work early today, and probably another day or two this week, to see what I can see. Bout ready to go from "buck hunting", back to "first available hunting" real soon.


----------



## z7hunter11

Active morning in highland county. I’ve seen several, but all around this guys size. C’mon bigguns…


----------



## Tim/OH

doug_andrea said:


> I bought a different brand off Amazon last year and love it! Have also worn a heated vest a couple times this year and it's amazing... don't need so many layers.
> 
> Anybody have heated socks that they like?
> 
> Sounds like I've become quite a pansy...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Snow deer heated socks off Amazon is what I bought this yr, because my other ones quit working

These have the heating element on top and bottom

No pansy man you just tired of cold feet like me lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

They work good Tim?


----------



## pbuck

Lol! I’ve spent 1/2 the morning looking at heated socks and insoles. I have my torso covered but my feet are my kryptonite.


----------



## Green/OH

I’ve seen rabers pop up a lot in this thread. Anyone have a recommendation on what to get ? Never been there and gonna have quite a bit of chunk meat to use up. Bylers is where I usually get sticks made. How do they compare for anyone that has tried both?


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> I’ve seen rabers pop up a lot in this thread. Anyone have a recommendation on what to get ? Never been there and gonna have quite a bit of chunk meat to use up. Bylers is where I usually get sticks made. How do they compare for anyone that has tried both?


Highly recommend the snack sticks, trail bologna w/hot pepper cheese(the best there is IMO), brats w/"Raber's favorite" seasoning, and their pre made 1/4lb burger patties w/"Raber's favorite" seasoning. Sorry, never had anything from Byler's though. Assuming they're Amish too, given the last name, so I bet they're comparable.


----------



## Green/OH

Thanks man I’m gonna take some meat down and give a few things a try I keep hearing about their sticks and bologna.


----------



## hdrking2003

They do the bologna and sticks in like 35-40lb increments FYI. They’ll add pork fat to your bulk burger too which makes it about perfect for the grill, etc. Also, They do a helluva good job of Euro mounts with a nice board too for like $100-$110 , if you’re considering that. As nice, if not nicer than any I’ve had done at a taxi.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Green/OH said:


> I’ve seen rabers pop up a lot in this thread. Anyone have a recommendation on what to get ? Never been there and gonna have quite a bit of chunk meat to use up. Bylers is where I usually get sticks made. How do they compare for anyone that has tried both?


Mine too. I saw those Tim spoke of on Amazon last night. Here they are.. https://smile.amazon.com/SNOW-DEER-...4-4bf5-b37d-df40f90aa24a&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mi


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> They work good Tim?


So far so good….


Tim


----------



## pbuck

I couldn’t hunt today  but this is the first time I’ve been getting pics of bucks throughout last night and all day today. My 2 cams have been lit up. None of my two shooters but every other buck I know of seem to be on the move. Lots of chasing it looks like.


----------



## z7hunter11

Not the one I set out for. Passed on 2 bigger ones on the 2nd and 3rd. But it’s back to work tomorrow. I’ll focus on KY property for rest of season. This dude had a broken G3, broken brow tine and broken leg but was still out searching for Hot doe’s. Stud in my book!


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats!


----------



## RH1

Nice job z7, great looking buck


----------



## Tbass3574

Congrats Z7, Washington county first day of the rutcation today my dad saw 6 different bucks and I saw 5, no shooters but lots of fawns by themselves and very skittish does, good sign, going to get a little wet tomorrow good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdeanh88

Got pics of cruising buck all day


----------



## pbuck

Jdeanh88 said:


> Got pics of cruising buck all day


Funny. My buddy in Michigan said the same thing. Like myself, it’s First day he’s had all day action on his cams.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations Z7


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats z7!!


----------



## Jdmcguire1987

Bucks grunting and chasing before sunrise this morning. Had two does come in at 730 very skittish should be a good day in Warren county


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

I was able to get one done in Millersburg yesterday. I did an all day sit and after seeing several smaller bucks and a couple does I caught this 10pt out cruising 4:30pm. Watched him come down off a ridge. Kept waiting for him to turn left or right and skirt me but he kept coming as if I called my dog. He got to about 15 yards facing straight on. I was at full draw having a stand off with him for what seemed like three minutes. He then stepped to his right and I mouth bleated at him. He stood there at 15 yards broadside like you imagine in your head while sitting in the stand for hours not seeing anything. Sent a Shwacker 4 blade fixed head through him. I went about 60 yards. I have been grinding since opening day and while I was hoping for a "Monster" this one was the best I have seen while on stand. Blessed to have a good friend that lets me chase deer on his land. I have been checking this thread daily and enjoy seeing everyone posting their sightings and successes. I will still be checking in and wish all of you still grinding best of luck. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Green/OH

Congrats! Perfect shot.


----------



## z7hunter11

Jdmcguire1987 said:


> Bucks grunting and chasing before sunrise this morning. Had two does come in at 730 very skittish should be a good day in Warren county


I’ve never heard as much grunting as I did yesterday at dawn. It was insane! Had 2 decent bucks running together grunting. They were a tag team.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

B tucky BowHntr said:


> I was able to get one done in Millersburg yesterday. I did an all day sit and after seeing several smaller bucks and a couple does I caught this 10pt out cruising 4:30pm. Watched him come down off a ridge. Kept waiting for him to turn left or right and skirt me but he kept coming as if I called my dog. He got to about 15 yards facing straight on. I was at full draw having a stand off with him for what seemed like three minutes. He then stepped to his right and I mouth bleated at him. He stood there at 15 yards broadside like you imagine in your head while sitting in the stand for hours not seeing anything. Sent a Shwacker 4 blade fixed head through him. I went about 60 yards. I have been grinding since opening day and while I was hoping for a "Monster" this one was the best I have seen while on stand. Blessed to have a good friend that lets me chase deer on his land. I have been checking this thread daily and enjoy seeing everyone posting their sightings and successes. I will still be checking in and wish all of you still grinding best of luck. Thanks for reading.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7737500
> 
> View attachment 7737501


Congratulations


----------



## pbuck

New buck showed up last night. I guess he wanted to be sure I knew he was around cause he went by both of my cams in 40 minutes. Hoping something shows up before the rain starts.


----------



## swelms22

Just had a goofy rack buck and this tank walk thru.


----------



## The Phantom

Was out the last 4 hours in Licking county yesterday.
Had a small 8 point walk out of the woods where I had planned on walking in. We watched each other for a few minutes then he left.
Saw three does between 4:30 and dark. No chasing, no bucks.


----------



## zjung

After a really tough rut, I was able to tag this 10 pointer yesterday. I’ve spent the last 11 days in the stand and only seen one other shooter. The two main farms we hunt are still loaded with standing corn, so I think that has a lot to do with it. I’m super pleased with this guy and my daughter loves it! What it’s all about!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Congrats Zjung! Nice shot placement. Bet he didn't go far.


----------



## RH1

Great looking buck Zjung, congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

KABOOM! Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat today out. Too rainy and cold to sit in a Lone Wolf.


----------



## pbuck

Congrats Zjung

Yesterday was all day action on my cams. Mostly dinks but consistent. 

Today, nothing. No deer from my stand this morning and no pics since 3am last night. ???


----------



## SPLUS1

Pretty dead in the Muskingum county,nothing while on stand in two days


----------



## cday34

Still seeing lots of deer going to and coming from work. Plenty of small bucks the last 2 days, nothing of any size since the weekend.


----------



## IClark




----------



## IClark

Hoping to get it done somehow this week in Gallia county. Have yet to have a shooter closer than 70 yards this season.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well done to everyone on a some nice bucks in the past 36 hours.


----------



## hdrking2003

zjung said:


> After a really tough rut, I was able to tag this 10 pointer yesterday. I’ve spent the last 11 days in the stand and only seen one other shooter. The two main farms we hunt are still loaded with standing corn, so I think that has a lot to do with it. I’m super pleased with this guy and my daughter loves it! What it’s all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic, lol. Her face is priceless. Congrats man!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Gonna be gusty today but I’m going to give it a go this afternoon after I install 30 ft of drainage culvert. GL to those of us still hunting.


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> Lol! I’ve spent 1/2 the morning looking at heated socks and insoles. I have my torso covered but my feet are my kryptonite.


Well, not to turn the thread into SockTalk lol, I ordered 2 pairs of these. They were on sale for $85 a pair if you bought 2 pr. Figured two sets of batteries and a pair to wash and a pair to wear would be nicer than just one set. I had to order directly from the company since Large were OOS on Amazon. 









"Sequoia" Heated Socks - Unisex - One Pack


ORORO heated socks for men & women. Keep your feet & toes warm & comfortable all day long in any cold weather. Mid-calf socks for indoor & outdoor activities. Best warming performance with quality heating elements.




www.ororowear.com


----------



## Green/OH

Once you give those socks a run let us know how they do I’ve been eyeballing some heated socks as well


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

We got a tag on the 10 we’ve been after a few days ago! I almost had a shot on him as he skirted me at 35 yds but never got the opening I needed through the limbs. Got a call from my nephew hunting with me 30 min later, but on the other side of the street (about 3/4 mile apart) that he just hit one and it was way bigger than the 10. All excited we tracked the deer to his death bed to realize it was the 10 I had at me 30 minutes earlier Lol. His biggest buck so far and super happy for him! (Muskingum Co.)


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Gonna be gusty today but I’m going to give it a go this afternoon after I install 30 ft of drainage culvert. GL to those of us still hunting.


GL! 

I’ll be out this afternoon too. Trying to stay optimistic that one of my good bucks will show in the daylight but it’s not looking that way. My standards are going to start reducing by next week. I need sausage meat.


----------



## IClark

Most of my bucks are nocturnal.


----------



## SPLUS1

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> We got a tag on the 10 we’ve been after a few days ago! I almost had a shot on him as he skirted me at 35 yds but never got the opening I needed through the limbs. Got a call from my nephew hunting with me, but on the other side of the street (about 3/4 mile apart) that he just hit one and it was way bigger than the 10. All excited we tracked the deer to his death bed to realize it was the 10 I had at me 30 minutes earlier Lol. His biggest buck so far and super happy for him! (Muskingum Co.)
> View attachment 7738284
> View attachment 7738287


That's a nice deer and more than I saw in Muskingum so far today


----------



## bennett.fuller

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> We got a tag on the 10 we’ve been after a few days ago! I almost had a shot on him as he skirted me at 35 yds but never got the opening I needed through the limbs. Got a call from my nephew hunting with me, but on the other side of the street (about 3/4 mile apart) that he just hit one and it was way bigger than the 10. All excited we tracked the deer to his death bed to realize it was the 10 I had at me 30 minutes earlier Lol. His biggest buck so far and super happy for him! (Muskingum Co.)
> View attachment 7738284
> View attachment 7738287


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Me and my oldest boy have been up inthe buckeye state and hunting since Sunday. It’s been slooooooowwww on our lease in Athens and Hocking where we are.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Cherokeearrowhead said:


> We got a tag on the 10 we’ve been after a few days ago! I almost had a shot on him as he skirted me at 35 yds but never got the opening I needed through the limbs. Got a call from my nephew hunting with me 30 min later, but on the other side of the street (about 3/4 mile apart) that he just hit one and it was way bigger than the 10. All excited we tracked the deer to his death bed to realize it was the 10 I had at me 30 minutes earlier Lol. His biggest buck so far and super happy for him! (Muskingum Co.)
> View attachment 7738284
> View attachment 7738287


Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> GL!
> 
> I’ll be out this afternoon too. Trying to stay optimistic that one of my good bucks will show in the daylight but it’s not looking that way. My standards are going to start reducing by next week. I need sausage meat.


GL to you as well


----------



## pbuck

Sitting on the scrape where I’ve had all my cam action. Hopefully one of my bigger bucks will check in on it before o dark thirty.


----------



## Tim/OH

zjung said:


> After a really tough rut, I was able to tag this 10 pointer yesterday. I’ve spent the last 11 days in the stand and only seen one other shooter. The two main farms we hunt are still loaded with standing corn, so I think that has a lot to do with it. I’m super pleased with this guy and my daughter loves it! What it’s all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations man…

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t hunt yesterday and I am not hunting today….the buck that has the split g2 who is missing a piece of his main beam, now is missing a browtine, he has been so active during daylight

Today I had a pic of a buck around 11:00am, couldn’t tell which buck it was but it was at least a 3 yr old

I will be back out tomorrow…also mink season will be here soon 😉

Tim


----------



## RH1

Any action guys? I was going to doe hunt tonight but decided to stay in


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Does everywhere! No bucks in sight for a couple days now except @ night. Meigs Co.


----------



## pbuck

A big zero for me. That’s a better morning spot but I just thought I’d change it up a little. My cams have been slow for a couple days.


----------



## Tim/OH

Cams were on fire all night

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice 8 that will be a stud next yr


----------



## IClark

Cams have been crazy past 2 out of 3 nights almost every shooter on camera. Sitting in this wind and snow in Gallia right now🥶


----------



## Tim/OH

New bucks…


----------



## zjung

Bucks were moving good on my cameras last night as well. Seems like they’re back out there looking for that last opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLUS1

1 small buck from the stand today,does in every field tonight with no horns in sight


----------



## pbuck

I hate these cell cams. 

This guy walked my trail in above me but didn’t come down the hill towards me in my stand. 










My scrape cam where my blind is had had action all morning. Of course I’m across the ridge. Nothing big but it would have been better than freezing while watching squirrels lol! 







































I think I’d rather be blissful in ignorance.


----------



## pbuck

Going to go grab a stand and try to find a tree on that trail above my other stand. Been lot more traffic than normal for some reason . My guess is the neighbor just started his feeder up in prep for the upcoming gun season.


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> I hate these cell cams.
> 
> This guy walked my trail in above me but didn’t come down the hill towards me in my stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scrape cam where my blind is had had action all morning. Of course I’m across the ridge. Nothing big but it would have been better than freezing while watching squirrels lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I’d rather be blissful in ignorance.


This is one of the reasons I sold all of my cams and went the blissful ignorance route a few years ago. I do miss having them some times, then I see posts like this that bring back bad memories lol.


----------



## Green/OH

I should sell my cams off and be done as well. I passed a deer in October bigger than the one I killed in November just because I knew of what I had on camera in the area. Chances are they are dead or somewhere else by now anyhow. I do like running cams but I’ve found they are making to many decisions for me which is not ideal


----------



## z7hunter11

I went on a 4 year stretch of not killing a buck because I had bigger ones on cam. Found myself being miserable. If you own 300 acres and there’s plenty of food and bedding, I fully understand letting them grow. But my 3 spots are about 250 acres combined. With hunters on every side who don’t care about age. So my philosophy from here on out, if it will make me happy, I’m gonna kill it. Completely changed my mindset this year.


----------



## Green/OH

It’s been a 4 year stretch of no bucks for me as well for exactly that reason. My mindset must have changed after I passed one that would have made me completely happy to take. It’s not the cams fault obviously but knowing bigger deer are in the area is without a doubt the reason I’ve held out. Putting too much emphasis on inches when that’s not what it’s supposed to be about.


----------



## IClark

Jumped the shooter we're after on my bro in laws place. Man this seasons been rough. Guess I'm due for a tough one.


----------



## pbuck

I enjoy the challenge of setting my cams in places that I think I’ll get pics and then actually getting them. It’s almost like hunting. I don’t throw corn out, I find a scrape or trail intersection and scout out locations like I would for hanging a stand. I find it gratifying to know my woodsmanship skills are working. 

It’s my first year with the cell cams. With the old cams I mainly used them for inventory. Just so I’d know what’s around. Now I’m making more decisions based on the real time info and so far I’m not very good at it. They’re causing more anxiety trying to plot my next move. 

And yes, I’ve passed up a couple of bucks because I know there are larger ones out there. I probably would still do that if I were using my old cams and had pics of them though. 

Come next week my standards are lowering. I need meat for my sausages more than I need antlers for my wall. Lol! 

Any who, I nixxed the stand set up and am now sitting in my blind on the scrape because, well, all the action on my cam said to.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am holding out cams or no. Last nice buck I killed was NOV 24th and he was rutting hard and chasing a doe.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Back up a tree I go.


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Back up a tree I go.


Is it just me or does it seem like we’re the only guys in Ohio who haven’t killed one yet. Lol 

Good luck!


----------



## swelms22

Just had a slammer 4-5yr old return since mid October. Looks like they’re making that last seek before hunkering down.


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m killing something big this evening 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Speaking of cams I forgot to bring new batteries for it smh…..first time I’ve had to change batteries since feb/march 

Tim


----------



## z7hunter11




----------



## pbuck

Had a close encounter with my #1 chasing a doe. Coming right out the trail to me but she bailed out over into the hollow about 35 yds before they got to me. Now I’m shivering like I don’t have a stitch of clothes on lol!!


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Congrats to everyone who has taken their deer and good luck to all who are still at it!

Was blessed to take this one Sunday morning. Most incredible rutting action I have seen in a long, long time! 

Had a big 8 chasing a doe in circles for 15 minutes in the CRP by my stand. Drew on him 7 times and never got a shot. Then heard grunting and this deer slow walked over towards them. The 8 point hunkered down and wanted nothing to do with this one. This one circled through the 6 ft tall CRP trying to locate her for probably 5 minutes. I drew twice on him thinking I would get the shot but not quite. 
I was getting cold and my legs were shaking so much I decided I would shoot sitting down. He made another loop searching for her and I was thinking PLLEEASE give me a shot and he circled just a little closer toward me. I bleated to stop him and pulled through the shot. Went 30 yards and piled up.

Very happy to have taken him. Recovering from major back surgery this year but was determined to hunt. I cherish every time out.

Also for guys wondering about lighter poundage bows, I am shooting 56# and got a complete pass through with arrow buried in the ground.


----------



## Green/OH

That’s a brute man congrats!


----------



## Bisch

Awesome buck H4E!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Thank you- I am blessed


----------



## RH1

Hunter4Ever said:


> Congrats to everyone who has taken their deer and good luck to all who are still at it!
> 
> Was blessed to take this one Sunday morning. Most incredible rutting action I have seen in a long, long time!
> 
> Had a big 8 chasing a doe in circles for 15 minutes in the CRP by my stand. Drew on him 7 times and never got a shot. Then heard grunting and this deer slow walked over towards them. The 8 point hunkered down and wanted nothing to do with this one. This one circled through the 6 ft tall CRP trying to locate her for probably 5 minutes. I drew twice on him thinking I would get the shot but not quite.
> I was getting cold and my legs were shaking so much I decided I would shoot sitting down. He made another loop searching for her and I was thinking PLLEEASE give me a shot and he circled just a little closer toward me. I bleated to stop him and pulled through the shot. Went 30 yards and piled up.
> 
> Very happy to have taken him. Recovering from major back surgery this year but was determined to hunt. I cherish every time out.
> 
> Also for guys wondering about lighter poundage bows, I am shooting 56# and got a complete pass through with arrow buried in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 7739333
> 
> View attachment 7739331
> View attachment 7739344


Heck ya!!!! Great buck man, congrats


----------



## bennett.fuller

Hunter4Ever said:


> Congrats to everyone who has taken their deer and good luck to all who are still at it!
> 
> Was blessed to take this one Sunday morning. Most incredible rutting action I have seen in a long, long time!
> 
> Had a big 8 chasing a doe in circles for 15 minutes in the CRP by my stand. Drew on him 7 times and never got a shot. Then heard grunting and this deer slow walked over towards them. The 8 point hunkered down and wanted nothing to do with this one. This one circled through the 6 ft tall CRP trying to locate her for probably 5 minutes. I drew twice on him thinking I would get the shot but not quite.
> I was getting cold and my legs were shaking so much I decided I would shoot sitting down. He made another loop searching for her and I was thinking PLLEEASE give me a shot and he circled just a little closer toward me. I bleated to stop him and pulled through the shot. Went 30 yards and piled up.
> 
> Very happy to have taken him. Recovering from major back surgery this year but was determined to hunt. I cherish every time out.
> 
> Also for guys wondering about lighter poundage bows, I am shooting 56# and got a complete pass through with arrow buried in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 7739333
> 
> View attachment 7739331
> View attachment 7739344


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Hunter4Ever said:


> Congrats to everyone who has taken their deer and good luck to all who are still at it!
> 
> Was blessed to take this one Sunday morning. Most incredible rutting action I have seen in a long, long time!
> 
> Had a big 8 chasing a doe in circles for 15 minutes in the CRP by my stand. Drew on him 7 times and never got a shot. Then heard grunting and this deer slow walked over towards them. The 8 point hunkered down and wanted nothing to do with this one. This one circled through the 6 ft tall CRP trying to locate her for probably 5 minutes. I drew twice on him thinking I would get the shot but not quite.
> I was getting cold and my legs were shaking so much I decided I would shoot sitting down. He made another loop searching for her and I was thinking PLLEEASE give me a shot and he circled just a little closer toward me. I bleated to stop him and pulled through the shot. Went 30 yards and piled up.
> 
> Very happy to have taken him. Recovering from major back surgery this year but was determined to hunt. I cherish every time out.
> 
> Also for guys wondering about lighter poundage bows, I am shooting 56# and got a complete pass through with arrow buried in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 7739333
> 
> View attachment 7739331
> View attachment 7739344


Awesome buck! What county?


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Perry county


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like we’re the only guys in Ohio who haven’t killed one yet. Lol
> 
> Good luck!


Perhaps….


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunter4Ever said:


> Congrats to everyone who has taken their deer and good luck to all who are still at it!
> 
> Was blessed to take this one Sunday morning. Most incredible rutting action I have seen in a long, long time!
> 
> Had a big 8 chasing a doe in circles for 15 minutes in the CRP by my stand. Drew on him 7 times and never got a shot. Then heard grunting and this deer slow walked over towards them. The 8 point hunkered down and wanted nothing to do with this one. This one circled through the 6 ft tall CRP trying to locate her for probably 5 minutes. I drew twice on him thinking I would get the shot but not quite.
> I was getting cold and my legs were shaking so much I decided I would shoot sitting down. He made another loop searching for her and I was thinking PLLEEASE give me a shot and he circled just a little closer toward me. I bleated to stop him and pulled through the shot. Went 30 yards and piled up.
> 
> Very happy to have taken him. Recovering from major back surgery this year but was determined to hunt. I cherish every time out.
> 
> Also for guys wondering about lighter poundage bows, I am shooting 56# and got a complete pass through with arrow buried in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 7739333
> 
> View attachment 7739331
> View attachment 7739344


KABOOM! Congratulations


----------



## muzzypower

z7hunter11 said:


> I went on a 4 year stretch of not killing a buck because I had bigger ones on cam. Found myself being miserable. If you own 300 acres and there’s plenty of food and bedding, I fully understand letting them grow. But my 3 spots are about 250 acres combined. With hunters on every side who don’t care about age. So my philosophy from here on out, if it will make me happy, I’m gonna kill it. Completely changed my mindset this year.


I may need to follow that advice. Waited all season for an opportunity at 2 “target” bucks only to botch it.


----------



## z7hunter11

muzzypower said:


> I may need to follow that advice. Waited all season for an opportunity at 2 “target” bucks only to botch it.


To each their own. I get the guys who wait, gotta be rewarding when you connect. For me though hunting became a task of sorts instead of me just enjoying it. Didn’t run cameras this year at all to even look for a target buck. Still passed on several, but I was more excited with each encounter. Killed a decent 8 and was super happy. That’s the point of it all to me.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hunter4Ever said:


> Congrats to everyone who has taken their deer and good luck to all who are still at it!
> 
> Was blessed to take this one Sunday morning. Most incredible rutting action I have seen in a long, long time!
> 
> Had a big 8 chasing a doe in circles for 15 minutes in the CRP by my stand. Drew on him 7 times and never got a shot. Then heard grunting and this deer slow walked over towards them. The 8 point hunkered down and wanted nothing to do with this one. This one circled through the 6 ft tall CRP trying to locate her for probably 5 minutes. I drew twice on him thinking I would get the shot but not quite.
> I was getting cold and my legs were shaking so much I decided I would shoot sitting down. He made another loop searching for her and I was thinking PLLEEASE give me a shot and he circled just a little closer toward me. I bleated to stop him and pulled through the shot. Went 30 yards and piled up.
> 
> Very happy to have taken him. Recovering from major back surgery this year but was determined to hunt. I cherish every time out.
> 
> Also for guys wondering about lighter poundage bows, I am shooting 56# and got a complete pass through with arrow buried in the ground.
> 
> View attachment 7739333
> 
> View attachment 7739331
> View attachment 7739344



Nice heavy bruiser.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

pbuck said:


> I enjoy the challenge of setting my cams in places that I think I’ll get pics and then actually getting them. It’s almost like hunting. I don’t throw corn out, I find a scrape or trail intersection and scout out locations like I would for hanging a stand. I find it gratifying to know my woodsmanship skills are working.
> 
> It’s my first year with the cell cams. With the old cams I mainly used them for inventory. Just so I’d know what’s around. Now I’m making more decisions based on the real time info and so far I’m not very good at it. They’re causing more anxiety trying to plot my next move.
> 
> And yes, I’ve passed up a couple of bucks because I know there are larger ones out there. I probably would still do that if I were using my old cams and had pics of them though.
> 
> Come next week my standards are lowering. I need meat for my sausages more than I need antlers for my wall. Lol!
> 
> Any who, I nixxed the stand set up and am now sitting in my blind on the scrape because, well, all the action on my cam said to. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


I had 3-4 years where I watched too many hunting shows, focused on the biggest deer that wandered past the camera and passed too many deer - ending up eating tag soup. Now the cameras let me know what my expectations should be for the year - yeah neighboring bucks can cruise through but your regular locals should set the annual standard imo. And I’ve gotten better and better at seeing where the action is from the cams and quickly moving to that area - like within 12 hours - hoping to be in the right spot for the action since group of does can be hot for 24-72 hours then it’s a ghost town with that group but 400 yards away another group is hot. I’m sure I’ll still have many years where the only tag that gets filled is a doe tag but I think I get a lot of help from the cams. Those damn batteries though $$$$$$$. Guess I need to find out what cam Tim is using.


----------



## hdrking2003

z7hunter11 said:


> View attachment 7739294


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787] true story!!


----------



## Green/OH

Deer were moving good on my way in to work this morning good luck to anyone out there after them.


----------



## SPLUS1

Nothing came by me the last 2 days will be out till tues


----------



## hdrking2003

Cold, snowy, miserable morning that was interrupted for 10 mins just after 8am with 2 smaller bucks chasing a doe and grunting up a storm. Eastern Knox. Other than that, super boring 3 1/2 hours this morning. Sat out tonight to hang with the wifey, but might give er ago again in the morning. If not, I’ll sleep in and do a couple more evenings Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## RH1

Weather looks tough this weekend. 
I feel bad for the kids that have to hunt in this cold, windy crap.


----------



## Tim/OH

I’ve used cams for several yrs now, all the way back when I was building homebrews(still got one)….yes I’ve ate tag soup for many of yrs waiting for that big buck I got on cam and passed up bucks that other people would love to shoot, buttttttt even without the cam I know there are still big bucks running around simply because of the areas I hunt hold big bucks….

Spartan ghost cam….I use energizer lithium batteries, the cams also have a internal battery… so when the AA go dead the cam will still run off the internal battery for a little while until it runs out of juice….the app will show you the current internal and external voltage at all times

Sorry y’all didn’t mean to hijack the thread and talk about the cam, but dirt nap mention about the cam…so I figured I would help answer his question real quick

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Didn’t hunt today but I did rattled in a buck yesterday evening, I think it was that broken up 12….he came running down the field about 5 mins after I rattled, saw 2 does also

Not hunting in the morning


Tim


----------



## IClark

My boy got it done on a nice doe this evening. Straight through the heart with a rage hypo. I think a blind man could have followed the blood trail!


----------



## wizzkid8631

Anyone who hunts Delaware wildlife area, please PM me.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Good Luck to all Hunting this weekend. It’s Youth Gun so remember to take and wear your Orange.


----------



## tyepsu

About to head out on my property. It's breezy and windy for sure. Going to hunt back in the hardwoods in the morning and along freshly cut corn field in the evening. I've got my orange. Hopefully these brutal Temps keep the faint of heart out of the woods.


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> About to head out on my property. It's breezy and windy for sure. Going to hunt back in the hardwoods in the morning and along freshly cut corn field in the evening. I've got my orange. Hopefully these brutal Temps keep the faint of heart out of the woods.


Hope there's a good amount of youth out today. No better thing to do than take a kid hunting.


----------



## cope-77

tyepsu said:


> About to head out on my property. It's breezy and windy for sure. Going to hunt back in the hardwoods in the morning and along freshly cut corn field in the evening. I've got my orange. Hopefully these brutal Temps keep the faint of heart out of the woods.


Why would you ever hope the youth season has a poor turn out, SMH.


----------



## IClark

My niece shot this nice buck this morning. She loves this stuff! There's alot behind her families story. This is certainly better than telling her there's better things to do. Some of you guys need to take your big buck hopes and invest in the future of a child.


----------



## The Phantom

Perfect shot.
Perfect smile.




IClark said:


> My niece shot this nice buck this morning. She loves this stuff! There's alot behind her families story. This is certainly better than telling her there's better things to do. Some of you guys need to take your big buck hopes and invest in the future of a child.
> View attachment 7740354


----------



## Green/OH

IClark said:


> My niece shot this nice buck this morning. She loves this stuff! There's alot behind her families story. This is certainly better than telling her there's better things to do. Some of you guys need to take your big buck hopes and invest in the future of a child


This is awesome! Congrats to her! And trust me I can’t wait until she’s old enough.


----------



## GTO63

IClark said:


> My niece shot this nice buck this morning. She loves this stuff! There's alot behind her families story. This is certainly better than telling her there's better things to do. Some of you guys need to take your big buck hopes and invest in the future of a child.
> View attachment 7740354



Doesnt get any better than that!!!!!


----------



## SPLUS1

One of the usual suspects showed up around 8 with 3 friends with him all after a hot doe.i introduced him to my muzzy 3 blade


----------



## hdrking2003

SPLUS1 said:


> One of the usual suspects showed up around 8 with 3 friends with him all after a hot doe.i introduced him to my muzzy 3 blade


Man, look at the mass! Congrats!!


----------



## SPLUS1

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, look at the mass! Congrats!!


----------



## GTO63

SPLUS1 said:


> One of the usual suspects showed up around 8 with 3 friends with him all after a hot doe.i introduced him to my muzzy 3 blade


awesome buck!!!! Congrats!


----------



## IClark

A close friend of mine son killed today. His first ever deer.


----------



## cope-77

Well, both teams looked like $h!t today, but next week is setup to be perfect now.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> My niece shot this nice buck this morning. She loves this stuff! There's alot behind her families story. This is certainly better than telling her there's better things to do. Some of you guys need to take your big buck hopes and invest in the future of a child.
> View attachment 7740354


Very happy 2 see this! Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> A close friend of mine son killed today. His first ever deer.
> View attachment 7740741


Y’all are on em Isaac! Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

SPLUS1 said:


> One of the usual suspects showed up around 8 with 3 friends with him all after a hot doe.i introduced him to my muzzy 3 blade


Congratulations on a fine bruiser!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> Well, both teams looked like $h!t today, but next week is setup to be perfect now.


At least our poop looked better than TTUN’s.


----------



## jace

heading back tomorrow morning, I hope there seeking does late


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> At least our poop looked better than TTUN’s.


Exactly, as long as our chit is better than their chit, we’ll be good. Unfortunately I think it’s a flip of the coin.


----------



## jsh909

Congratulations to all the youth and to all the friends and family who got them out there.

Great bucks and congratulations to all you who have filled your tag. I am going to get a little less picky starting next week most likely.


----------



## Bobsfriend

If anyone happened to find a bow my son set his down in the parking lot to help a fella who’s vehicle was stuck and among the chaos left it. He’s devastated. Was his graduation present. APA Mamba 28. Any help or leads is greatly appreciated. //Found//!!


----------



## pbuck

Edit…my observation skills suck this morning. It’s a totally different buck. The middle finger reference still goes tho. 

Well between last Tuesday and today, it seems as if the nice 10 pt. running around on the farm has gotten into a tussle and broke his L2 and 3. He also hit my scrape again so apparently the bucks still have some testosterone or whatever they get flowing. 

Of course he had to walk by both my blind and my main stand while I’m in bed. If deer had middle fingers I’m sure I would have gotten one. 

Before 










After


----------



## GTO63

He looks young! or he is worn down from the rut. I am probably wrong but first pic looks like a different buck.


----------



## cope-77

pbuck said:


> Well between last Tuesday and today, it seems as if the nice 10 pt. running around on the farm has gotten into a tussle and broke his L2 and 3. He also hit my scrape again so apparently the bucks still have some testosterone or whatever they get flowing.
> 
> Of course he had to walk by both my blind and my main stand while I’m in bed. If deer had middle fingers I’m sure I would have gotten one.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Looks like a different deer to me.


----------



## pbuck

cope-77 said:


> Looks like a different deer to me.


Jeez You guys are right. The R3 is longer on this one.


----------



## cope-77

pbuck said:


> Jeez I think you’re right. The R3 is longer on this one.


His right side gave it away.


----------



## pbuck

cope-77 said:


> His right side gave it away.


lol


----------



## tyepsu

A new buck suddenly showed up on camera on a property I haven't yet hunted this year. Think I'll go after him this afternoon. Looks like someone may have shot and hit him high.


----------



## doug_andrea

Tim/OH said:


> Snow deer heated socks off Amazon is what I bought this yr, because my other ones quit working
> 
> These have the heating element on top and bottom
> 
> No pansy man you just tired of cold feet like me lol


Thanks for the sock recommendation Tim!

I see that some of them have different heat levels that can be controlled from an app on your phone. That seems like a pretty slick feature. Especially since I wear Muck boots. Seems like it would be a pain to pull pant legs up to get inside boot to change heat levels.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

cope-77 said:


> His right side gave it away.


That and the body size, first pic has a way bigger body, other two pics i am guessing he is a good 2 1/2 year old....I shot a 2 1/2 year a few years back he gross scored 142.


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> That and the body size, first pic has a way bigger body, other two pics i am guessing he is a good 2 1/2 year old....I shot a 2 1/2 year a few years back he gross scored 142.


----------



## pa.hunter

pbuck said:


> Edit…my observation skills suck this morning. It’s a totally different buck. The middle finger reference still goes tho.
> 
> Well between last Tuesday and today, it seems as if the nice 10 pt. running around on the farm has gotten into a tussle and broke his L2 and 3. He also hit my scrape again so apparently the bucks still have some testosterone or whatever they get flowing.
> 
> Of course he had to walk by both my blind and my main stand while I’m in bed. If deer had middle fingers I’m sure I would have gotten one.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


looks like a different buck.


----------



## pbuck

pa.hunter said:


> looks like a different buck.


It is.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

6 bucks chasing 7 does hard last night. Saw the big 160" buck from last week at about 250 yards and the 120" 9pt I've passed up twice this year.

Be able to get out a few days before gun season then we are staying out during gun to give them a place to shelter during the lead onslaught.


----------



## Tim/OH

doug_andrea said:


> Thanks for the sock recommendation Tim!
> 
> I see that some of them have different heat levels that can be controlled from an app on your phone. That seems like a pretty slick feature. Especially since I wear Muck boots. Seems like it would be a pain to pull pant legs up to get inside boot to change heat levels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Your welcome man anytime, yes that is a slick feature that I looked at too….I just turn my before I zip down my bib pant leg 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

What you talking about Willis lol

Tim


----------



## GTO63

You looking at me!!!!


----------



## doug_andrea

It's been a great week for me....

My 13 yr old son had to write a letter to someone for his English class this week. He chose to write it to me... telling me how thankful he was that I have taught him about hunting and guns. He called me THE GOAT .

Today he shot his 1st buck. And I'm so happy to say that's it's much bigger than the one I shot a few weeks ago.

Very proud and humble dad here. He's such a great kid!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

doug_andrea said:


> It's been a great week for me....
> 
> My 13 yr old son had to write a letter to someone for his English class this week. He chose to write it to me... telling me how thankful he was that I have taught him about hunting and guns. He called me THE GOAT .
> 
> Today he shot his 1st buck. And I'm so happy to say that's it's much bigger than the one I shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> Very proud and humble dad here. He's such a great kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That’s what it’s all about, well done dad !


----------



## doug_andrea

Question for Isaac...
Since you're also from Seneca County (right?). Is it worth the drive to Rabers? It would be 1 hr 45 min each way for me. I normally go to Bellevue Meats, but I've read everyone rave about Rabers, so I'm considering the drive.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

I have never tried Bellevue Meats so I really can't compare. But yes most deer I shoot up here go down to rabers. I absolutely love their hot pepper cheese snack sticks and their baloney and summer sausage are right up there as well. I guess give them a try then you'll know for the future!


----------



## doug_andrea

IClark said:


> I have never tried Bellevue Meats so I really can't compare. But yes most deer I shoot up here go down to rabers. I absolutely love their hot pepper cheese snack sticks and their baloney and summer sausage are right up there as well. I guess give them a try then you'll know for the future!


Thanks Isaac! It sure is tempting to make the drive. I'm still debating. I need to be back in Tiffin for a meeting at 1pm. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

doug_andrea said:


> It's been a great week for me....
> 
> My 13 yr old son had to write a letter to someone for his English class this week. He chose to write it to me... telling me how thankful he was that I have taught him about hunting and guns. He called me THE GOAT .
> 
> Today he shot his 1st buck. And I'm so happy to say that's it's much bigger than the one I shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> Very proud and humble dad here. He's such a great kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Very nice! Congratulations to your son and proud papa.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat the weekend out due to two MRIs. My ankle has 4 ligaments completely torn and one tendon blown. My hunting days this year are numbered I believe. Will get back after it Tuesday.

My other shoulder MRI revealed a torn labrum. LOL


----------



## IClark

doug_andrea said:


> Thanks Isaac! It sure is tempting to make the drive. I'm still debating. I need to be back in Tiffin for a meeting at 1pm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I don't think you'll be disappointed. I understand though. The drive is a bit lengthy. I'm not too far from Bascom.


----------



## GTO63

doug_andrea said:


> It's been a great week for me....
> 
> My 13 yr old son had to write a letter to someone for his English class this week. He chose to write it to me... telling me how thankful he was that I have taught him about hunting and guns. He called me THE GOAT .
> 
> Today he shot his 1st buck. And I'm so happy to say that's it's much bigger than the one I shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> Very proud and humble dad here. He's such a great kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thats awesome , Congratulations to you and your son!


----------



## SPLUS1

Back to the trail cam post any of you have cameras in different States and if so how do they work might be a dumb question but I'm thinking about setting some cameras up here but live 400 miles away


----------



## IClark

SPLUS1 said:


> Back to the trail cam post any of you have cameras in different States and if so how do they work might be a dumb question but I'm thinking about setting some cameras up here but live 400 miles away


Not in a different state but over 3 hours away. Works great!


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sat the weekend out due to two MRIs. My ankle has 4 ligaments completely torn and one tendon blown. My hunting days this year are numbered I believe. Will get back after it Tuesday.
> 
> My other shoulder MRI revealed a torn labrum. LOL


Dang Bowtech, hopefully they get you fixed up and back to 100% soon.


----------



## Suncrest08

I have cams scattered all over KS,IA,OH and Pa no issues at all.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> Dang Bowtech, hopefully they get you fixed up and back to 100% soon.


Thanks buddy. It’s been a rough fall


----------



## Tim/OH

doug_andrea said:


> It's been a great week for me....
> 
> My 13 yr old son had to write a letter to someone for his English class this week. He chose to write it to me... telling me how thankful he was that I have taught him about hunting and guns. He called me THE GOAT .
> 
> Today he shot his 1st buck. And I'm so happy to say that's it's much bigger than the one I shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> Very proud and humble dad here. He's such a great kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 Mannnnnn that’s cool asf, tell him we all said congratulations 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

SPLUS1 said:


> Back to the trail cam post any of you have cameras in different States and if so how do they work might be a dumb question but I'm thinking about setting some cameras up here but live 400 miles away


I would think they would work the same regardless of what state its located in, especially if you are controlling it from a app

Tim


----------



## Smitty8076

doug_andrea said:


> Question for Isaac...
> Since you're also from Seneca County (right?). Is it worth the drive to Rabers? It would be 1 hr 45 min each way for me. I normally go to Bellevue Meats, but I've read everyone rave about Rabers, so I'm considering the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I drive from Guernsey county ,about that to get summer sausage made at Rabers. So yes I think it's worth it. Hot pepper cheese summer sausage excellent 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

Well, at least he made it thru youth gun.


----------



## pbuck

Jeez, a daylight big buck picture. That’s something I have almost none of. Ive only seen one of the 4 or so decent bucks in the area during shooting hours all season. Plenty dinks but none of the big ones. They’ve just been totally avoiding me. 

Last night….wee hours again.


----------



## swelms22

pbuck said:


> Jeez, a daylight big buck picture. That’s something I have almost none of. Ive only seen one of the 4 or so decent bucks in the area during shooting hours all season. Plenty dinks but none of the big ones. They’ve just been totally avoiding me.
> 
> Last night….wee hours again.


This is by far the most daylight buck pics I’ve ever gotten. This particular spot is nothing less than blowing me away with the pics and encounters I’ve had this year.

I’m already obsessing over next season.


----------



## doug_andrea

IClark said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. I understand though. The drive is a bit lengthy. I'm not too far from Bascom.


Well... it was quite the drive, but I dropped off my son's buck at Rabers tonight!

You guys weren't kidding when you said it was out in the middle of nowhere... stone roads and all! And I'm by no means a city boy.

Really looking forward to those pepper cheese snack sticks! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Heck of a morning. Had 2 smaller bucks and my big 8 chasing does around my blind. Of course the only one to present a shot was the fork horn. He then proceeded to walk downwind behind my blind and start snorting his fool head off. Show over. [emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959]


----------



## pbuck




----------



## GTO63

Which blind is that ? sounds like your having a good morning


----------



## GTO63

going out tonight to try a kill a slick head for local village.


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> Which blind is that ? sounds like your having a good morning


It’s an el cheapo TideWe. Got it on sale on Amazon last winter for $80. Not a bad blind for the money. 

TIDEWE Hunting Blind See Through with Carrying Bag, 2-3 Person Pop Up Ground Blinds 270 Degree, Portable Durable Hunting Tent for Deer & Turkey Hunting (Camouflage) https://a.co/d/7QhMhuq

It was an awesome morning till I got busted. Dang buck snorted 20 times all the way down into the hollow right where the big 8 went. Pretty sure it’s over but imma sit here till noon anyway.


----------



## GTO63

lol thats sucks ! good luck
That looks like a decent blind for the money, might have to buy my son one for x mas


----------



## pbuck




----------



## z7hunter11

Just seen one of the biggest bucks I’ve ever seen chasing a doe. An absolute tank!


----------



## pbuck

They’re still gettin after it!!!


----------



## ohiobucks

In Delaware county, saw a good sized buck chasing a doe on the way into work this morning. First chase I've seen in a week or so from the road.


----------



## pbuck

My 3rd different 10 at this scrape this year.


----------



## Carbonotlead

Had a giant 10 come through this evening looking for leftover ladies . Only deer I saw . Yeah there should be a pic attached to this . Unfortunately a super small branch off a sapling ruined my hunt . Good luck to all you guys still hunting


----------



## pbuck

My cams are going crazy. 3 rd buck so far this evening on the scrape. Talked to a friend who’s gun hunting WV just across the river and he saw 3 bucks chasing does hard. Rut ain’t over yet.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I think I have to get out tomorrow and hunt. Had a nice buck daylight picture this morning while resting my ankle and shoulder.


----------



## IClark

I did a euro for my friends son. It was his very first deer. Pretty nice! Buck scored 118 7/8


----------



## pbuck

Hung this stand last week. First time in it and it sucks! Lol! Trees leaning forward just a tad and my back is complaining already. [emoji2959] no other choice to be where I needed to be. 

Guess the cheapo stand and bushnell cam wasn’t worth coming back for. Been on that tree for 5 or 6 years. 










The 8 I’ve been chasing now has a broken LG2 [emoji53]


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> Hung this stand last week. First time in it and it sucks! Lol! Trees leaning forward just a tad and my back is complaining already. [emoji2959] no other choice to be where I needed to be.
> 
> Guess the cheapo stand and bushnell cam wasn’t worth coming back for. Been on that tree for 5 or 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8 I’ve been chasing now has a broken LG2 [emoji53]


I have a few stands hung that are the furthest thing from comfy but that seems to be the ones that produce. Gotta be where they are and its usually the worst place on the property!


----------



## cday34

pbuck said:


> Hung this stand last week. First time in it and it sucks! Lol! Trees leaning forward just a tad and my back is complaining already. [emoji2959] no other choice to be where I needed to be.
> 
> Guess the cheapo stand and bushnell cam wasn’t worth coming back for. Been on that tree for 5 or 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8 I’ve been chasing now has a broken LG2 [emoji53]


Will you still shoot him with the broken LG2?


----------



## IClark

I know I sound terrible but I'll probably not get to hunt till I have a gun in my hand. I actually look forward to the change of pace. Got our .350s all sighted in yesterday. Good luck to all of you still hunting hard this week!


----------



## Green/OH

IClark said:


> I know I sound terrible but I'll probably not get to hunt till I have a gun in my hand. I actually look forward to the change of pace. Got our .350s all sighted in yesterday. Good luck to all of you still hunting hard this week!


As much as I love bowhunting and trust me I do, I always look forward to getting the old long bow out lol. That frustration of watching a big one walk by at 75 yards is not a thing anymore.


----------



## pbuck

cday34 said:


> Will you still shoot him with the broken LG2?


Yepper. 4 or 5 inches of antler doesn’t make him less of a trophy in my book. I’ve been letting too many bucks walk while trying to outsmart him to let him off the hook that easy. 

I’ll shoot him next week too. He’ll make lots of great sausage. 

That said, I’m not going to be picky and wait on him next week. First decent buck I see is getting shot at. I need meat for the freezer.


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> I have a few stands hung that are the furthest thing from comfy but that seems to be the ones that produce. Gotta be where they are and its usually the worst place on the property!


Well, I’ve suffered through since daylight and haven’t seen a thing. 🥹 I’m hunting over one of my cams and usually have traffic on this trail but not today. After yesterday evening’s flurry of activity, my other cam on the scrape has been dead too.

I’ve hunted Iowa a few times and where we hunted there were only like 3 straight trees per hundred miles. You might find a place tore up with sign but It was sometimes impossible to find a tree where you needed one. We called it the tree dance cause you’d walk circles around the base of a tree while looking up trying to figure out how in the hell to get a stand in it. I’ve sat in some pretty sketchy trees out there. 

Wind has switched a bit so that gives me an excuse to climb down now. [emoji51]


----------



## pbuck

Green/OH said:


> As much as I love bowhunting and trust me I do, I always look forward to getting the old long bow out lol. That frustration of watching a big one walk by at 75 yards is not a thing anymore.


I call it leisure hunting. It’s not nearly as stressful as sitting there with your bow.


----------



## pbuck

15 minutes after I left….


----------



## Green/OH

Hah damnit man .. I had one come by my cell cam last year and I literally hadn’t been on the road ten minutes after walking out one morning.


----------



## z7hunter11

I’ve seen bucks out an about midday the past 3 days. Like 11-2


----------



## The Phantom

Been in the stand since 1:30.
No deer yet, but saw 20 turkeys.


----------



## AmishMan007

Had this guy show up last week. Hoping to get a shot at him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Saw a total of 15 deer before I climbed down. Only on closer than 80 yards was a little spike.
A couple big does were 80 yards away.
Everything else was farther than that.


----------



## RH1

I will be heading out in the morning hoping to fill my management tag.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I will be heading out in the morning hoping to fill my management tag.


I got one of those burning a hole in my pocket too, and better get er done before it expires this weekend. I’ll be out too in the morning, love the annual Thanksgiving morning hunt on the farm. Good luck to you!


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Had this guy show up last week. Hoping to get a shot at him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeeeeaaaaaahhh buddy!! Good luck!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

AmishMan007 said:


> Had this guy show up last week. Hoping to get a shot at him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A pig!


----------



## The Phantom

When you get to my age the license and tags are $10 each!


----------



## The Phantom

A few pics.
Some from last month, some from last week.
Just pulled the cards this afternoon.


----------



## hdrking2003

In stand now, locked and loaded! Good luck all and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## RH1

Beautiful morning to be in the tree. 
Its doe patrol for me
Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## IClark

Man wish I was out! Beautiful morning! First week since opening day I haven't hunted. Might try Friday evening or Saturday morning but the weather isn't looking favorable.


----------



## RH1

Swing and a miss. I just sent one right over a does back


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> Swing and a miss. I just sent one right over a does back


Ya got 2 more strikes!! Spit on your hands, rub some dirt on em and get back in the box. [emoji1787]


----------



## pbuck

Well, to really further my love hate relationship with these dam cell cams. I’m sitting at home cause we have company coming and I get the first daylight pic of my 8 walking right to my blind. 

When I found out our friends were coming this morning and I needed to stay home I KNEW what was going to happen. And…it did. 

Honestly, my plan was to go to the stand I sat in yesterday so I likely wouldn’t have been in my blind but still……


----------



## RH1

Thus guy will not leave.. been roaming around for 30 minutes


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> Well, to really further my love hate relationship with these dam cell cams. I’m sitting at home cause we have company coming and I get the first daylight pic of my 8 walking right to my blind.
> 
> When I found out our friends were coming this morning and I needed to stay home I KNEW what was going to happen. And…it did.
> 
> Honestly, my plan was to go to the stand I sat in yesterday so I likely wouldn’t have been in my blind but still……


Every time bud, every time


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Even as crazy as life is, God is good and we have many blessings to be truly thankful for. Even though there's no big rack on my wall this year my freezer is full!


----------



## pbuck

Happy Thanksgiving!  

Thanks for letting me hang out and vent my frustrations with you all.


----------



## pbuck

My other cam…


----------



## RH1

My son just texted me that he just shot a big doe and watched her go down


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> My son just texted me that he just shot a big doe and watched her go down


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## bennett.fuller

Happy Thanksgiving everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

Happy Thanksgiving, fellas. Still getting daylight activity on my cam.


----------



## hdrking2003

I had An absolutely perfect scenario unfold in front of me today, and I effed it up. Just after 9am, I ate my pb&j, peed, and cracked open my energy drink(to be ready to stay till noon). I then hit the grunt tube a few times, turned the bleat can a few times, and repeated that process 3 times or so. I will argue with anyone that the bleat can is the most dangerous call in the woods, especially mixed with some well put grunts, but that’s a different story. In came running(and I mean running)a nice 145-150 class 4yo(my best guess) 10 with split brows, like I was pulling him on a rope. He got to a perfect shooting lane just to my front right at 25 yards, I stopped him, settled my pin middle body on his vitals, and I let one fly.......just to see the buck drop about a foot and a half, and the arrow bury between his pelt and his spine. He took off like shot out of a cannon and I could hear him running thru the woods for what sounded like a 1/4 mile or so. I did look around for 2 hours but Zero blood anywhere and I know that type of hit just leads to a nice scar on the bucks back. My pin is set for 28, and he dropped so low at 25, but I feel there is no excuse for that type of shot. Especially for how much I practice. Hindsight says I shoulda aimed bottom of the body instead of middle, but I guess that point in my life has passed. Pretty disappointing way to start off my Thanksgiving after a picture perfect sunup in the frosty woods of November.


----------



## pbuck

Oh man, that’s a hard pill to swallow. We’ve all been there, done that and know your pain. Nothing anyone can say to take the sting away either. It just sucks to know that after all the preparation, you blew it at crunch time. Trust me, I know the feeling.


----------



## pbuck

It sucks when you have to stop them because it seems the noise puts them on semi alert and they always seem to drop way more than normal.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Even as crazy as life is, God is good and we have many blessings to be truly thankful for. Even though there's no big rack on my wall this year my freezer is full!


Amen Isaac


----------



## jsh909

Happy Thanksgiving y'all

@pbuck, I could help you solve your problem. You sit wherever you want and I will sit the other location and that way we can cover both and you don't need to worry about not having your bases covered, lol. Glad to see someone is having bucks in the daylight consistently, because I know I for sure am not. All mine are nocturnal


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> Oh man, that’s a hard pill to swallow. We’ve all been there, done that and know your pain. Nothing anyone can say to take the sting away either. It just sucks to know that after all the preparation, you blew it at crunch time. Trust me, I know the feeling.


I blame Tim/OH for not practicing with me that “one more time” before the season started


----------



## pbuck

hdrking2003 said:


> I blame Tim/OH for not practicing with me that “one more time” before the season started


I noticed he hasn’t chimed in.


----------



## cday34

Good sit this morning. Saw 14 total, 4 bucks. Three were over 120” biggest being a 135ish 10 pt. The three bigger bucks were all dogging does.


----------



## The Phantom

According to my brother they were still chasing in Knox county Tuesday.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Old boy was here last night let’s see if he stops by this evening


----------



## IClark

Had a pic of a 4 point with his nose practically up a does butt. Her tail was tucked tight and didn't want any of it.


----------



## RH1

New buck on the farm, definitely has character!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Been taking my 13yo son out here in Union Co. seen 30+ deer the past two days (two shooters), and the bucks were chasing. Seems kinda late this year doesn’t it?


----------



## chaded

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Been taking my 13yo son out here in Union Co. seen 30+ deer the past two days (two shooters), and the bucks were chasing. Seems kinda late this year doesn’t it?


I shot a buck 2 years ago during the 2 day gun season (mid December) that had chased a couple does by me. Rut goes on a lot longer then people think.


----------



## Tim/OH

Sorry I haven’t been posting guys, I came down with the flu and haven’t hunted at all this week….had to work yesterday(double time+holiday pay) boss told me to go home around 10:30am and was in bed the whole day while everyone was enjoying thanksgiving ☹

Im going to try and get out tomorrow

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Bucks are still on there feet searching for does, I miss hunting lol

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Redemption!!


----------



## pbuck

Had this one show back up last night. 1st pic was 10/11. Only two times I’ve had him on cam.


----------



## pbuck

hdrking2003 said:


> Redemption!!


Yes!


----------



## heli-m hunter

No dice 3of the 8s and a spike and a ton of does me and him will meet up sometime lol


----------



## The Phantom

Pics before Raber's!!




hdrking2003 said:


> Redemption!!


----------



## The Phantom

Saw between 20 and 30 deer this afternoon.
Most didn't show up until after 5:00.
The only one closer than 100 yards was a buck at 25 yards. Perfect broadside shot.
I passed since it was a button buck!!!


----------



## Smitty8076

guys that take your meat to Rabers, what would u recommend? I have been getting the summer sausage for a few years ,and have had the snack sticks. I was thinking of trying brats or patties . Which flavor do u guys recommend ? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Pics before Raber's!!


Raber’s will be in the morning. Brought him home to spray him out first and want mama to take a couple hero pics when she gets home in a bit lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Not as big as the one I boogered up yesterday but I don’t let wide 4 yo 8’s walk anymore lol. He was just cruising a trail that runs right in front of my stand at about 5:15pm, and I put a hurting on him. Didn’t get a pass thru at 24 yards for some reason, but didn’t need too. He didn’t go far. I’m not a premium member so I guess I’ll have to upload one pic at a time lol.


----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Wow. He’s wide. Well done. Great thanksgiving deer.


----------



## Suncrest08

Congrats!


----------



## jsh909

Hell yeah!


----------



## pbuck

Home run!! 

Congrats!


----------



## RH1

Great job buddy, heck yes!
Congratulations!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> New buck on the farm, definitely has character!
> View attachment 7744741
> View attachment 7744742


Sucker seems to be still bumping does too based on the second picture there.


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Sucker seems to be still bumping does too based on the second picture there.


Yep..still seeing bucks pushing does and today i got eyes on the big boy..
Hopefully Dan gets set up just right tomorrow evening on him.


----------



## z7hunter11

Well done HDR! Wide daddy


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


>


Awesome buck man!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks for all the congrats guys! This buck means more than you know after the debacle yesterday. Especially since this stand was a last minute judgement call based off the wind. Confidence can be a very fragile attribute lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Awesome buck man!!!! Congrats!!!!


Gambier buck


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Gambier buck


It's all good! I'll be hunting late season down there. One more hurrah for my property in Gallia next week. Been awhile that I've had a buck tag during gun week.


----------



## The Phantom

Great deer.
Going to be tasty.

I'm not a premium member and I can post several photos at a time.





hdrking2003 said:


> Not as big as the one I boogered up yesterday but I don’t let wide 4 yo 8’s walk anymore lol. He was just cruising a trail that runs right in front of my stand at about 5:15pm, and I put a hurting on him. Didn’t get a pass thru at 24 yards for some reason, but didn’t need too. He didn’t go far. I’m not a premium member so I guess I’ll have to upload one pic at a time lol.


----------



## Green/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Redemption!!


Congrats man! Awesome buck!


----------



## Ybuck

hdrking2003 said:


> Not as big as the one I boogered up yesterday but I don’t let wide 4 yo 8’s walk anymore lol. He was just cruising a trail that runs right in front of my stand at about 5:15pm, and I put a hurting on him. Didn’t get a pass thru at 24 yards for some reason, but didn’t need too. He didn’t go far. I’m not a premium member so I guess I’ll have to upload one pic at a time lol.


beautiful beast!
what a tank!
many congratulations!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Hero pics complete, next step is Raber’s! My wife is amazing in so many ways, but photography is not her best attribute 😂


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Great deer.
> Going to be tasty.
> 
> I'm not a premium member and I can post several photos at a time.


I can too on the normal site, just not on the Tapatalk app, which is what I was on earlier. Being a premium member is a stipulation on that app unfortunately.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Nice Buck Hdrking!! Been thinking about what you said about no pass through. Can I ask what head you use?


----------



## hdrking2003

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Nice Buck Hdrking!! Been thinking about what you said about no pass through. Can I ask what head you use?


Typically it’s a Wasp Jakhammer(which are outstanding and I’ve never had an issue), but tonight I used a NAP Trivex that I had sitting around. Actually the Jakhammers have saved my azz more than once, and that’s why they’re my “go to” head. After my heartache yesterday, I was really only planning on shooting a doe tonight, so figured I’d equip with some cheaper heads (yet still lethal, that I’ve used before) that I wanted to clear out. Did the job and totally destroyed what I hit, but the head broke off at the insert and I pulled it out of his heart.


----------



## swelms22

Got a text from my taxidermist today and my buck is done! All the years I’ve been going to him, he’s never once sent me a pic of my buck. Apparently, he was super excited and loves the way it came out that he had to show me lol the 9yr old bully’s final form.


----------



## hdrking2003

swelms22 said:


> Got a text from my taxidermist today and my buck is done! All the years I’ve been going to him, he’s never once sent me a pic of my buck. Apparently, he was super excited and loves the way it came out that he had to show me lol the 9yr old bully’s final form.
> View attachment 7745027


Reeeeaaaal sweet!!


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Hero pics complete, next step is Raber’s! My wife is amazing in so many ways, but photography is not her best attribute [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 7744969
> 
> View attachment 7744970


Awesome buck. Glad you was able to get this guy after what happened! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

hdrking2003 said:


> Reeeeaaaal sweet!!


Thank you! Congrats on your buck! Perfect shot!


----------



## hdrking2003

swelms22 said:


> Thank you! Congrats on your buck! Perfect shot!


Thanks bro, preciate it


----------



## hdrking2003

Smitty8076 said:


> guys that take your meat to Rabers, what would u recommend? I have been getting the summer sausage for a few years ,and have had the snack sticks. I was thinking of trying brats or patties . Which flavor do u guys recommend ?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


“Raber’s favorite”, hands down!


----------



## hdrking2003

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Been taking my 13yo son out here in Union Co. seen 30+ deer the past two days (two shooters), and the bucks were chasing. Seems kinda late this year doesn’t it?


The rut isn’t a sprint, it’s a marathon.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

swelms22 said:


> Got a text from my taxidermist today and my buck is done! All the years I’ve been going to him, he’s never once sent me a pic of my buck. Apparently, he was super excited and loves the way it came out that he had to show me lol the 9yr old bully’s final form.
> View attachment 7745027


Nice Deer and beautiful Mount !!


----------



## PaBone

Got it done in Ohio yesterday at 1:00. I knew with the rain ending and sun coming out with the moon overhead it was going to be a good day for bucks to cruise. This nice 8pt came cruising by and gave me a ten yard slightly quartering away shot. I had a great season killing a 170 inch 13pt buck in Pa and this dandy 8 in Ohio. I couldn't help but through a couple Pa buck pictures in.


----------



## Green/OH

Both beautiful deer congrats!


----------



## RH1

Great job, that's a hell of a season! Congrats bud


----------



## RH1

swelms22 said:


> Got a text from my taxidermist today and my buck is done! All the years I’ve been going to him, he’s never once sent me a pic of my buck. Apparently, he was super excited and loves the way it came out that he had to show me lol the 9yr old bully’s final form.
> View attachment 7745027


Looks good, who did the work?


----------



## MRey

Happy post Thanksgiving folks, I was out just to enjoy the sunrise today, and have seen a ton of does up here in lake county, good luck to those going out


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

swelms22 said:


> Got a text from my taxidermist today and my buck is done! All the years I’ve been going to him, he’s never once sent me a pic of my buck. Apparently, he was super excited and loves the way it came out that he had to show me lol the 9yr old bully’s final form.
> View attachment 7745027



Your taxidermist is quick. Looks good.


----------



## z7hunter11

Good morning to kill a biggun, right before OSU kills Meechigan. Good luck and Go Bucks!


----------



## pbuck

z7hunter11 said:


> Good morning to kill a biggun, right before OSU kills Meechigan. Good luck and Go Bucks!


I’m gonna have to run over one with my truck cause I sure af can’t do it with my bow this year. 

I have pics of 75 mazzillion deer going up n down this trail to the scrape. 10 different bucks and I have yet to see one walking on it while I’m here. [emoji3064]


----------



## swelms22

RH1 said:


> Looks good, who did the work?


Steve Demeulenaere. He used to mount for a living and now does is for friends/family for the love of the hobby. Only reason, I get my mounts back so fast.


----------



## hdrking2003

PaBone said:


> Got it done in Ohio yesterday at 1:00. I knew with the rain ending and sun coming out with the moon overhead it was going to be a good day for bucks to cruise. This nice 8pt came cruising by and gave me a ten yard slightly quartering away shot. I had a great season killing a 170 inch 13pt buck in Pa and this dandy 8 in Ohio. I couldn't help but through a couple Pa buck pictures in.
> View attachment 7745054
> View attachment 7745055
> View attachment 7745056
> View attachment 7745057


Now that’s a dream season!! Congrats PaBone!!


----------



## GTO63

hdrking2003 said:


>


Awesome buck! Congrats to you


----------



## GTO63

swelms22 said:


> Got a text from my taxidermist today and my buck is done! All the years I’ve been going to him, he’s never once sent me a pic of my buck. Apparently, he was super excited and loves the way it came out that he had to show me lol the 9yr old bully’s final form.
> View attachment 7745027



Nice buck!! which pose is that?


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Hero pics complete, next step is Raber’s! My wife is amazing in so many ways, but photography is not her best attribute
> 
> View attachment 7744969
> 
> View attachment 7744970


Congrats Clint, great buck!


----------



## z7hunter11

pbuck said:


> I’m gonna have to run over one with my truck cause I sure af can’t do it with my bow this year.
> 
> I have pics of 75 mazzillion deer going up n down this trail to the scrape. 10 different bucks and I have yet to see one walking on it while I’m here.


How it was for me last year. Seen a ton of bucks this year. Hang in there, it can happen any minute.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Congrats Clint, great buck!


Thanks Tom! Raber’s was rather busy early this morning, I was 3rd in line dropping off. Only one with antlers tho

Backstraps, snack sticks, trail bologna, summer sausage, and a Lil burger to boot! Next Saturday is pick up day, and it can’t get here soon enough lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

O-H!!! Beat Meatchicken!!

Muck Fichigan!


----------



## The Phantom

They must be busy.
I dropped mine off on a Tuesday night and it was ready Saturday at 2.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> They must be busy.
> I dropped mine off on a Tuesday night and it was ready Saturday at 2.


They have the extra semi trailer out and ready for gun season next week.


----------



## swelms22

GTO63 said:


> Nice buck!! which pose is that?


I can not remember the name. Just got him up on the wall though.


----------



## M.Magis

swelms22 said:


> I can not remember the name. Just got him up on the wall though.
> View attachment 7745414
> 
> View attachment 7745415


Its a head down “aggressive” mannequin. Looks like a Ben Mears, but most companies have at least one head down model and they’re all similar.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Not as big as the one I boogered up yesterday but I don’t let wide 4 yo 8’s walk anymore lol. He was just cruising a trail that runs right in front of my stand at about 5:15pm, and I put a hurting on him. Didn’t get a pass thru at 24 yards for some reason, but didn’t need too. He didn’t go far. I’m not a premium member so I guess I’ll have to upload one pic at a time lol.


Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## GTO63

looks like semi upright off set with head down, looks good!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Glad I didn’t waste my time watching the game. Worked outside all day. We sucked today!


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Glad I didn’t waste my time watching the game. Worked outside all day. We sucked today!


Drove right down the field and scored like we were on a mission and owned the place, then the offense took the rest of the game off and absolutely nothing just like last year. A literal carbon copy on how to lose “the game”.


----------



## Latty

swelms22 said:


> I can not remember the name. Just got him up on the wall though.
> View attachment 7745414
> 
> View attachment 7745415


McKenzie 64D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Out-coached again.

Blame the last two years on me. For several years I would hunt the day of the game and have my son keep me updated.
I watched it with him the last 2 years, and see what happened?

Unless I'm tagged out next year I'll be in the woods.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Out-coached again.
> 
> Blame the last two years on me. For several years I would hunt the day of the game and have my son keep me updated.
> I watched it with him the last 2 years, and see what happened?
> 
> Unless I'm tagged out next year I'll be in the woods.


Not saying it cost them the game, cause they sucked in all phases(especially in the second half) but I think the main turning point was the pass interference call in the end zone on 3rd and long, on the pass that wasn’t even close to catchable. Was damn near 10 yards out of bounds.


----------



## cjhd00

hdrking2003 said:


> Not saying it cost them the game, cause they sucked in all phases(especially in the second half) but I think the main turning point was the pass interference call in the end zone on 3rd and long, on the pass that wasn’t even close to catchable. Was damn near 10 yards out of bounds.


The receiver almost caught that ball it went off his fingertips.


----------



## hdrking2003

cjhd00 said:


> The receiver almost caught that ball it went off his fingertips.


That’s not accurate at all, for the one I’m talking about. Touching the ball with a fingertip while at your full peak of high jumping and “almost catching” are two completely different things lol. I watched the game with a buddy that’s a Meatchicken fan and he couldn’t even look me in the eyes after that call lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Now was it the db’s wrongdoing for not turning around to at least look at the ball, yes......but was the ball catchable to warrant the flag, no.


----------



## hdrking2003

Our db’s were trash all game, and perhaps all year, tho. Gave up 3 passing td’s of over 40 yards yesterday, and I think 2 were over 60 yards


----------



## cjhd00

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s not accurate at all, for the one I’m talking about. Touching the ball with a fingertip while at your full peak of high jumping and “almost catching” are two completely different things lol. I watched the game with a buddy that’s a Meatchicken fan and he couldn’t even look me in the eyes after that call lol.


Actually he wasn't at the peak of his jump he was coming down. He actually miss timed the jump. You said the ball was nearly 10 yards out of bounds being a archer you know 10 yards is 30 feet That's highly inaccurate. It was a tuff game to watch but what it all boils down to is Michigan out played us Michigan made the big plays when they needed to. Pass interfere or not.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The turning point to me was the Gee Scott Jr unsportsmanlike penalty. Spoiled player on team cause of his dad


----------



## hdrking2003

cjhd00 said:


> Actually he wasn't at the peak of his jump he was coming down. He actually miss timed the jump. You said the ball was nearly 10 yards out of bounds being a archer you know 10 yards is 30 feet That's highly inaccurate. It was a tuff game to watch but what it all boils down to is Michigan out played us Michigan made the big plays when they needed to. Pass interfere or not.


Ok, I’ll give you that 10 was a bit of a stretch, but I’d say that 5 is more accurate and still uncatchable all day long. Which ultimately overrules anything the db did.


----------



## hdrking2003

But yes, Harbaugh outdid Day again this year. Hopefully that’s not a continuing trend.


----------



## cjhd00

hdrking2003 said:


> Ok, I’ll give you that 10 was a bit of a stretch, but I’d say that 5 is more accurate and still uncatchable all day long. Which ultimately overrules anything the db did.


You can see the ball bouncing off his finger tips. He is already past the peak of his jump.


----------



## pbuck

I should just hunt from my bedroom.


----------



## hdrking2003

cjhd00 said:


> You can see the ball bouncing off his finger tips. He is already past the peak of his jump.
> View attachment 7745831


And at the back of the end zone. Uncatchable.


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> I should just hunt from my bedroom.


Pretty sure that if you zoom in on the one on the left, she’s actually laughing at you lol


----------



## cjhd00

hdrking2003 said:


> And at the back of the end zone. Uncatchable.


He was inbounds catch


hdrking2003 said:


> And at the back of the end zone. Uncatchable.


He was in bounds catchable. Stop being ridiculous Ohio State fans. I'm a fan too but let the ego go.


----------



## IClark

cjhd00 said:


> He was inbounds catch
> 
> He was in bounds catchable. Stop being ridiculous Ohio State fans. I'm a fan too but let the ego go.


Let's just talk about deer hunting....


----------



## Green/OH

Euro done for this years buck. I still have a bit of scraping to do and have to whiten. Does everyone use the 40 percent paste from the beauty salon store? Or would a soak in peroxide do the same?


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7746034
> 
> Euro done for this years buck. I still have a bit of scraping to do and have to whiten. Does everyone use the 40 percent paste from the beauty salon store? Or would a soak in peroxide do the same?


40 percent stuff from the beauty salon works the best in my opinion.


----------



## hdrking2003

cjhd00 said:


> He was inbounds catch
> 
> He was in bounds catchable. Stop being ridiculous Ohio State fans. I'm a fan too but let the ego go.


You seem waaaaaaay more upset about it than I am lol. 

I guess there’s no such thing as having a debate anymore without someone’s panties getting in a bunch. 

Seems to happen every year in this thread about this time in the season too lol.

Oh well, my bad for bringing it up I guess.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> You seem waaaaaaay more upset about it than I am lol.
> 
> I guess there’s no such thing as having a debate anymore without someone’s panties getting in a bunch.
> 
> Seems to happen every year in this thread about this time in the season too lol.
> 
> Oh well, my bad for bringing it up I guess.


You're not the problem.....as I see it. Should have been a no call.....oh wait I said let's talk deer hunting


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7746034
> 
> Euro done for this years buck. I still have a bit of scraping to do and have to whiten. Does everyone use the 40 percent paste from the beauty salon store? Or would a soak in peroxide do the same?


Looking good Green!! I’m having a euro done with mine too this year, but having Raber’s do mine. They do a great job with a nice backboard, and Hard to beat for $110.


----------



## Green/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Looking good Green!! I’m having a euro done with mine too this year, but having Raber’s do mine. They do a great job with a nice backboard, and Hard to beat for $110.


Worth every penny imo. Granted I’m obviously not good at it this being the first I’ve done but, I’d gladly part with 110 bucks to not have to scrape these things again lol. I still need to run some meat down to rabers will probably be after gun season at this point back to work tomorrow.


----------



## cjhd00

hdrking2003 said:


> You seem waaaaaaay more upset about it than I am lol.
> 
> I guess there’s no such thing as having a debate anymore without someone’s panties getting in a bunch.
> 
> Seems to happen every year in this thread about this time in the season too lol.
> 
> Oh well, my bad for bringing it up I guess.


I'm not upset I'm a buckeye fan I'm just presenting the facts and you keep reaching. I'm debating you and you are the one who's upset . It's all right here in black and white but justify it how ever you want to make you happy. You made the whiny post not me so don't be shocked when you're challenged. We got our asses kicked in the second half the call you are crying about was questionable at best . You can keep arguing but in reality you are losing the debate but no one will say it because we are in a ohio rut update thread that you hijacked.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

How’s the hunting fellas?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Who is heading out in the AM with bow in hand? I am.


----------



## cjhd00

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Who is heading out in the AM with bow in hand? I am.


Good luck !


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Looking good Green!! I’m having a euro done with mine too this year, but having Raber’s do mine. They do a great job with a nice backboard, and Hard to beat for $110.


Same here


----------



## M.Magis

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7746034
> 
> Euro done for this years buck. I still have a bit of scraping to do and have to whiten. Does everyone use the 40 percent paste from the beauty salon store? Or would a soak in peroxide do the same?


Regular peroxide will work, it just takes longer.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Off to a tree with bow in hand. GL everyone and please be safe.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Off to a tree with bow in hand. GL everyone and please be safe.


Good luck Bowtech!!


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Off to a tree with bow in hand. GL everyone and please be safe.


Good luck! 

I’ll be out but have the 350L. I’ve been frustrated enough this season. Looks kinda breezy.


----------



## RH1

I'm heading out but still undecided if I'm carrying the bow or the 350. I'm doe hunting so probably will sit with the bow this morning. 
Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## chaded

BH65 heading out an hour ago that’s determination. Wow. I have to have my coffee first. Lol.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Couldn’t make up my mind for a second this morning ended up with the 450 just because I know they will be running once all the neighbors start so if my target buck comes by I want my chance at him before the neighbor


----------



## The Phantom

Was in the woods at 6:15. 
Had 2 deer wanting to walk down the same hill I was walking up!
Saw 2 more in the woods on my way to the log I'm sitting on.
Left the PSE in the truck and brought the 12 gauge. Only had one shooter in bow range this year, and she went home with me. Figured I needed to extend my range a little.
I've heard maybe 18 shots so far. Less than normal.

Stay safe.


----------



## pbuck

A doe and her yearling so far. They were several hundred yards away. Nothing with them. I’m in my stand now. Haven’t heard too many shots


----------



## RH1

I'm in the tree with the bow and of course all 5 does I've seen so far out of range. 
I had a beautiful 10pt and a small buck chasing a doe all through the thicket a little bit ago


----------



## 17ghk

Out with the 350L and the boy. Plan on building a couple of them in an ar platform for next year. Zero cares for football.


----------



## pbuck

UPS truck just went by. 

Not quite what I had in mind when I thought “if it’s brown, it’s down”.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

chaded said:


> BH65 heading out an hour ago that’s determination. Wow. I have to have my coffee first. Lol.


I was having coffee @ 4A


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I was having coffee @ 4A


Me too. Unfortunately for me, I was getting ready for work, not the woods. Lol.

Pretty crappy day out there so far. Hopefully success is coming for those that made it out tho.


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> UPS truck just went by.
> 
> Not quite what I had in mind when I thought “if it’s brown, it’s down”.


It all depends on if you are waiting for something from the AT classies. Lol.


----------



## l8_apexer

EHD has devastated northern muskingum county. Seen more deer inside of a Walmart than here. Not a single deer sighted all weekend or this morning. No shots in the distance this am. ODNR needs to make some changes. 

Today is the first day of gun isnt it?


----------



## M.Magis

I wouldn’t expect many changes. The EHD was really localized for some reason. I lost about 3/4 of the deer here. Buddies 10 miles away didn’t lose any or even hear of anyone around them losing any. Seems like most areas weren’t affected, but those that were lost the majority of the deer. They may drop the antlerless tags a little, but it’ll also be up to the hunters to know what their specific location can handle. We don’t have much pressure where I am so they should bounce back in a year or two.


----------



## chaded

Had a 6 point this morning grunting and running a doe past me. I guess I will see what this afternoon/evening brings.


----------



## IClark

My oldest daughter got her first deer with a rifle. Killed a basket 8 last year with the crossbow.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Saw 2 does this AM. Not hunting tonight. Medical procedure in the AM so out till Thursday AM.


----------



## GTO63

Congrats to you and your daughter! thats awesome!


----------



## pbuck

I’m not sure what I’ve done to piss off the hunting gods but it must have been bad. 

Congrats to your daughter iclark


----------



## Green/OH

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter got her first deer with a rifle. Killed a basket 8 last year with the crossbow.


Is that a 350 scout Isaac? Congrats to her!


----------



## IrishHunter1

I’m tagged out, but had family in my stands and they didn’t see a thing today, and heard only 2-3 shots all day in Wayne Co. Really weird.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter got her first deer with a rifle. Killed a basket 8 last year with the crossbow.
> View attachment 7746785


Super awesome Isaac. Congratulations to your daughter


----------



## RH1

I saw 4 bucks today and 5 does. 1 was a beautiful 10pt in easy rifle range chasing a doe around in the green briar. 
I spent the day bow hunting for a doe but none were in range


----------



## heli-m hunter

Very few shots today but had plenty of doe spike and fork horns in range till just at dark had a ole boy slip in about 75 yards from me while I was trying to get a look at him through my moisture cover lenses with not much light my brother starts yelling for me from the back porch he does that often when it’s getting dark and I haven’t shown up or yelled back I caught at the barn getting in the sxs to come find me I guess that’s brotherly love lol


----------



## The Phantom

Saw a total of 10 all day.
Only possible shots were a couple fawns and a little spike.

Heard less than 3 dozen shots total.


----------



## pbuck

I only saw the 2 at daylight. That’s it. Not many shots around me. Maybe 20 and that was with a few 5-6 shot volleys.


----------



## Meister

My how a year can make a difference.. last year shot my buck at 945 opening gun morning. 26th deer I saw. Land owner sat in that same area this morning saw 0.

I saw a few. Hunting with the 10mm is alot like bow hunting. Minimal shots heard on the Holmes coshocton border.


----------



## jk918

Doe at last light in Morgan, that was it all day. My two buddies saw nothing both sat all day. I've seen 1 deer in my last 3 sits been tough


----------



## cope-77

To each their own, and hunt with what you want, but sometimes I really don’t get the distain for gun hunting here.


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> Is that a 350 scout Isaac? Congrats to her!


Yes it is!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lots of deer movement last night on cams. Off to surgery. GL all who are out today.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> To each their own, and hunt with what you want, but sometimes I really don’t get the distain for gun hunting here.


Same! It's a week out of the whole year and a couple weekends....We bowhunters have it made in Ohio.


----------



## pbuck

I know I sound like a broken record but my season sucks. Lol  I can’t catch a break.

Got a pic of a buck on the trail I walk to my stand on @7:00 I watched the pasture where the trail comes out but he disappeared. Never saw him. So I sneak on in and get to my tree, get my gun unloaded and tied up, hook my tether up and just as I’m about to climb up a buck jumps up on a flat about 60 yards below me. Of course my gun is unloaded and tied with my pull rope and I’m tethered to the safety line. 

I’m flying to Billings early Friday so with the weather tomorrow this is my probably my last day to hunt. Just one of those years.


----------



## The Phantom

Been in the stand since 6:30.
Zero deer.
Four shots, none close.

I think all of the squirrels in the woods are within 40 yards of me.


----------



## pbuck

Lol! Now my even my phone is throwing shade at me. 

This pic popped up on my memories for today. 11/29 was opening day last year.


----------



## pbuck

Thought this was pretty cool. 

Me walking out….










5 minutes later…. I had to walk right by it.


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> Thought this was pretty cool.
> 
> Me walking out….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes later…. I had to walk right by it.


I figured out why your struggling this season..
You need matching camo!!


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> I figured out why your struggling this season..
> You need matching camo!!


Well, crap!!! I’m such an idiot. After all these years, you’d think I’d know better by now. 

Headed home to get my sitka pants and daypack. 🛻


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> Well, crap!!! I’m such an idiot. After all these years, you’d think I’d know better by now.
> 
> Headed home to get my sitka pants and daypack. 🛻


Be sure you post a picture of the giant buck you kill after you get your self together!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Nothing today except 16 turkey in front of my stand. 12/16 were gobblers. Guess where I’ll be hunting this spring. Saw over 60 turkey between yesterday and today and 4 does. My hunting buddy got it done yesterday morning with this nice 9pt.


----------



## pbuck

I just LOL. I have no idea how I didn’t see that deer before he got down to the scrape.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> I just LOL. I have no idea how I didn’t see that deer before he got down to the scrape.


Sleeping? LOL


----------



## chaded

@IClark and I doubled up this evening.


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> @IClark and I doubled up this evening.
> 
> View attachment 7747862


Oooooohhhhh Raaaabbeeeeerr's.....

Congrats fellers!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Oooooohhhhh Raaaabbeeeeerr's.....
> 
> Congrats fellers!


Yep headed there this morning.


----------



## RH1

Anybody out this morning sitting in a tree??
WEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am in listening to it howl resting after minor neck surgery. Out 2morrow.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am in listening to it howl resting after minor neck surgery. Out 2morrow.


Man, you're a trooper through all you have been through recently. I don't know that I could still be at it. I think I speak for everyone here.....sure are routing for you Bowtech!!


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Oooooohhhhh Raaaabbeeeeerr's.....
> 
> Congrats fellers!


Yeah 6 hour round trip today. Maybe a little longer with IClark missing our turn a couple times. 😂


----------



## pbuck

The neighborhood deer are all over the place this evening. Kinda figured it would be that way once the wind laid down a bit.


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> The neighborhood deer are all over the place this evening. Kinda figured it would be that way once the wind laid down a bit.


Agree, seen a few here grazing on the neighbors hostas


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> Yeah 6 hour round trip today. Maybe a little longer with IClark missing our turn a couple times. 😂


Thats gratitude for ya....Lol


----------



## pbuck

I’m not sure how much more hunting I’ll do in Ohio. It depends on what shows back up after Monday. I’m hoping to whack a couple does here in WV next week after I get back from MT. That’s usually my freezer filler season but who knows this year. 

That said. I just want to say thanks to you guys for listening to me bitch and moan about everything. It’s been rough on me not being able to close the deal this year and you guys didn’t help by killing all those great bucks while I blundered around like a noob. [emoji1787][emoji1787] 

So, good luck to BH65 and anyone else who’s still after them. I won’t be back in the woods till next Thursday.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Man, you're a trooper through all you have been through recently. I don't know that I could still be at it. I think I speak for everyone here.....sure are routing for you Bowtech!!


Thanks buddy. Hopefully I will get a doe. It’s for my neighbor who is struggling and can’t afford meat or deer processing fees.


----------



## hdrking2003

Goodbye, my Sweet November. We had our ups and downs, like we've had many times in the past, but overall you were very good to me. I'll surely miss you. Hopefully I'll be blessed enough to enjoy your company many more times again in the future!


----------



## ohiobucks

chaded said:


> Yeah 6 hour round trip today. Maybe a little longer with IClark missing our turn a couple times. 😂


Missing turns? I figured that IClark's vehicle would be on autopilot back and forth from Rabers by now...?!? 😀


----------



## pbuck

Hopefully this guy can hide for at least 4 more days. He should be interesting with another year on him.


----------



## chaded

ohiobucks said:


> Missing turns? I figured that IClark's vehicle would be on autopilot back and forth from Rabers by now...?!? 😀


🤣


----------



## DL07

My wife took her crossbow out last night. (She has no desire to gun hunt). The big 8 point she had been after all season finally showed up during the day light hrs. It was a tough track and we ended up backing out last night. We went back this morning and found him. This is her 3rd year hunting and 3rd good buck.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

DL07 said:


> My wife took her crossbow out last night. (She has no desire to gun hunt). The big 8 point she had been after all season finally showed up during the day light hrs. It was a tough track and we ended up backing out last night. We went back this morning and found him. This is her 3rd year hunting and 3rd good buck.
> View attachment 7748856


Congrats to your Wife!! Nice Buck!!! Was he on food or still rutting?


----------



## DL07

He was in a soy bean field. The bucks in our area have been back on the food for about 2weeks now. Our cameras have shown them entering and exiting the fields all by them selfs lately. With no activity at or near there scrapes.


----------



## IClark

Now in my defense I don't normally drive from Gallia county to Rabers. Only my Crawford County and Knox county deer get that privilege!!! 


ohiobucks said:


> Missing turns? I figured that IClark's vehicle would be on autopilot back and forth from Rabers by now...?!? 😀


----------



## hdrking2003

DL07 said:


> My wife took her crossbow out last night. (She has no desire to gun hunt). The big 8 point she had been after all season finally showed up during the day light hrs. It was a tough track and we ended up backing out last night. We went back this morning and found him. This is her 3rd year hunting and 3rd good buck.
> View attachment 7748856


That's quite a good streak she has going, big congrats!


----------



## DL07

She has been very fortunate and very patient.


----------



## tyepsu

DL07 said:


> He was in a soy bean field. The bucks in our area have been back on the food for about 2weeks now. Our cameras have shown them entering and exiting the fields all by them selfs lately. With no activity at or near there scrapes.


Congrats to your wife!!

Glad you are seeing them on food. As I type this I'm overlooking a corn field that was only cut about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RH1

DL07 said:


> My wife took her crossbow out last night. (She has no desire to gun hunt). The big 8 point she had been after all season finally showed up during the day light hrs. It was a tough track and we ended up backing out last night. We went back this morning and found him. This is her 3rd year hunting and 3rd good buck.
> View attachment 7748856


Great looking buck, congrats to her!


----------



## GTO63

DL07 said:


> My wife took her crossbow out last night. (She has no desire to gun hunt). The big 8 point she had been after all season finally showed up during the day light hrs. It was a tough track and we ended up backing out last night. We went back this morning and found him. This is her 3rd year hunting and 3rd good buck.
> View attachment 7748856



Big Congrats to your wife and to you as well !! Thats awesome!


----------



## MRey

So I'm still waiting on the skull to come back(I have an acquaintance that does euros with Egyptian beetles)
But I decided to tan the cape my self it didn't turn out too bad for my first time which was awesome, and the hide is still nice and pliable.
The pics I took are in chronological order but I didnt take many

Salting and pickling w/rinses















Then I actually stretched it in some cheap wood by tacking it during the initial tanning/drying








And I let it dry that way, and then just worked it till it was soft after it was dry






















The only thing that was a task was digging all the frozen to death ticks, but I'm happy with the end result


----------



## BowtechHunter65

DL07 said:


> My wife took her crossbow out last night. (She has no desire to gun hunt). The big 8 point she had been after all season finally showed up during the day light hrs. It was a tough track and we ended up backing out last night. We went back this morning and found him. This is her 3rd year hunting and 3rd good buck.
> View attachment 7748856


Congratulations! Super nice!


----------



## tyepsu

Shot at what looked to be a big wide, white antlers buck at last light last night, with my inline. Thought the shot felt and looked good. Backed out for an hour and went back out and didn't find the buck or blood. Going to head back out in a few minutes with daylight and look some more


----------



## RH1

tyepsu said:


> Shot at what looked to be a big wide, white antlers buck at last light last night, with my inline. Thought the shot felt and looked good. Backed out for an hour and went back out and didn't find the buck or blood. Going to head back out in a few minutes with daylight and look some more


Good luck bud


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.
Post up pics.


----------



## pbuck

Lol! I should turn my cams off. I’m sitting in Pittsburgh airport. [emoji1787][emoji1787]


















L


----------



## pbuck

Good luck Tye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> Lol! I should turn my cams off. I’m sitting in Pittsburgh airport. [emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Another twist of the dagger!! Lol


----------



## pbuck

tyepsu said:


> Shot at what looked to be a big wide, white antlers buck at last light last night, with my inline. Thought the shot felt and looked good. Backed out for an hour and went back out and didn't find the buck or blood. Going to head back out in a few minutes with daylight and look some more


We need hero pics.


----------



## tyepsu

Well I went back to where the buck was standing, went back and forth and didn't find any blood, hair or the deer. I also grid searched for a good 300 yards and nothing. Must have missed him. Kind of bummed, but I'll be back out this afternoon.


----------



## cope-77

OH!!! look who’s back in the playoff picture!!!


----------



## pbuck

We drove from Billings to Red Lodge (60 miles) last evening and it’s incredible how many deer we saw.  1 field had at least 30 in it.


----------



## IClark

Well looks like I'll be trying to fill a buck tag in Knox county this year. Good luck guys the rest of your season!


----------



## tyepsu

Beyond frustrated. Going to go out here in a few and shoot my muzzleloader. Something is off. Missed another big buck last night, at very last legal light. Had already tied my pull up rope and was about to remove primer and look and see a shooter. Checked phone and 2 minutes left of legal shooting time. When seated, there were limbs blocking him, so had to stand up to take the shot. Shot and he didn't even flinch.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I-O


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Still hunting. Nothing but does past couple of days.


----------



## The Phantom

I've had over 20 turkeys hanging around for an hour.
Zero deer to be seen.


----------



## tyepsu

Low and left is 1st shot. Furthest to the right is 2nd shot, next closest is 3rd shot and closest to center is 4th shot. I turned 4 more clicks to left. This was at 103 yards. Should be much better. FYI this is all I had for targets ha


----------



## hdrking2003

cope-77 said:


> OH!!! look who’s back in the playoff picture!!!


Yeah man, Utah curb stomped USC last night. USC’s qb was hobbled up pretty bad, but still.

I-O!!


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah man, Utah curb stomped USC last night. USC’s qb was hobbled up pretty bad, but still.
> 
> I-O!!


and if K State could pull off an upset, we might get another chance at that team up north right out of the gate.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> and if K State could pull off an upset, we might get another chance at that team up north right out of the gate.


And so it came to pass…


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> and if K State could pull off an upset, we might get another chance at that team up north right out of the gate.


It just happened


----------



## RH1

I didn't realize that any of this had anything to do with the ohio rut


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> I didn't realize that any of this had anything to do with the ohio rut


Lol....the natives are getting restless.


----------



## GTO63

cope-77 said:


> and if K State could pull off an upset, we might get another chance at that team up north right out of the gate.


Done ....Kansas state won in OT


----------



## IDABOW

More deer in MT than residents. I hated moving back here. 4 month archery is ok. The rest is not. Good luck regardless of where you hunt!


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> And so it came to pass…


barring a Purdue upset

1 Georgia 
2 ?ichigan
3 Ohio State
4 Alabama or maybe TCU

we get another chance, I think


----------



## cope-77

RH1 said:


> I didn't realize that any of this had anything to do with the ohio rut


Considering it’s an Ohio thread, IDC…


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> barring a Purdue upset
> 
> 1 Georgia
> 2 ?ichigan
> 3 Ohio State
> 4 Alabama or maybe TCU
> 
> we get another chance, I think


Thats not good in my opinion. Michigan exposed everything wrong with OSU. Can't be fixed in one game


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Thats not good in my opinion. Michigan exposed everything wrong with OSU. Can't be fixed in one game


I don’t disagree completely, and I don’t like the thought of Alabama maybe squeaking in, but I see the path, and I don’t think it will be the same game either. I’ve gotta root for something, WVU sucks and needs a new coach, plus I’ve lived here longer and root for the bucks just as hard now.


----------



## hdrking2003

You know you’ve had a good day when you get to visit Raber’s twice in one day!! Once to pick up my trail bologna, summer sausage and snack sticks from my buck, and once to drop off a couple of does that me n my buddy shot


----------



## Green/OH

Does anyone seriously think we get past Georgia assuming they sneak back in ? I’ll gladly eat crow if they do but that Michigan game was hard to watch.


----------



## hdrking2003

cope-77 said:


> I don’t disagree completely, and I don’t like the thought of Alabama maybe squeaking in, but I see the path, and I don’t think it will be the same game either. I’ve gotta root for something, WVU sucks and needs a new coach, plus I’ve lived here longer and root for the bucks just as hard now.


As crazy as it sounds, I just had a debate with a buddy of mine that a 2 loss Bama might get the nod over TCU. 

A nice friendly debate between grown men, where neither party ended up with wadded panties or turned into a raging Karen. Imagine that, it is still possible.


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> Does anyone seriously think we get past Georgia assuming they sneak back in ? I’ll gladly eat crow if they do but that Michigan game was hard to watch.


At first and on paper, no. Then I’m reminded of 2014 when we’re supposed to be stomped out by Bama and then again by Oregon. That seemed to work out pretty well for us lol.


----------



## Green/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> As crazy as it sounds, I just had a debate with a buddy of mine that a 2 loss Bama might get the nod over TCU.
> 
> A nice friendly debate between grown men, where neither party ended up with wadded panties or turned into a raging Karen. Imagine that, it is still possible.


Hey aren’t you that guy that got put in his place last time and couldn’t accept that you were proven wrong lol 😂 I did get a chuckle out of all that.


----------



## Green/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> At first and on paper, no. Then I’m reminded of 2014 when we’re supposed to be stomped out by Bama and then again by Oregon. That seemed to work out pretty well for us lol.


I was thinking of exactly that as I typed up the previous message. I remember that bama game like yesterday had a house full of family and friends hunting state ground and we had rented a house in the state park. Didn’t kill anything but our livers. That game is an awesome memory.


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> Hey aren’t you that guy that got put in his place last time and couldn’t accept that you were proven wrong lol  I did get a chuckle out of all that.


Yep, I just now crawled out of my hole to face the public again after such embarrassment


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> I was thinking of exactly that as I typed up the previous message. I remember that bama game like yesterday had a house full of family and friends hunting state ground and we had rented a house in the state park. Didn’t kill anything but our livers. That game is an awesome memory.


The main difference that I see is we were entering the playoffs on a hot streak. Not so much this go round. Hopefully something will turn around, and quickly.


----------



## Green/OH

Fair enough.. they have coasted through the season maybe the loss as embarrassing as it was will be a motivator should be anyhow


----------



## ohdave

Ga, U of M, OSU and TCU in that order


----------



## hdrking2003

ohdave said:


> Ga, U of M, OSU and TCU in that order


I would agree that TCU is most deserving, but I just know how Bama is a committee darling. Hopefully they will do what’s right, and put the truly best 4 teams in.


----------



## GTO63

hdrking2003 said:


> You know you’ve had a good day when you get to visit Raber’s twice in one day!! Once to pick up my trail bologna, summer sausage and snack sticks from my buck, and once to drop off a couple of does that me n my buddy shot


What kind of turn around time does Rabers have on deer processing ? I Have been hearing good things about them! only 44 min from Johnstown.


----------



## IClark

GTO63 said:


> What kind of turn around time does Rabers have on deer processing ? I Have been hearing good things about them! only 44 min from Johnstown.


Normally a week or less. But with gun season it's longer. On Wednesday they were 4-5 weeks out.


----------



## GTO63

Thanks might have to take my next kill there, hopefully tonight I will take a doe!


----------



## The Phantom

I think most are saying OSU #4, TCU at #3 since their only loss was their championship game.
Look at the history and how we replaced TCU a few years ago and it makes sense.




cope-77 said:


> barring a Purdue upset
> 
> 1 Georgia
> 2 ?ichigan
> 3 Ohio State
> 4 Alabama or maybe TCU
> 
> we get another chance, I think


----------



## The Phantom

I'm jealous. Haven't had a thing to shoot at this week.
Wife says we don't have room in the freezer so might not even take the bow back out?



hdrking2003 said:


> You know you’ve had a good day when you get to visit Raber’s twice in one day!! Once to pick up my trail bologna, summer sausage and snack sticks from my buck, and once to drop off a couple of does that me n my buddy shot


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Normally a week or less. But with gun season it's longer. On Wednesday they were 4-5 weeks out.


Yeah and all depends on what you are having done. My buddy dropped off his buck Monday and was told it would be a few weeks, but he was having some specialties done (trail, snack sticks, etc). The does we dropped off yesterday we’re just for the basic cuts (backstrap, roasts, burger) and we were told to pick up on December 12. Bow season is usually a week tops tho. They bring in an extra refrigerated semi trailer for gun season due to business levels. They were swamped yesterday, I know that. Chris said they took in over 60 deer yesterday alone(one being an absolute slammer buck), plus all the people picking up too.


----------



## Smitty8076

hdrking2003 said:


> “Raber’s favorite”, hands down!


Is this the maple flavored breakfast sausage ? Finally going to make it up there this week, so I am needing to decide. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

In rut related news.......out of around 20 deer last night, I saw a total of 3 bucks (one was a decent 135ish 10), and all 3 were checking and pushing does all over the field. On the way home me and my buddy stopped in the road just outside of Amity to watch 2 bucks chase a doe all over the place about 40 yards just off of the roadside. They’re still looking for the “hot” ladies.


----------



## hdrking2003

Smitty8076 said:


> Is this the maple flavored breakfast sausage ? Finally going to make it up there this week, so I am needing to decide.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


No, “Raber’s favorite” is an actual flavor of their pre made burgers or brats. Is a special blend of seasoning that they came up with. It’s got a little salt and a little spice. It’s pretty outstanding in either one, especially on the grill. I’ve had friends that I’ve shared with tell me that it’s the best deer burgers and brats they’ve ever had.


----------



## Smitty8076

hdrking2003 said:


> No, “Raber’s favorite” is an actual flavor of their pre made burgers or brats. Is a special blend of seasoning that they came up with. It’s got a little salt and a little spice. It’s pretty outstanding in either one, especially on the grill. I’ve had friends that I’ve shared with tell me that it’s the best deer burgers and brats they’ve ever had.


Can you post a picture of that whole flyer ? Mine is a few years old. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

When we went the one guy took his lunch break after taking our deer. We noticed he was eating some summer sausage that was different then what my BIL has got from them. It was a darker color and looked like a coarser grind.

We didn’t think about asking about it until a few hours down the road. I do not care for their summer sausage. I think it tastes like that Oscar Mayer bologna that you make sandwiches with. I had enough of that as a kid to last my entire lifetime.

The snack sticks with hot pepper cheese though….I’d be embarrassed to tell you how many of them I can eat. Lol.


----------



## Smitty8076

chaded said:


> When we went the one guy took his lunch break after taking our deer. We noticed he was eating some summer sausage that was different then what my BIL has got from them. It was a darker color and looked like a coarser grind.
> 
> We didn’t think about asking about it until a few hours down the road. I do not care for their summer sausage. I think it tastes like that Oscar Mayer bologna that you make sandwiches with. I had enough of that as a kid to last my entire lifetime.
> 
> The snack sticks with hot pepper cheese though….I’d be embarrassed to tell you how many of them I can eat. Lol.


I have only had the summer sausage with hot pepper cheese. I really like it, as well as everyone I have shared it with. I guess maybe the cheese makes a big difference? 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Any good processors near athens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Smitty8076 said:


> Can you post a picture of that whole flyer ? Mine is a few years old.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Smitty8076 said:


> I have only had the summer sausage with hot pepper cheese. I really like it, as well as everyone I have shared it with. I guess maybe the cheese makes a big difference?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Yeah the hot pepper cheese is key in the trail bologna, summer sausage and snack sticks. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Hampton3

Can you drop deer at Rabers on Sunday’s?


----------



## The Phantom

NO!




Hampton3 said:


> Can you drop deer at Rabers on Sunday’s?


----------



## GTO63

ohio state made it, there 4th ranked.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hampton3 said:


> Can you drop deer at Rabers on Sunday’s?


Drop off is Monday-Saturday 7am-8pm right now. They’re Amish, so closed on Sunday.


----------



## hdrking2003

GTO63 said:


> ohio state made it, there 4th ranked.


And they did the “right” thing IMO on TCU instead of Bama.


----------



## GTO63

Yes I agree,


----------



## Smitty8076

hdrking2003 said:


>


Thanks.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

You guys are killing me about Rabers.. 1.5 hours.. won't happen during the week because of work.. and, I finally have something to take it. I usually do all my own but time won't allow right now. I've done the typical dons and Dumas up here but really wanna try somewhere new..

Anyhow, here's the tag filler. Never seen him before this morning. Stark county. 

Anyone got a long bow for sale? Last weapon I need to shoot a deer with to have used every version of every legal weapon! Semi auto pistol - CHECK.


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> You guys are killing me about Rabers.. 1.5 hours.. won't happen during the week because of work.. and, I finally have something to take it. I usually do all my own but time won't allow right now. I've done the typical dons and Dumas up here but really wanna try somewhere new..
> 
> Anyhow, here's the tag filler. Never seen him before this morning. Stark county.
> 
> Anyone got a long bow for sale? Last weapon I need to shoot a deer with to have used every version of every legal weapon! Semi auto pistol - CHECK.
> 
> View attachment 7750836


Nice job man!!


----------



## chaded

Smitty8076 said:


> I have only had the summer sausage with hot pepper cheese. I really like it, as well as everyone I have shared it with. I guess maybe the cheese makes a big difference?
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


I don’t think it would make a difference for me. I’d be curious to see of any of you guys have any of the summer sausage if you couldn’t take a picture of it to see if it’s what I have had. I am really interested in the stuff the amish guy had when we were there as it looks like what I am used to when I have summer sausage made elsewhere.

My nephew said the one stuff tastes like a hotdog and I can’t say he‘s wrong. Lol. The problem is I don’t like hot dogs. 😂


----------



## AmishMan007

I agree with Meister! You guys are killing me as well with the Rabers talk! It would be a 2 hour drive for me to get there though from Logan County. Do you guys think it’s worth it?

Also I see that it says that the standard cut does not apply if you’re getting 25lbs of sausage and 10lbs of sticks. Does that mean you do not have to pay the $85 if you meet those minimums?I’ve not seen that before. Most places charge you the standard cut fee and then the specialty on top of that…. I dropped $190 on 10lbs of sticks, 10lbs of sausage then roasts and ground with the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> I agree with Meister! You guys are killing me as well with the Rabers talk! It would be a 2 hour drive for me to get there though from Logan County. Do you guys think it’s worth it?
> 
> Also I see that it says that the standard cut does not apply if you’re getting 25lbs of sausage and 10lbs of sticks. Does that mean you do not have to pay the $85 if you meet those minimums?I’ve not seen that before. Most places charge you the standard cut fee and then the specialty on top of that…. I dropped $190 on 10lbs of sticks, 10lbs of sausage then roasts and ground with the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you get the specialty stuff done, you pay the skinning and deboning fees instead. The standard cut price is just like an all in one price for the basics. It’s like a value meal at a fast food restaurant lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> You guys are killing me about Rabers.. 1.5 hours.. won't happen during the week because of work.. and, I finally have something to take it. I usually do all my own but time won't allow right now. I've done the typical dons and Dumas up here but really wanna try somewhere new..
> 
> Anyhow, here's the tag filler. Never seen him before this morning. Stark county.
> 
> Anyone got a long bow for sale? Last weapon I need to shoot a deer with to have used every version of every legal weapon! Semi auto pistol - CHECK.
> 
> View attachment 7750836


Awesome, congrats! My buddy came out with me last night with his 357 magnum revolver and took a doe. Something I gotta try.[emoji1360]

10mm I assume?


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> I don’t think it would make a difference for me. I’d be curious to see of any of you guys have any of the summer sausage if you couldn’t take a picture of it to see if it’s what I have had. I am really interested in the stuff the amish guy had when we were there as it looks like what I am used to when I have summer sausage made elsewhere.
> 
> My nephew said the one stuff tastes like a hotdog and I can’t say he‘s wrong. Lol. The problem is I don’t like hot dogs. [emoji23]


----------



## hdrking2003

Comes packaged like this, big ol logs lol.


----------



## pbuck

Couple pics from our drive along the Yellowstone river in MT. today. This was at 11am. I can only imagine the evening hours.


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


>


Thanks, that is definitely the same stuff Isaac has been getting.


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> Thanks, that is definitely the same stuff Isaac has been getting.


What I don't understand is that there's hardly any difference in my opinion between their SS and baloney. I talked to Chris about it last year and they thought about changing the recipie but they didn't. I don't mind the SS but I've had better.. Their snack sticks on the other hand are the best!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> What I don't understand is that there's hardly any difference in my opinion between their SS and baloney. I talked to Chris about it last year and they thought about changing the recipie but they didn't. I don't mind the SS but I've had better.. Their snack sticks on the other hand are the best!


This is my first year for the summer sausage. I usually just do the trail bologna and snack sticks. Although the trail and sausage is similar, there is a subtle difference, and I think I prefer the sausage just a tiny bit more. They are both excellent to me tho. I do agree that the snack sticks still rule the roost lol.


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> If you get the specialty stuff done, you pay the skinning and deboning fees instead. The standard cut price is just like an all in one price for the basics. It’s like a value meal at a fast food restaurant lol.


Thank you sir! 

You think it’s worth a 2 hour drive though?


----------



## pbuck

Glad I do my own sausages, sticks and all the other stuff. Too many choices to make if I had to go somewhere like that.

When I was at his place today, My nephew showed me the menu from the place he had his elk done. Way to many variations of snack sticks alone to know exactly what you want. I’d be worried about getting 10+# of something I didn’t like.


----------



## roosiebull

MRey said:


> So I'm still waiting on the skull to come back(I have an acquaintance that does euros with Egyptian beetles)
> But I decided to tan the cape my self it didn't turn out too bad for my first time which was awesome, and the hide is still nice and pliable.
> The pics I took are in chronological order but I didnt take many
> 
> Salting and pickling w/rinses
> View attachment 7749103
> View attachment 7749109
> 
> Then I actually stretched it in some cheap wood by tacking it during the initial tanning/drying
> View attachment 7749108
> 
> And I let it dry that way, and then just worked it till it was soft after it was dry
> View attachment 7749105
> View attachment 7749106
> View attachment 7749107
> 
> The only thing that was a task was digging all the frozen to death ticks, but I'm happy with the end result


You have any links to the process? I have been wanting to do a few hides


----------



## roosiebull

hdrking2003 said:


> In rut related news.......out of around 20 deer last night, I saw a total of 3 bucks (one was a decent 135ish 10), and all 3 were checking and pushing does all over the field. On the way home me and my buddy stopped in the road just outside of Amity to watch 2 bucks chase a doe all over the place about 40 yards just off of the roadside. They’re still looking for the “hot” ladies.


2nd cycle, it’s time


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> You think it’s worth a 2 hour drive though?


I'd say at least once. Then you'll know for sure from there. Won't know till you try it, right?


----------



## MRey

roosiebull said:


> You have any links to the process? I have been wanting to do a few hides


Here is the guide I followed except for making my own stretching rack the salting and pickling are crucial imo to keep the hair locked in:





most of them are fairly similar, and I used this tanning solution
Hide and Deer Fur Tanning, 8 Ounces https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0031TRZJG?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I didnt use anything to soften it other than working the hide over a 2x4 after It was done drying and cleaned of left over ticks


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> I'd say at least once. Then you'll know for sure from there. Won't know till you try it, right?


Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

hdrking2003 said:


> I'd say at least once. Then you'll know for sure from there. Won't know till you try it, right?


This from HD[emoji115]
I just made the drive on Friday to pick up my son's meat from Rabers (first time). 1 hour 45 minutes each way!
I got snack sticks (regular and hot pepper), cheddar cheese summer sausage, and patties with Rabers favorite seasoning.
We tried all of it this weekend. My wife, who normally doesn't like deer meat, said to me last night: "I hope the drive to Rabers wasn't too bad, cause you are taking every deer you shoot there". 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Is Rabers cash only or do they take card? I made the trip up there last Monday and forgot to ask. Gotta make the drive from Newark/Heath are on Wednesday. Looking forward to trying the snack sticks! Usually process my own deer but wanted to give the sticks a try.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Been a great year with my son getting his first bow buck. Alot of nighttime pictures of bucks but we're fortunate to get a couple nice ones. Looking forward to next year and good luck to everyone still grinding!


----------



## chaded

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Is Rabers cash only or do they take card? I made the trip up there last Monday and forgot to ask. Gotta make the drive from Newark/Heath are on Wednesday. Looking forward to trying the snack sticks! Usually process my own deer but wanted to give the sticks a try.


I thought I saw a sign when I was there that said cash or check only but I could be wrong.


----------



## IClark

It is cash or check only


----------



## AmishMan007

Thanks for all the info guys! 

Are you sure Rabers isn’t paying for all the advertising on this thread? [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey

AmishMan007 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!
> 
> Are you sure Rabers isn’t paying for all the advertising on this thread? [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I'm a trumbull locker guy myself when I don't have time to get it done 😁


----------



## ohiobucks

AmishMan007 said:


> Are you sure Rabers isn’t paying for all the advertising on this thread? [emoji1787]


I'm thinking Issac and Clint are actually Amish, and on Raber's payroll! 🧔


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> I'm thinking Issac and Clint are actually Amish, and on Raber's payroll! 🧔


Lol......Nope....just a pretty satisfied customer


----------



## Meat

gjs4 said:


> Any good processors near athens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if Woods Rd. Deer Processing is still open or not? That was the only one I knew about, but haven't used them in a few years.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I'm thinking Issac and Clint are actually Amish, and on Raber's payroll! 🧔


Maaaaaybe

They pay us in snack sticks too. You want in Tom? I bet we could pull some strings for you


----------



## roosiebull

MRey said:


> Here is the guide I followed except for making my own stretching rack the salting and pickling are crucial imo to keep the hair locked in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of them are fairly similar, and I used this tanning solution
> Hide and Deer Fur Tanning, 8 Ounces https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0031TRZJG?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I didnt use anything to soften it other than working the hide over a 2x4 after It was done drying and cleaned of left over ticks


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaybe
> 
> They pay us in snack sticks too. You want in Tom? I bet we could pull some strings for you


Ssssshhhhh......I thought this was our little secret!


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Been a great year with my son getting his first bow buck. Alot of nighttime pictures of bucks but we're fortunate to get a couple nice ones. Looking forward to next year and good luck to everyone still grinding!


Big congrats to you and your boy this year!!


----------



## pbuck

Hey, if you guys want to cut me in, I’ll make you some stuff. All I want in return is some extra venison cause as you’re aware, I’m not so good at getting it myself. [emoji1787]










One thing I can make for you that you won’t get from Raber’s is pastrami and I can guarantee that if they did make it you’d want a bunch of it.


----------



## Green/OH

Well went down to Knox today pulled all my stands/sticks and brought my ranger home …deer running everywhere seems the guns didn’t hurt them too bad. New batteries in cell cams and got them on the food sources and set out a couple non cell cams to soak for the winter in the thickets.


----------



## AmishMan007

pbuck said:


> Hey, if you guys want to cut me in, I’ll make you some stuff. All I want in return is some extra venison cause as you’re aware, I’m not so good at getting it myself. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I can make for you that you won’t get from Raber’s is pastrami and I can guarantee that if they did make it you’d want a bunch of it.


Now that looks fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I told him about all of the advertising he gets on here. Obviously he has no idea what AT is and I was in a hurry so didn't pull it up on my phone. Maybe if I make another trip there this year I'll remember to pull it up.




AmishMan007 said:


> Are you sure Rabers isn’t paying for all the advertising on this thread? [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Anyone got a right handed longbow laying around? Trying to complete my goal this year now! Lol

Took my buck to Dumas near me. Later in the year Rabers IS happening tho.


----------



## cope-77

AmishMan007 said:


> I agree with Meister! You guys are killing me as well with the Rabers talk! It would be a 2 hour drive for me to get there though from Logan County. Do you guys think it’s worth it?
> 
> Also I see that it says that the standard cut does not apply if you’re getting 25lbs of sausage and 10lbs of sticks. Does that mean you do not have to pay the $85 if you meet those minimums?I’ve not seen that before. Most places charge you the standard cut fee and then the specialty on top of that…. I dropped $190 on 10lbs of sticks, 10lbs of sausage then roasts and ground with the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve always wanted to make the trip to Rabers after reading this thread every year, but it’s just over a 2 hour drive for me as well (Miami County). Guys from work (Champaign County) have used the Amish up around the Bellefontaine/DeGraff area (close to you). I’ve tried their sticks and sausages they’ve had done there and they are good, but I think you have to take it in deboned.


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> Hey, if you guys want to cut me in, I’ll make you some stuff. All I want in return is some extra venison cause as you’re aware, I’m not so good at getting it myself. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I can make for you that you won’t get from Raber’s is pastrami and I can guarantee that if they did make it you’d want a bunch of it.


Mmmmmmmm[emoji1786][emoji1786][emoji1786]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Headed out in the morning. Still grinding it out.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Been a great year with my son getting his first bow buck. Alot of nighttime pictures of bucks but we're fortunate to get a couple nice ones. Looking forward to next year and good luck to everyone still grinding!


Congratulations!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> Hey, if you guys want to cut me in, I’ll make you some stuff. All I want in return is some extra venison cause as you’re aware, I’m not so good at getting it myself. [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I can make for you that you won’t get from Raber’s is pastrami and I can guarantee that if they did make it you’d want a bunch of it.


Wow, looks delicious!


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Headed out in the morning. Still grinding it out.


Good luck!


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Headed out in the morning. Still grinding it out.


Good luck !


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Saw two does this AM. Back out later.


----------



## Bobsfriend

How about you fellas start your own thread to look at your sausages.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bobsfriend said:


> How about you fellas start your own thread to look at your sausages.


Sounds like meat envy to me


----------



## Suncrest08

I have two deer ready to turn into some delicious meat treats, prob going sticks and logs. I sent pastrami a pm and tryin to make some of that. Looks amazing


----------



## roosiebull

Bobsfriend said:


> How about you fellas start your own thread to look at your sausages.


You won’t enjoy a thread like that as much, it takes all of the mystery out of it, you won’t scroll with suspense wondering if the next reply will be a big sausage or just a deer pic


----------



## Suncrest08

🤞 sausage


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lots of deer tonight just no shooters. Back out in the AM.


----------



## DL07

Good luck!


----------



## RH1

Good luck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

No shooters today either. Not hunting tomorrow back at it Friday.


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> No shooters today either. Not hunting tomorrow back at it Friday.


Dang it man! We’re rooting for ya!


----------



## pbuck

No sausage pics. Sorry. 

My 10 has made it so far. Lord knows I’m no threat but he’s avoided the neighbors to this point.


----------



## The Phantom

Still hoping to put a SEVR 1.5 through something!

Good luck to everyone still at it.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck Bowtech and Phantom!!


----------



## RH1

Good luck guys


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> No sausage pics. Sorry.
> 
> My 10 has made it so far. Lord knows I’m no threat but he’s avoided the neighbors to this point.


Still gotta survive the bonus gun and muzzleloader seasons too. I have one target buck as well and he didn’t show till after gun season.


----------



## ohiobucks

Bobsfriend said:


> How about you fellas start your own thread to look at your sausages.


----------



## IClark

I've been home with 3 sick kids all week. My wife had a business trip so I'm hoping to get out a little next week.


----------



## pbuck

I guess I’ll be doing some more bow hunting in Ohio. Of all times the power company decided to work on the lines going through the property I hunt here in WV. It’s a mess and people driving dozers, excavators and buggies back and forth. The power line runs right through the length of the property. Ugh.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

So far this guy has made it and still finds the need to fight other bucks off his territory this late in the season


----------



## M.Magis

Thats not fighting, just some friendly sparring.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Stud


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Back up the tree early in the AM


----------



## RH1

I'm hoping to get out tomorrow afternoon. 
Doe patrol!


----------



## The Phantom

Won't make it in the morning.
Hopefully an afternoon hunt will be successful.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am hoping to take a doe for my neighbor who is struggling financially or a shooter buck.


----------



## RH1

2.5 hours tonight and 0 deer seen. Going to take some cold and snow to get them moving really good again


----------



## swelms22

I’ve had one deer on my cams in 10 days. 3.5yr old 8 on Wednesday. Even the squirrels have gone into hiding.


----------



## The Phantom

Saw 6 total.
Nothing close.
Looked like a spike harassing a doe.


----------



## pbuck

swelms22 said:


> I’ve had one deer on my cams in 10 days. 3.5yr old 8 on Wednesday. Even the squirrels have gone into hiding.


Mine are slow but not that dead. I have been getting what looks like the same coyote on one a couple times. Amazingly, they’ve been absent most of the fall/winter.


----------



## gjs4

Athens- my cams are dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swelms22

pbuck said:


> Mine are slow but not that dead. I have been getting what looks like the same coyote on one a couple times. Amazingly, they’ve been absent most of the fall/winter.


I, too, had a few coyote a few times just before gun season hit. Zero all year before that.


----------



## pbuck

Lol! As if on cue.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Passed on some does. Back out in the AM. Anyone seeing and “second” rut activity?


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Passed on some does. Back out in the AM. Anyone seeing and “second” rut activity?


Buddy of mine killed a nice 10 on Saturday of gun season, he was chasing, nothing much other than that yet.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am seeing does out the Yang Yang and small busted up bucks. I am holding out hope….


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Off to the tree. Cmon shooter!


----------



## RH1

Get em bud!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

First morning all year I didn’t see squat. Cams have gone silent as well. Back out in the morning


----------



## MRey

Got my skull back from the guy that has flesh eating Beatles, it turned out pretty swell


----------



## pbuck

Might have had a record day for pics on my cams. They kept me busy. A couple groups of does/yearlings on both cams this morning and evening. No shooter bucks but there was 2 or 3 dinks on the move. I also had 7 deer in the yard this evening eating around my Bradford pear trees. One little spike was still nosing around and harassing the does. 

I’m going to try to get up and go tomorrow morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> Might have had a record day for pics on my cams. They kept me busy. A couple groups of does/yearlings on both cams this morning and evening. No shooter bucks but there was 2 or 3 dinks on the move. I also had 7 deer in the yard this evening eating around my Bradford pear trees. One little spike was still nosing around and harassing the does.
> 
> I’m going to try to get up and go tomorrow morning.


Good luck, I am going out as well.


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Good luck, I am going out as well.


Same to you! You’re due!


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Passed on some does. Back out in the AM. Anyone seeing and “second” rut activity?


I absolutely did, by a few bucks on the Saturday of gun, but that was last time I was out.


----------



## cday34

MRey said:


> Got my skull back from the guy that has flesh eating Beatles, it turned out pretty swell
> View attachment 7755000
> View attachment 7755001
> View attachment 7755002


Where did you have this done?


----------



## MRey

cday34 said:


> Where did you have this done?







__





Loading…






m.facebook.com




Really chill dude, he's awesome to talk on the phone with, and I feel that he's super reasonable price wise, its awesome how thorough those little Beatles are


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m no Rabers, but …. Did some work tonight, 12 logs. Gonna smoke em tomorrow. 20lb venison, 10lb pork butt, 3 lb cheddar and of course DBS seasoning.


----------



## pbuck

I’m in. Jumped one on the way down.


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m no Rabers, but …. Did some work tonight, 12 logs. Gonna smoke em tomorrow. 20lb venison, 10lb pork butt, 3 lb cheddar and of course DBS seasoning.
> View attachment 7755187


Oh ya!!


----------



## cday34

MRey said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really chill dude, he's awesome to talk on the phone with, and I feel that he's super reasonable price wise, its awesome how thorough those little Beatles are
> View attachment 7755107
> View attachment 7755108
> View attachment 7755109


Thanks!


----------



## pbuck

Funny animals, these deer. Yesterday my cams were blowin my phone up most of the morning. So far today, nothing. Not even on the other side of the property where I’m not at lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I was covered up in does and fawns all AM. On small forky cruising as well.


----------



## pbuck

I’m in if it’s brown it’s down mode. Well, besides yearlings and UPS trucks.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

That mode starts tonight for me doe wise.


----------



## pbuck

Or….turkeys.


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> I’m in if it’s brown it’s down mode. Well, besides yearlings and UPS trucks.


Not the ups truck I'm waiting on a package


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat out tonight back out in the AM.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Not the ups truck I'm waiting on a package


Me too. It’s coming tomorrow so after that have at it.


----------



## Tim/OH

New buck that has been coming through lately….will be a stud next yr if he survives the season, he is a 6x5


----------



## BowtechHunter65

He’s a stud Tim!


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven’t hunted in a few weeks but plan on doing some hunting this week.

Tim


----------



## IClark

Back at it for the first time in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Back at it for the first time in almost 2 weeks.
> View attachment 7756196


Good luck man. I already miss it. Finishing a season is always gratifying, relieving, but oh so bittersweet. Lol.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck man. I already miss it. Finishing a season is always gratifying, relieving, but oh so bittersweet. Lol.


Yeah I'm just seeing if a shooter has a death wish. I think I'm done with does for now. Lol


----------



## Green/OH

Next year I think I’ll at least save a doe tag for gun season. Maybe try to get one with a pistol if my buck tag is filled. Waiting all year for hunting season for it to be over by mid November is a bummer. Not complaining of course had a very blessed season. But I miss getting out in a tree.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Back out tomorrow night. Cold tonight should have deer moving but I am having another surgery on my neck in the AM. Last one finally. Snow in the forecast late next week as well for Meigs Co! YAY


----------



## Green/OH

Good luck on the surgery! Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks. I had one two weeks ago and was hunting the next day.


----------



## The Phantom

Had two does walk out into the field as I was walking to my stand.
Had a small 6 point walk to within 20 yards, straight on. Only shot I had was quartering to at 30 yards, I passed. He bedded down 40 yards away for about 15 minutes.
Had to wait for a buck at two does to leave the field before I climbed down.


----------



## IClark

One small buck about 100 yards from me tonight. Bleated at him and he came running. Lol First buck all season that responded to a call.....smh....


----------



## The Phantom

I don't even take my calls with me now.
Big boys are tired of fighting, and I don't want to have mess with a small one in the cold and dark.
But I will take a big doe!


----------



## RH1

I'm doe hunting only now after killing my buck on Nov 10.. I love shooting deer with my bow but I have to admit that between crappy winds and the demands of my job this time of year, it is making it hard for me to get real motivated to hunt on my 1 day off each week


----------



## Eddie12

Another good place to consider is Newswanger Meats in Shiloh. They are about 45 minutes closer than Raber’s so I went with them this year. To be honest it’s a toss up but I should have got some more snack sticks. My favorite so far is the trail bologna with hot pepper cheese. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Eddie12 said:


> Another good place to consider is Newswanger Meats in Shiloh. They are about 45 minutes closer than Raber’s so I went with them this year. To be honest it’s a toss up but I should have got some more snack sticks. My favorite so far is the trail bologna with hot pepper cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would like to try their summer sausage and sweet bologna.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Neck procedure went well. Sore but going out in the morning.


----------



## pbuck

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Neck procedure went well. Sore but going out in the morning.


Get one!


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Neck procedure went well. Sore but going out in the morning.


Just gotta be a tough old SOB don’t you…. LOL


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Would like to try their summer sausage and sweet bologna.


Yeah that sweet bologna definitely caught my eye. Love me some Sweet Lebanon bologna!


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Neck procedure went well. Sore but going out in the morning.


Good luck Bowtech!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Cams hav been busy all night. I’m off for a morning sit. Shooter and doe patrol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Just thumped a big doe for the neighbor.


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just thumped a big doe for the neighbor.


HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

The "Hunter of the year" award goes to.....BowtechHunter65.....aka "Thumper" 👊 😆


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just thumped a big doe for the neighbor.


Awesome man!!!


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just thumped a big doe for the neighbor.


Thats great! Congrats!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65




----------



## GTO63

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah that sweet bologna definitely caught my eye. Love me some Sweet Lebanon bologna!


I have had sweeet bologna from a amish place in PA and it was amazing!


----------



## GTO63

BowtechHunter65 said:


> View attachment 7757473


Congrats Bowtech!!!!


----------



## The Phantom

Great.
Hope to make it out this afternoon.




BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just thumped a big doe for the neighbor.


----------



## hdrking2003

GTO63 said:


> I have had sweeet bologna from a amish place in PA and it was amazing!


Yeah that's where the OG and best Sweet Lebanon comes from fo sho!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Goin out in the Am if it isn’t raining. Still wanna kill a nice buck.


----------



## DeereHunter

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Goin out in the Am if it isn’t raining. Still wanna kill a nice buck.


Good luck!


----------



## The Phantom

Saw 6 in the field; I was in the woods!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Stayed out today cause of the rain. Have an appointment with an ankle surgeon tomorrow to see when my surgery will be. I will be glad to get out of this walking boot. Hope to hunt this weekend


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Stayed out today cause of the rain. Have an appointment with an ankle surgeon tomorrow to see when my surgery will be. I will be glad to get out of this walking boot. Hope to hunt this weekend


So, when can we officially call you BionicBowtechHunter65?


----------



## The Phantom

If you're not happy with you ankle guy I have one who I highly recommend.


----------



## IClark

Back at it this evening in Knox. Will break out the 350 Legend in the Morning.
Hoping something decides to check out this cut corn field this evening.


----------



## The Phantom

I'll have the 12 gauge out for a couple hours in the morning. Trying to get something for my daughter.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck everyone this weekend!!! I'll be out with the TC omega .50 cal. Still trying to fill my buck tag. Plan is to hunt mornings back in the woods, where I hope hunters on neighbors might push something my way and hunt cut corn field in the afternoons. I believe this buck is still alive. I missed him first gun season, but made sure to resight in my gun


----------



## pbuck

I’ll be out in the morning with the 350L also. My cams have been dead but I don’t expect much traffic where they are after the rut. 

I did manage to, as bowtech would say, thump a doe with my Omega in WV today. The power line guys finally finished up yesterday so it was quiet for a change.


----------



## pbuck

Lol. Just because a few minutes ago I said my cams were dead, I had to be made fun of. [emoji1787]


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Back at it this evening in Knox. Will break out the 350 Legend in the Morning.
> Hoping something decides to check out this cut corn field this evening.
> View attachment 7758994


I still wish I could pinpoint your location but that looks like about every corn field in the Gambier area lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> I’ll be out in the morning with the 350L also. My cams have been dead but I don’t expect much traffic where they are after the rut.
> 
> I did manage to, as bowtech would say, thump a doe with my Omega in WV today. The power line guys finally finished up yesterday so it was quiet for a change.


Congrats buddy, meat in the freezer is always good!! Heard those WV does can be pretty tasty too

Good looking ML too


----------



## pbuck

Thank you! My sausage supply is dwindling. I needed some meat.


----------



## Green/OH

Good luck to everyone in the morning! I’ll be at work waiting on the updates… no pressure but i expect some blood tomorrow fellas lol.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> I still wish I could pinpoint your location but that looks like about every corn field in the Gambier area lol.


I hunt the farm right across from where Gambier Road intersects at 229. Just told everybody where I hunt. Lol 🤣


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Going out with the xbow in the morning in search of a shooter.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> I’ll be out in the morning with the 350L also. My cams have been dead but I don’t expect much traffic where they are after the rut.
> 
> I did manage to, as bowtech would say, thump a doe with my Omega in WV today. The power line guys finally finished up yesterday so it was quiet for a change.


Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Best of luck guys. I may get out for one more doe.


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> I hunt the farm right across from where Gambier Road intersects at 229. Just told everybody where I hunt. Lol 🤣


See you in the morning.. I'll bring the coffee


----------



## chaded

🤦‍♂️ 🤣


----------



## IClark

Saw 6 tonight. Had a 4 point cruising around my treestand for about 15 minutes.


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> 🤦‍♂️ 🤣


What can I say....I like to hunt with a partner


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Going out with the xbow in the morning in search of a shooter.


Gun too hard on the neck? Or are you one of the “too proud to hunt with a gun?”


----------



## swelms22

Finally had a couple bucks show back up, just in time for another round of shell shock. Father and son.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> Gun too hard on the neck? Or are you one of the “too proud to hunt with a gun?”


No sir. I have a safe full but I have taken so many with firearms it’s not challenging or fun to me anymore. I like the challenge archery poses. Also we don’t shoot on our property to give the animals a “quiet zone”.


----------



## The Phantom

Standing in a 7 acre woods in Knox county surrounded by acres of empty corn fields. And by empty I mean not a deer in sight!
Heard a shot to the east at 8:05, and one to the west at 8:15
Other than that it's been quiet.


----------



## IClark

dead hear as well. Saw the back end of a deer around 8ish heading towards the neighbors.


----------



## Green/OH

Cams have had some steady activity this morning in Knox. Hope it picks up for those that are out.


----------



## pbuck

I ran two out walking in other than that it’s been quiet here too. Had a couple small bucks on my cam last night on the other side of the property. Heard a few shots way off in the distance about 8. Nothing since.


----------



## chaded

Nothing moving here. Wind is picking up quite a bit.


----------



## IClark

had 2 does sneak around me onto the neighbors about half an hour ago.


----------



## The Phantom

Done with gun season. Things to do, and family Christmas this afternoon.
Good luck guys.


----------



## pbuck

Let a little button head walk. Nothing else seen. Wind is coming up and swirling since I’m on back side of ridge so it’s to go eat and reposition.


----------



## tyepsu

Saw 3 doe around 8:15 , but about 150 to 175 yards and never really stopped for more than a few seconds. Not a high percentage shot with an inline and iffy about taking a doe. Checked a few cams in other spots. Warming up for a bit and hanging out with my dog. Trying to decide where to hunt this afternoon


----------



## chaded

Saw 12, no bucks though. I doubt I’m back out until muzzleloader.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I’m out till Monday.


----------



## pbuck

I drew a blank this afternoon. Not even a squirrel.


----------



## IClark

Saw a total of 15 today. 2 shooters but they stayed over on the neighbors. Been my luck this year when it comes to antlers.


----------



## RH1

One of our shooters has finally shown back up.


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Saw a total of 15 today. 2 shooters but they stayed over on the neighbors. Been my luck this year when it comes to antlers.


Well, I know a guy, that knows a few guys, that knows where you hunt, if you need a few hands!


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Saw a total of 15 today. 2 shooters but they stayed over on the neighbors. Been my luck this year when it comes to antlers.


It does look like a killer spot BTW.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> It does look like a killer spot BTW.


Yeah not bad. I've hunted better, unfortunately can't hunt there anymore.


----------



## tyepsu

Saw a fawn and 2 doe around 4:45 pm and a buck right at dark, but he was 200 + yards and a bunch of branches between him and I. I couldn't get a great look. Amish neighbor shot this buck about a 1/4 mile up the road. Pretty sure it's the one I missed the Friday afternoon of 1st gun season.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> I hunt the farm right across from where Gambier Road intersects at 229. Just told everybody where I hunt. Lol


Well way to throw everyone off the trail Isaac, I like your style......cause Gambier Rd IS 229


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Well way to throw everyone off the trail Isaac, I like your style......cause Gambier Rd IS 229


Yep pretty much....inside joke there


----------



## hdrking2003

Was out with my buddy in southern Richland this afternoon(had to get back in the woods lol) and couldn’t believe how slow things were. Cold, snowy and near a food source, which should’ve been perfect for taking home a doe, but only saw a few in the distance. Might actually get the ML ready for the first time in like 7-8 years. Not 100% tho.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Was out with my buddy in southern Richland this afternoon(had to get back in the woods lol) and couldn’t believe how slow things were. Cold, snowy and near a food source, which should’ve been perfect for taking home a doe, but only saw a few in the distance. Might actually get the ML ready for the first time in like 7-8 years. Not 100% tho.


I hunted a cut cornfield Friday and Saturday. Very slow and it's the only corn in the general vicinity the rest was beans. I think late season will be the ticket for me this year.....I hope


----------



## The Phantom

Looks like the 29th and 30th will be good days to check ML accuracy!


----------



## RH1

I sat a couple hours last night. Saw 3 does but not even close enough for a shot.
With my job I'm probably not going to make it back out until muzzleloader season. I will be out with my old Hawken smoke pole doe hunting!


----------



## Matt G

i got this guy last night. I was going up trail that leads to a few different benches the deer like travel. before exiting through the honey suckle i glasses the hillside and caught a tail flicker. it was a doe. As i watched he a buck came into frame. i am only about 80 to 100 yards away but also about 75 ft below. i started walking with them going east to west but with everything crunchy i decided to sit the trail in hopes they come back. 2 hours later the returned on a trail higher above and double lunged him. he went down with in 40 yds.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

On the ground, no blind with a bow? Fantastic.


----------



## Matt G

no i was in tree 2 sticks high. i didn't want to go higher due to steepness so i could shoot lower and higher benches. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Nice buck, Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

Matt G said:


> i got this guy last night. I was going up trail that leads to a few different benches the deer like travel. before exiting through the honey suckle i glasses the hillside and caught a tail flicker. it was a doe. As i watched he a buck came into frame. i am only about 80 to 100 yards away but also about 75 ft below. i started walking with them going east to west but with everything crunchy i decided to sit the trail in hopes they come back. 2 hours later the returned on a trail higher above and double lunged him. he went down with in 40 yds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Real nice, congrats man! Good looking Option 6 too!


----------



## pbuck

Just going out to put a center pole in my blind in case of snow and she walked across the road about 1.5 miles from where I hunt.


----------



## IClark

pbuck said:


> Just going out to put a center brace in my blind and she walked across the road about 1.5 miles from where I hunt.











Mine is hanging in my study for now...


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> Just going out to put a center pole in my blind in case of snow and she walked across the road about 1.5 miles from where I hunt.


She's got some girth to her too!!


----------



## pbuck

hdrking2003 said:


> She's got some girth to her too!!


I’d say she’s well fed. Not far from several houses and lots of no hunting signs.


----------



## GTO63

Wow she is huge!! thats cool to see, thanks pbuck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Cold in the stand this morning. 5 does and lil ones. No bucks. Back out Friday AM


----------



## The Phantom

Headed out this afternoon. Looks like it'll be the last day for a few.


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> Headed out this afternoon. Looks like it'll be the last day for a few.


Good luck today!


----------



## The Phantom

30 yards to the first row of corn stalks.
250 yards to the turkeys at top of the hill.


----------



## The Phantom

Put a young buck down. Knew the rack wasn't big, but body wise he was big enough.
Gave him to my daughter and son in law. Deer is at Raber's now!!!


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> Put a young buck down. Knew the rack wasn't big, but body wise he was big enough.
> Gave him to my daughter and son in law. Deer is at Raber's now!!!
> View attachment 7762279


Nice job and great shot!


----------



## Green/OH

The Phantom said:


> Put a young buck down. Knew the rack wasn't big, but body wise he was big enough.
> Gave him to my daughter and son in law.


Congrats! Perfect shot from the looks of it too.


----------



## GTO63

Congrats!!! some fine eating for sure.


----------



## pbuck

The Phantom said:


> Put a young buck down. Knew the rack wasn't big, but body wise he was big enough.
> Gave him to my daughter and son in law. Deer is at Raber's now!!!
> View attachment 7762279


Nicely done! Looks like sausage.


----------



## The Phantom

Son in law said he was keeping the backstraps and the rest will be trail bologna.




pbuck said:


> Nicely done! Looks like sausage.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Put a young buck down. Knew the rack wasn't big, but body wise he was big enough.
> Gave him to my daughter and son in law. Deer is at Raber's now!!!
> View attachment 7762279


Atta boy Phantom!


----------



## The Phantom

My son said if I feel like going back out he'd take one.
I said it won't be this week!


----------



## ohiobucks

The Phantom said:


> My son said if I feel like going back out he'd take one.
> I said it won't be this week!


Only -40 degree windchill tomorrow, c'mon man! 🥶


----------



## chaded

I will be out breaking ice….…🥶


----------



## The Phantom

What tree will you be in tomorrow?!!?




ohiobucks said:


> Only -40 degree windchill tomorrow, c'mon man! 🥶


----------



## muzzypower

How many deer does Rabers process each yr? Seems like everyone in the state goes there 🥶


----------



## IClark

muzzypower said:


> How many deer does Rabers process each yr? Seems like everyone in the state goes there 🥶


They were at 1300 back at the end of November


----------



## ohiobucks

The Phantom said:


> What tree will you be in tomorrow?!!?


Uuuuuhhhm, I’m saving my last tag for muzzleloader season, or I would for sure be out there…[emoji851]


----------



## IClark

Some pretty good deer salami I made tonight. Don't have a smoker so just did the cure and liquid smoke and did it in the oven. Turned out decent. Gonna have to see what I can add to the recipe.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Looks tasty Isaac!


----------



## hdrking2003

Merry Christmas brothers n sisters!!


----------



## RH1

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## IClark

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## GTO63

Merry Christmas and wishing all of you a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## RH1

Just checked a trail cam and I can't believe what I saw!!


----------



## GTO63

BAD SANTA!!!


----------



## RH1

GTO63 said:


> BAD SANTA!!!


Hahaha


----------



## Green/OH

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MRey

Merry Christmas


----------



## The Phantom

I've taken 2 deer so far this year.
1st with Magnus Stinger.
2nd with Sevr 1.5

I have a Simmons Mako
Slick Trick Razor Trick
Tooth of the Arrow
Shuttle T
and 
Deepower 3 blade (Muzzy Trocar knock-off)
still in the quiver.

Which one should I use next?


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> I've taken 2 deer so far this year.
> 1st with Magnus Stinger.
> 2nd with Sevr 1.5
> 
> I have a Simmons Mako
> Slick Trick Razor Trick
> Tooth of the Arrow
> Shuttle T
> and
> Deepower 3 blade (Muzzy Trocar knock-off)
> still in the quiver.
> 
> Which one should I use next?


Slick trick razor Trick


----------



## The Phantom

👍
Heading out in Knox county.
Razor Trick it is!




IClark said:


> Slick trick razor Trick


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> I've taken 2 deer so far this year.
> 1st with Magnus Stinger.
> 2nd with Sevr 1.5
> 
> I have a Simmons Mako
> Slick Trick Razor Trick
> Tooth of the Arrow
> Shuttle T
> and
> Deepower 3 blade (Muzzy Trocar knock-off)
> still in the quiver.
> 
> Which one should I use next?


Tooth of the arrow and then post results and pictures


----------



## cope-77

The Phantom said:


> I've taken 2 deer so far this year.
> 1st with Magnus Stinger.
> 2nd with Sevr 1.5
> 
> I have a Simmons Mako
> Slick Trick Razor Trick
> Tooth of the Arrow
> Shuttle T
> and
> Deepower 3 blade (Muzzy Trocar knock-off)
> still in the quiver.
> 
> Which one should I use next?


I’d like to see how the Deepower does. I got wrapped up in buying some, but haven’t used them yet. Mine are the 125’s.


----------



## cope-77

Looks like you’ve got a lot of killin to do Phantom, lol.


----------



## The Phantom

Hope to get out more. Probably try for 2 more, maybe 3.


----------



## cope-77

The Phantom said:


> Hope to get out more. Probably try for 2 more, maybe 3.


I’ll except a coyote, c00n, or 5 pound red squirrel with that Deepower too!


----------



## Green/OH

cope-77 said:


> I’ll except a coyote, c00n, or 5 pound red squirrel with that Deepower too!


I’ll second this without hesitation.


----------



## Matt G

The Phantom said:


> I've taken 2 deer so far this year.
> 1st with Magnus Stinger.
> 2nd with Sevr 1.5
> 
> I have a Simmons Mako
> Slick Trick Razor Trick
> Tooth of the Arrow
> Shuttle T
> and
> Deepower 3 blade (Muzzy Trocar knock-off)
> still in the quiver.
> 
> Which one should I use next?


I am glad i am not the only one with variety. How did the sevr do? i shot a doe early November. It was not my best shot and was alittle back but left great exit hole and gutted the doe. She went 50 yards before pulling up. My buck was taken with a magnus black hornet and was done within 30 yards. 

I still have razortrick, trick magnum and sevr left in quiver...

I would like to see how the tooth of arrow does...

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

I would go with the Simmons! Cool broadhead.


----------



## The Phantom

Didn't get a passthrough with the Sevr, but I think I hit the offside bone attached to the scapula. I still had 15 inches of penetration. Saw the deer fall so no problem there. 
Was dark and starting to get cold so no autopsy!





Matt G said:


> I am glad i am not the only one with variety. How did the sevr do? i shot a doe early November. It was not my best shot and was alittle back but left great exit hole and gutted the doe. She went 50 yards before pulling up. My buck was taken with a magnus black hornet and was done within 30 yards.
> 
> I still have razortrick, trick magnum and sevr left in quiver...
> 
> I would like to see how the tooth of arrow does...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

The heads mentioned are ones I haven't taken a deer with.
The Mako looks amazing, if I get one with the Razor Trick I'll try it next.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Gambier buck


Even a blind squirrel...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Even a blind squirrel...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


  

Better to be lucky than good, you know that!!


----------



## The Phantom

For those who are wondering, my son-in-law picked up his venison from Raber's this evening. They are up to 1790 so far this year.


----------



## cope-77

OH!!!


----------



## MRey

cope-77 said:


> OH!!!


IO!!


----------



## cope-77

That turned into a train wreck at the end of the game, WTH!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Knocked down a big 8 Tuesday! 162" as an 8pt. What a night that was! Gotta love late season hunting!
















Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk
View attachment 7768919
View attachment 7768921
View attachment 7768926
View attachment 7768927


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> Knocked down a big 8 Tuesday! 162" as an 8pt. What a night that was! Gotta love late season hunting!
> View attachment 7768914
> View attachment 7768915
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk
> View attachment 7768919
> View attachment 7768921
> View attachment 7768926
> View attachment 7768927


What a monster 8! Congrats man, would love to hear the story.


----------



## Suncrest08

2X_LUNG said:


> Knocked down a big 8 Tuesday! 162" as an 8pt. What a night that was! Gotta love late season hunting!
> View attachment 7768914
> View attachment 7768915
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk
> View attachment 7768919
> View attachment 7768921
> View attachment 7768926
> View attachment 7768927


Congrats. That’s a great buck, 162” ?!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Dandy 8! Congratulations


----------



## Green/OH

Well fella’s finally made the trip down to with 46 pounds at bylers for their little smokies and 65 pounds at rabers for sticks with hot pepper cheese and bratwurst patties. Gonna be a hell of a mess once I get it all home.


----------



## pbuck

My deer season is officially over. I pulled my stands and cams today. I killed a couple more deer in WV so my freezer is finally full. 











It’s been frustrating but fun and that’s the way it goes some years. You need a reality check once in awhile and I got mine in spades lol!

Good luck to you guys still after them with whatever weapon!


----------



## ForestPhantom

Looking to head to Ohio for last hunt of the season the weekend of the 14th. Never hunted this late. What are your opinions on seeing headgear till up. Thanks.


----------



## DL07

For us, most years the bucks we see still have antlers into February. This year we are seeing quit a few dropping already. My brother and his son picked up 6 sheds just last weekend and they werent really looking, they were scouting for this weekends muzzeloader season


----------



## RH1

We're still seeing bucks with both sides in tuscarawas county


----------



## IClark

Just jumped a big one walking into my stand in knox.


----------



## ohiobucks

IClark said:


> Just jumped a big one walking into my stand in knox.


Crowd in unison - "How big was he?"


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> Crowd in unison - "How big was he?"


Big enough.....lol


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

DL07 said:


> For us, most years the bucks we see still have antlers into February. This year we are seeing quit a few dropping already. My brother and his son picked up 6 sheds just last weekend and they werent really looking, they were scouting for this weekends muzzeloader season


We too have noticed a significant amount of much earlier dropping this year. Not sure what’s up.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Thanks for the input.


----------



## tyepsu

About to jump in the shower, get dressed and head out with the muzzleloader. Good luck to everyone still hunting. My hopes of a good buck seem to be disappearing. Haven't had any shooters on cam in a while. Will probably take a doe today. They need thinned out in my area.


----------



## RH1

Good luck with the smoke poles everyone..
I'm hoping for a nice doe this morning


----------



## Green/OH

Good luck to anyone out there!


----------



## muzzypower

Im in ny but feel like i read and observe bucks dropping earlier each passing yr


----------



## IClark

Got an Amish dude down here tramping around about 80 yards from me and now trespassing on the neighbors


----------



## Suncrest08

IClark said:


> Got an Amish dude down here tramping around about 80 yards from me and now trespassing on the neighbors


Climb down and shave his beard!


----------



## IClark

He's back on my side now stomping through bedding areas 100. yards or less from me....unreal.


----------



## Suncrest08

You’re a better man than I, I woulda been all over em once I saw em. Good luck !


----------



## IClark

Suncrest08 said:


> You’re a better man than I, I woulda been all over em once I saw em. Good luck !


He has permission to hunt here. Just not the neighbors. I talked to him this morning and told him I'd be in my ladderstand. He literally walked almost the entire area I'm in. Watched deer funnel right to the neighbors. Total idiot.


----------



## Suncrest08

IClark said:


> He has permission to hunt here. Just not the neighbors. I talked to him this morning and told him I'd be in my ladderstand. He literally walked almost the entire area I'm in. Watched deer funnel right to the neighbors. Total idiot.


Ahh got you, I thought he was trespassing on your prop. Yep he’s def an idiot lol


----------



## pbuck

Where there’s one…..


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

IClark said:


> He has permission to hunt here. Just not the neighbors. I talked to him this morning and told him I'd be in my ladderstand. He literally walked almost the entire area I'm in. Watched deer funnel right to the neighbors. Total idiot.


Find out if he likes to dance


----------



## The Phantom

That's cheating if they are in the stand with you!





IClark said:


> Just jumped a big one walking into my stand in knox.


----------



## The Phantom

Headed to the woods in a couple minutes with the ML, Knox county.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Headed to the woods in a couple minutes with the ML, Knox county.


Might as well stay home. Haven't seen a thing since 10:30 AM


----------



## The Phantom

They usually come through this small section about 5-530 when they move through. Unless they are bedded there and I kick them up like last week!


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> They usually come through this small section about 5-530 when they move through. Unless they are bedded there and I kick them up like last week!


Good luck!


----------



## RH1

I decided to bring the bow this evening. Feels weird walking in wearing orange and carrying the bow


----------



## Suncrest08

Got one last day of 2nd gun in Ohio, smoked 30lbs into snack sticks today. Rest went to roasts and backstraps.


----------



## The Phantom

Saw over 20 deer. Closest about 250 yards, farthest about 800 yards.


----------



## muzzypower

Suncrest08 said:


> Got one last day of 2nd gun in Ohio, smoked 30lbs into snack sticks today. Rest went to roasts and backstraps.
> View attachment 7773106
> View attachment 7773107
> View attachment 7773108
> View attachment 7773109


nice...what sitka set do you have on in that pic


----------



## Suncrest08

muzzypower said:


> nice...what sitka set do you have on in that pic


Incinerator set, stuffs legit for Cold cold weather.


----------



## muzzypower

Suncrest08 said:


> Incinerator set, stuffs legit for Cold cold weather.


original or aerolite?


----------



## Suncrest08

muzzypower said:


> original or aerolite?


OG


----------



## Green/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> Got one last day of 2nd gun in Ohio, smoked 30lbs into snack sticks today. Rest went to roasts and backstraps.


what’s the setup on that AR if you don’t mind me asking ? I’ve got a 450 bushy that I put together and I have been fighting cycling issues for awhile with it.


----------



## Suncrest08

Green/OH said:


> what’s the setup on that AR if you don’t mind me asking ? I’ve got a 450 bushy that I put together and I have been fighting cycling issues for awhile with it.


It’s a 20”stainless bull barrel, 350 legend caliber, I Built the lower with strike industries enhanced parts and have a drop in trigger from rise rave 140, Nickel BCG and hogue grip and adjustable stock. Vortex cantilever scope mount and 2x7 vortex diamondback scope. The rest of the parts are Strike Industries.
Did you try different rounds? If you did and still have issue try a different BCG.


----------



## RH1

Tonight my son got the buck he wanted the most this season. High and tight buck that has been the farm bully for the past couple of years.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

RH1 said:


> Tonight my son got the buck he wanted the most this season. High and tight buck that has been the farm bully for the past couple of years.
> View attachment 7773329
> View attachment 7773329
> View attachment 7773330


Very cool congrats to your son!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Tonight my son got the buck he wanted the most this season. High and tight buck that has been the farm bully for the past couple of years.
> View attachment 7773329
> View attachment 7773329
> View attachment 7773330


Congrats to your boy! His face looks way older than his rack. If he was the bully, he musta had “little mans syndrome” towards some of those other bigger bucks you’ve shown. Lol. Thick bases tho, and a great trophy regardless [emoji1360]


----------



## hdrking2003

Pulled a double with me n my buddy’s son tonight with the smoke poles(he did all of the work lol). Target rich environment tonight in southern Richland. Saw over 20 before we even walked in.


----------



## Green/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> It’s a 20”stainless bull barrel, 350 legend caliber, I Built the lower with strike industries enhanced parts and have a drop in trigger from rise rave 140, Nickel BCG and hogue grip and adjustable stock. Vortex cantilever scope mount and 2x7 vortex diamondback scope. The rest of the parts are Strike Industries.
> Did you try different rounds? If you did and still have issue try a different BCG.


Only ran hornady black through it so far all I had on hand because my bolt gun likes it. Built on an aero lower I’ll give a different bcg and ammo a try though thanks.


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> Tonight my son got the buck he wanted the most this season. High and tight buck that has been the farm bully for the past couple of years.
> View attachment 7773329
> View attachment 7773329
> View attachment 7773330


Congrats! You guys seem to hunt your asses off, so you guys definitely deserve it! Great deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

zjung said:


> Congrats! You guys seem to hunt your asses off, so you guys definitely deserve it! Great deer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, we try!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to your boy! His face looks way older than his rack. If he was the bully, he musta had “little mans syndrome” towards some of those other bigger bucks you’ve shown. Lol. Thick bases tho, and a great trophy regardless [emoji1360]


Ya no kidding. Last year my son passed on this buck. He watched him walk out into our bedding field and got into a very aggressive fight with a 12pt. When the fight ended my son grunted a few times and the 12pt came straight to him. Son shot him at 20yds. Scored right at 160" and this buck picked a fight with him!


----------



## phatkaw

^^^ You got any pictures of the 12pt?


----------



## phatkaw

I've been eyeing up Mohican State Forest and surrounding areas from satellite pictures...
Are yins guys near there?


----------



## RH1

phatkaw said:


> ^^^ You got any pictures of the 12pt?


Yes sir...added a cam picture of him on a scrape where he was shot


----------



## phatkaw

^^^ That's an awesome animal!


----------



## RH1

We've been pretty fortunate the past few years. That's also the same stand that I shot my buck from this year!


----------



## tyepsu

Seems like mornings the activity is dead right now. I know I could shoot a doe pretty much any evening, sitting in a stand along my foodplot , but wanted to try and get a buck this weekend. I went to a few other spots and sat 2 hours yesterday morning, 2 hours last night and another 2 hours this morning and didn't see a deer. Of course, 5 doe on my camera along food plot last night, just before end of legal light. Guess I'll plan on shooting one tonight.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

RH1 said:


> Yes sir...added a cam picture of him on a scrape where he was shot
> View attachment 7773566
> View attachment 7773567
> View attachment 7773568


Man what a stud that's awesome!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Watched football today. Lots of those multiple shot smoke poles. UGH


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Watched football today. Lots of those multiple shot smoke poles. UGH


Game wardens need to be alerted. Noticing alot of rifle shots in bow season. Hope it's just target shooters but being Gallia county I highly doubt it.


----------



## chaded

Us Gallians are not esteemed like other Ohio counties. 😂


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> Us Gallians are not esteemed like other Ohio counties. 😂


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Watched football today. Lots of those multiple shot smoke poles. UGH


Me to... go dolphins!! I've been a dolphins fan for so long I can't remember.. just beat the bills in the 1st round!


----------



## cday34

Raber's was up to 1859 this morning


----------



## hdrking2003

cday34 said:


> Raber's was up to 1859 this morning


Atta boy!!


----------



## IClark

Deer #1896 at Rabers. 107 pounds field dressed.


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> Deer #1896 at Rabers. 107 pounds field dressed.
> View attachment 7774640


Nice job.. I've been hunting with my bow but tomorrow I may have the smoke pole with me


----------



## The Phantom

This one stepped out at 60 yards. Acted like there was something following, but that's been 20 minutes.

Licking county


----------



## The Phantom

Pulled the trigger.
Cap went off.
Some of the powder went off.
Bullet left the barrel followed by smoke rings.
Bye bye deer.


----------



## RH1

I didn't hunt tonight, wasn't feeling it. Some idiot ran over my mailbox last night completely destroyed it. Spent the morning digging everything out and replacing everything. Then i Started working on some mods on the bassboat and said heck with it!!


----------

